# Don't sleep on oil-rinses!



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago. 

If you're having problems with tangles try this...
Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, jojoba, castor, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter--- my favorite is an amla, castor mix)
Rinse with warm/hot water
Apply conditioner
Rinse with cool/cold water
Apply leave-in
Seal
I'm not alone other people think it a miracle too...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=2679989#post2679989

The part that makes it an oil *rinse* is using conditioner to help rinse some of the oil from your hair. Everything else is just a pre-poo, hot oil treatment, or an oil _wash_. 

*Don't sleep on oil rinses! It may be your hair miracle. *


----------



## scorpian (Sep 6, 2007)

good tip.....thanks for the info


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Make sure you let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## scorpian (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Make sure you let me know if it worked for you.



I will.............


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to try this...I have a HARD time detangling this mess-- I meant hair...


----------



## madamone (Sep 6, 2007)

Co-signing on the oil rinse! I'm doing the low manipulation challenge too. I did this last night with coconut oil. Wow!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

I did something similar earlier this week with by applying vatika oil to dry hair, rinsing, and then conditioning, and my hair has never felt better.

One question: why apply the oil to wet hair as opposed to dry?


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!  Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> ...


 
Girl I luv me some oil-rinses!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I did something similar earlier this week with by applying vatika oil to dry hair, rinsing, and then conditioning, and my hair has never felt better.
> 
> One question: why apply the oil to wet hair as opposed to dry?



Awesome!  

I have two reasons which are kinda specific to how I style my hair.... before oiling I divide my hair down the middle and gently pulling it apart. I need the water to help me get that far. I also noticed I seem to need less oil when my hair is already wet.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna try this tomorrow!! Not sure which oil I want to use tho... And I dont have a HUGE problem w/ tangles cuz my hair is still short. But Im still gonna do it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I was about to pm you this week and ask what it was all about. I will keep this info in mind over my stretch.


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 6, 2007)

This may be a silly question.

Do you rinse the shampoo before applying the oil or do you put the oil on top of the shampoo and then rinse?

I have a sew in right now, but definitely want to give this a try.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> This may be a silly question.
> 
> Do you rinse the shampoo before applying the oil or do you put the oil on top of the shampoo and then rinse?
> 
> I have a sew in right now, but definitely want to give this a try.



Rinse the poo...  actually I have tried oil in my poo. That wasn't bad either.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to try this. My tangles are insane.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

AlexB7 said:


> I'm going to try this. My tangles are insane.



Not anymore...


----------



## imstush (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG I had to post again!  This is something that I will continue to do!  It also made my hair unbelievably soft!


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Rinse the poo...  actually I have tried oil in my poo. That wasn't bad either.



Thanks girl!!!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna have to try this!!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

imstush said:


> *OMG I had to post again!  *This is something that I will continue to do!  It also made my hair unbelievably soft!



Tell 'em girl, 'cause they don't hear me.


----------



## Dee_33 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds nice, just wondering if I'd get the same results by using oil as my pre-poo and then co-washing instead of using shampoo. Does anyone know the advantage to using the oil on wet hair instead of dry?  How long are you guys leaving the oil on for?


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Sep 6, 2007)

Not to sound dumb, but I thought that we were supposed to use oil as a sealant? after we poo and add the oil and rinse and add con, does it block out the moisture? does it still feel oily?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Tell 'em girl, 'cause they don't hear me.


 
YES WE DO HEAR YOU AND WE ARE LOVIN YOUR HAIR.  Gonna try the oil rinse real soon


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

mzhotniz86 said:


> Not to sound dumb, but I thought that we were supposed to use oil as a sealant? after we poo and add the oil and rinse and add con, does it block out the moisture? does it still feel oily?



You would think so, but it has completely the opposite effect. My hair feels much more moisturized.  It doesn't seem to block moisture at all.  It also never feels oily afterwards...well.. once it didn't but that was because I didn't use conditioner after I rinsed the oil.  Somehow the conditioner prevents too much oil from remaining on the hair. I've found different oils have different effects.  When I used EFA and my hair feels much more moisturized.  When I used alma oil it was much shinier and it detangled much more readily. I could caution folks with thinner hair to use a lighter oil.  EFA is really heavy. Meadowfoam and babassu are very light oils.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

SunnyDelight said:


> YES WE DO HEAR YOU AND WE ARE LOVIN YOUR HAIR.  Gonna try the oil rinse real soon



Thanks SunnyD!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have two reasons which are kinda specific to how I style my hair.... before oiling I divide my hair down the middle and gently pulling it apart. I need the water to help me get that far. I also noticed I seem to need less oil when my hair is already wet.



OK. I might try it both ways. Using the oil did really seem to lock moisture in my hair, not to mention giving it some serious bling.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

luving me said:


> Sounds nice, just wondering if I'd get the same results by using oil as my pre-poo and then co-washing instead of using shampoo. Does anyone know the advantage to using the oil on wet hair instead of dry?  How long are you guys leaving the oil on for?



I used vatika oil as a pre-poo and then cowashed. I only meant to leave the oil on for one hour, but I fell asleep so it was more like three hours. My hair was definitely softer and more moisturized. I will have to try it with shampoo to see if it works just as well.


----------



## MissJ (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a lot of help with detangling, so I'm gonna give this a try this weekend.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

luving me said:


> Sounds nice, just wondering if I'd get the same results by using oil as my pre-poo and then co-washing instead of using shampoo. Does anyone know the advantage to using the oil on wet hair instead of dry?  How long are you guys leaving the oil on for?



That's where I started too--using oil as a pre-poo.  That works great, but doesn't help as much with tangles as doing it after poo'g.   By all means, play with it but after made a big difference for me. Oh and the water helps  distribute oil better so I use less of it. 


Oh I forgot to mention... I detangle/comb my hair while rinsing the conditioner.  I don't detangle immediately after poo'g or even oiling it. I detangle under running water while rinse out the conditioner.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 6, 2007)

So what about hair that will inevitably shed? I am always so terrified of matting especially after long periods of time wearing braids (once was enough of a nightmare thank you very much ).  I would love to try this. As it stands I only comb my hair with a Jilbere de Paris comb about once a week during my pre-poo with cholesterol and EVOO.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> So what about hair that will inevitably shed? I am always so terrified of matting especially after long periods of time wearing braids (once was enough of a nightmare thank you very much ).  I would love to try this. As it stands I only comb my hair with a Jilbere de Paris comb about once a week during my pre-poo with cholesterol and EVOO.



It's funny you mention shedding.  The last time I detangled my hair was 9 days ago (I'm heading for 14 days)  N-E-way, I've found shed hairs in the shower, in the car, on my clothes... basically they seem to be working their way out all by themselves.  It's kinda of annoying, but I guess that's better than matting.  I've actually never been 14 days w/o detangling my WnG!  That sounds crazy even to me, but 7 days was an absolute breeze. When I did an oil-rinse a few days ago I could run my fingers through my hair from root to tip w/o it catching on itself or them. 

Try doing your usual (pre-poo) but also adding the oil after you shampoo. I think you'll be amazed.  :wink2:


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool! Thanks! I'm gonna try it this tomorrow when I wash and I'll come back here to update. I love trying new things with my hair.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I used vatika oil as a pre-poo and then cowashed. I only meant to leave the oil on for one hour, but I fell asleep so it was more like three hours. My hair was definitely softer and more moisturized. I will have to try it with shampoo to see if it works just as well.



I use vatika too.  Much less stinky than dabur.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 6, 2007)

Just co-signing that this method really does work. I've been touching my hair all day (not helping the low manipulation ). I'm not protective styling, and I've got *no* tangles.


----------



## chellero (Sep 6, 2007)

I just wanted to share that this method worked on my kinky curly hair even after going a week without detangling.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 6, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Just co-signing that this method really does work. I've been touching my hair all day (not helping the low manipulation ). I'm not protective styling, and I've got *no* tangles.



I might need to get on the low-manipulation challenge as well. I've been all up in my hair a little too much lately.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright I'll try it tonight before my rollerset. I can't try it from scratch this time though  because last night I pre-pooed with an ORS Hair Mayo and EVOO mix and detangled using my comb into two braids. I slept on this overnight. This morning I shampooed in the braids with KeraCare and ORS Creamy Aloe. Then I put on an ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pack and a plastic cap and then a head scarf and that's where I stopped to go to work. So after work I will try an oil rinse at least to see for moisture purposes. If this works getting though this month stretch will be a breeze! How long do you leave the oil on before rinsing? I can't wait!!!
 :creatures


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> Just co-signing that this method really does work. I've been touching my hair all day (*not helping the low manipulation* ). I'm not protective styling, and I've got *no* tangles.



Me too!! It's been really bad today.  Normally I can manage, but today I'm obsessed with pulling out shed hairs.... that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> Alright I'll try it tonight before my rollerset. I can't try it from scratch this time though  because last night I pre-pooed with an ORS Hair Mayo and EVOO mix and detangled using my comb into two braids. I slept on this overnight. This morning I shampooed in the braids with KeraCare and ORS Creamy Aloe. Then I put on an ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pack and a plastic cap and then a head scarf and that's where I stopped to go to work. So after work I will try an oil rinse at least to see for moisture purposes. If this works getting though this month stretch will be a breeze*! How long do you leave the oil on before rinsing? I* can't wait!!!
> :creatures




Oh darn! Somebody else asked that too...

I've done it two ways. One was about an hour with heat... that was beyond amazing, but usually I only do 2-3 minutes in the shower.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Sep 6, 2007)

My last wash and deep con day. I pre poo'ed with red palm and olive butter detangling was easy (i could detangle even before putting any water on my haed) ,but I have my hair in 2 strand twists for the next 2 weeks. 

I did not no what I would do with my hair on wash and deep con day to assist with detangling. You have given a good idea next go round. 

So when I undo my twist I shall be applying oil after I shampoo than detangling.

Now if I use EVOO or red palm and olive butter thats still up in the air lol.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Oh darn! Somebody else asked that too...
> 
> I've done it two ways. One was about an hour with heat... that was beyond amazing, but usually I only do 2-3 minutes in the shower.


 

Yeah I'll try 2-3 minutes. I can't do an hour with heat because it'll rinse out my rinse!! lol Maybe I'll try it for an hour closer to my next relaxer.


----------



## Energee (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh this does work! I tried it last night for the first time with Castor Oil. I'd never used castor oil before and I received it just in time yesterday for my midweek wash so I decided to incorporate it into my routine.  I washed my hair and then put the castor oil on my hair--really focusing on my NG mainly because it's hard to tackle since I am stretching...lol. I put it in a small spray bottle so that I could really get to the roots of my hair without much manipulation. I could tell instantly that it was working because my hair became so soft in the ng area.  I then put some on my ends and let it sit for a bit while I sat in the shower with the steam on. Then I rinsed with warm/hot water applied my deep conditioner (Terax crema) and sat under dryer.  My hair is noticeably softer and more manageable today...my NG especially--and I'm very happy. I'm touching it now..it's just so soft...lol.  I'm definitely going to be doing this more often.


----------



## sensiblesista (Sep 6, 2007)

can you do this with regular old Hot Six Oil?


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, another question  oke:   :whipped:

 Sorry, but I am old and slow when it comes to the new and improved methods...

To  do this oil-rinse, I should:

1. Poo
2. add my fav. oil (saturate hair)
3. put my conditioner on top of oil. Bag it...
4. leave on hair for the time I want.
5. rinse out, then proceed with leave-ins and then roller set..

I need help with tangles too...

TIA


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, oil rinses are off the hook. Love doing them. My favorite oils for this are Jasmine, Amla, Coconut, and Red Palm. I don't have that much problem with tangles but I do love the results of the oil rinses.


----------



## nadz (Sep 6, 2007)

So just how much oil are you ladies using?

Also..just when do you detangle?


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

sensiblesista said:


> can you do this with regular old Hot Six Oil?



That outta work just fine.


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna give this a try on Saturday and see how it works.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 6, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> OK, another question  oke:   :whipped:
> 
> Sorry, but I am old and slow when it comes to the new and improved methods...
> 
> ...



If you're having problems with tangles try this...
Rinse (or shampoo) your hair 
Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter) 
Rinse with warm/hot water

Apply conditioner 
Rinse 
Apply leave-in 
Seal 

This was the initial post. I think you are supposed to rinse the oil out and then proceed to conditioning. When I try this, I will let you know


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> OK, another question  oke:   :whipped:
> 
> Sorry, but I am old and slow when it comes to the new and improved methods...
> 
> ...


When I put oil on top of my conditioner it turns into a gunky mess on me. Don't get me wrong your hair will still benefit, but I think rinses a little cleaner if you...

1. Poo
2. add my fav. oil (saturate hair)
_     2a. leave the oil as long as you want (with heat or without)
     2b. rinse oil with hot water
_ 3. put my conditioner
4. leave on hair for the time I want. 
5. rinse out, then proceed with leave-ins and then roller set..


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

VWVixxen said:


> Gonna give this a try on Saturday and see how it works.



Hey  it's my unofficial hair twin... your hair is gonna love this!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

nadz said:


> So just how much oil are you ladies using?
> 
> Also..just when do you detangle?



I use 2 palms full of oil.   Basically I do it every time I wet my hair. I actually only detangle once/wk. When I apply the oil may change depending on what I'm doing.  If I'm using a reconstructor or doing a protein treatment I follow the directions on the bottle and apply my oil after rinsing the treatment ... then follow the remaining steps.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter)
> Rinse with warm/hot water
> ...



What she said...  We must have been writing at the same time.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 6, 2007)

i will try this tonight i actually started taking my leave in moisturizer then rinsing, that helped detangled easy but it seem to be a waste. Then i tried using a gloss serum like ic apply that after i washed and condition then detangled but it sounds like this oil rinse would be better.
I mean we have the domincan conditoner rinses, and that has oil in them so this has to work. I like it thanks sareca

i wonder if you can do this during the hennaing process??


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

4mia said:


> i will try this tonight i actually started taking my leave in moisturizer then rinsing, that helped detangled easy but it seem to be a waste. Then i tried using a gloss serum like ic apply that after i washed and condition then detangled but it sounds like this oil rinse would be better.
> I mean we have the domincan conditoner rinses, and that has oil in them so this has to work. I like it thanks sareca
> 
> * i wonder if you can do this during the hennaing process??*



I'm so glad you asked, do oil rinses before and after henna. It works extremely well to combat dryness and tangles after a henna treatment. 

I also never thought about dominican rinses having oil in them. That's a good point.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> When I put oil on top of my conditioner it turns into a gunky mess on me. Don't get me wrong your hair will still benefit, but I think rinses a little cleaner if you...
> 
> 1. Poo
> 2. add my fav. oil (saturate hair)
> ...


==========

Thank you, I will try it tomorrow...


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 6, 2007)

great thread ladies! I am going to give this a try this weekend.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> *I'm so glad you asked, do oil rinses before and after henna. It works extremely well to combat dryness and tangles after a henna treatment. *
> I also never thought about dominican rinses having oil in them. That's a good point.



Now _that_ is a good idea. 

I was going to wait till next week to try this but yall got me so excited. I might do it tonight.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> ...




I already do this. No wonder my hair is thriving!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 6, 2007)

Taking notes so I can try this over the weekend


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Sep 6, 2007)

I already do this!  It's true, my hair has absolutely no tangles when I do my oil rinse/conditioner.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay I just tried this and it works wonders! I will be doing this for now on


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

nikkipoo said:


> Okay I just tried this and it works wonders! I will be doing this for now on



 It's so simple you wouldn't think it would make that much difference. 

Kudos to everybody already doing it. Keep it up. My hair freaked out when I stopped.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 6, 2007)

Sareca, I don't know which makes you happier-- finding this awesome technique or sharing it with the board!!  Thanks, I never would've thought of this and stretch time is coming soon.


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> Sareca, I don't know which makes you happier-- finding this awesome technique or *sharing it with the board*!!  Thanks, I never would've thought of this and stretch time is coming soon.



sharing... hands down.  :woohoo:


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 6, 2007)

I did this once by mistake

I didnt feel like doing a hot oil treatment (which my hair loves), so i took some warm oil in a bowl and poured it over my hair after i shampood

My hair instantly felt like silk, it was so crazy to me ( i still dont get it), i didnt have to moisturize that much or anything and it was shiney!---i thought the detnagling thing was in my head

Im def. gonna start doing this as part of my regimen, thanks for posting & giving a description on how to do it!


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> I did this once by mistake
> 
> I didnt feel like doing a hot oil treatment (which my hair loves), so i took some warm oil in a bowl and poured it over my hair after i shampood
> 
> ...



Nope it's real.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 6, 2007)

*Kudos to you sareca! And i've got to tell everyone to try this. Sareca used this oil-rinse to save my dried-out, fried looking hair after a henna treatment. *


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Now _that_ is a good idea.
> 
> I was going to wait till next week to try this but yall got me so excited. I might do it tonight.



Let us know how it goes...


----------



## sareca (Sep 6, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Kudos to you sareca! And i've got to tell everyone to try this. Sareca used this oil-rinse to save my dried-out, fried looking hair after a henna treatment. *



I'm glad it worked for you. Henna dries my hair too.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna try this on detangling day. I always do a prepoo with coconut oil, but I'm gonna add that extra step some olive oil. I detangle Tuesday and I will give yall my results.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 7, 2007)

This is great Sareca, I'm going to try this method this weekend.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried it tonight. I like how my hair feels after I add conditioner. I just added a cheapie Suave but it felt really good not oily even though I felt like some of the oil was trapped in there. It felt very moisturized. I hope I didn't overdue afterwards by addind avocado butter and a little more oil.  I guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I take my rollerset down. Either way, I really like the oil/conditioner combo. I like finding another use for oil besides just sealing the hair!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to have to try this when I take my braids out.  Maybe this is the thing I am searching for to deal with all this hair.  Thanks Q


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> I also never thought about dominican rinses having oil in them. That's a good point.



I just put two and two together. I had been wondering what the purpose of dominican rinses were and now I see. I didn't realize they had oil in them. Cool, I might try one of those.


----------



## adw425 (Sep 7, 2007)

I do a version of this frequently, but my conditioner has oil or butter in them already.  I have a gallon jug that I dump all my so-so conditioners in and my so-so oils or butters.  I have to shake the jug first to make sure it is mixed well.  I wet my hair, put in the conditioner-oil mix and let it stay in for a little while and rinse well.  I do this as a co-wash about three times a week.  I then spritz in a bit of leave-in (like Eqyss rehydrant, Ojon or Paul Mitchel awapuhi moisture mist) and seal with a bit of butter.  However, when I do this, I wash a couple times a week -- Saturday (clarify) and Wednesday.  

It works out well for me because I exercise 50 minutes M-F in our fitness center and, when I sweat in my head, it dries my hair out horribly, but these conditioner-oil washes/rinses help my hair not dry out so horribly after working out.  Since I have lots of oils and lots of conditioner, I will try it separately soon to see if I get slightly different results.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Girl, you've got your regimen down cold!   Let us know if you see a difference using them separately.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the verdict is in! Although my air dried roller set (due to a broken hooded dryer and not enough time) did not set as well as normal and I had to re-curl a quarter of it in the office bathroom a few minutes ago, I must say that my hair is VERY moisturized. It's like how your hair feels after the baggie method at the ends. It's not oily but it feels almost creamy or something to that effect. The only thing I'll keep an eye on is how quickly it gets/looks dirty with buildup.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> I think the verdict is in! Although my air dried roller set (due to a broken hooded dryer and not enough time) did not set as well as normal and I had to re-curl a quarter of it in the office bathroom a few minutes ago, I must say that my hair is VERY moisturized. It's like how your hair feels after the baggie method at the ends. It's not oily but it feels almost creamy or something to that effect. The only thing I'll keep an eye on is how quickly it gets/looks dirty with buildup.



  I'm glad you like it.  Sorry 'bout your hair dryer. That stinks. 

You've  brought up one of the two pitfalls I could find. One is buildup.  I've  shampoo'd my hair twice in the last 10 days and I'd henna'd it in between so the runoff was red.  My hair doesn't feel very dirty, but I do cowash every 2-3 days. The other pitfall that I could see is it weighing down the hair of folks with thinner hair.  That seems like an easy one to overcome tho.  Use a lighter oil and less of it. 

Let us know if your hair starts to look dirty prematurely.  

Anybody else test it last night?


----------



## alexstin (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be trying this in a few hours. I only wash every 2 weeks and I'm almost 3 months post. I was dreading wash day cause I already feel some matted areas. Will report back!


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 7, 2007)

Sareca,

 I will definitely be trying this method very soon... with all the oils I have *LOL*.

thanks for sharing the method with us ladies!
*printing off sareca's method right away


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 7, 2007)

It did wonders for my new growth as I'm already ten weeks post with a ton of new growth thanks to Biotin, Nioxin, and Viviscal.  
The olive oil was great but I already moisturize my skin with a bottle of safflower oil that I keep in the shower so maybe I'll try that next time. Hmmm I never thought of that until just now but using the safflower oil is kinda like an oil rinse for your entire body! Sweet~


----------



## Harmony0221 (Sep 7, 2007)

I most def want to try this.

 Can you use a formula oil like Africa's Best that has a multipule or oils or is it better to use a single oil?


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 7, 2007)

Harmony0221 said:


> I most def want to try this.
> 
> *Can you use a formula oil like Africa's Best that has a multipule or oils* or is it better to use a single oil?


 
I wouldn't think using multiple oils mattered... I am more than likely going to use more than one oil when I try the oil rinse.  I say try it and see how that feels and if you don't like how your hair feels then try a single oil the next time. hth!


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to try this with my next wash.  I hope that it works.


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 7, 2007)

Incredible1ne said:


> I'm going to try this with my next wash. *I hope that it works*.


 
me too! because I am now starting a 4 month relaxer stretch and my new growth is a wonderful texture but I want it to remain soft so that I can stretch even longer... I may be heading for a 6 month stretch before long


----------



## Meli (Sep 7, 2007)

I just did this last night on my natural hair....I soaked my dry hair and scalp in Vatika Oil (has coconut oil, amla henna, lemon) and Dabur Amla Oil (cause I was running out of the Vatika).  Tied my hair down and kept it in overnight.  Rinsed my hair out with hot water this morning....and I will definitely be doing this weekly.  My hair feels moisturized and does not feel oily.  I just did an oil rinse and go...Tonight I'll do another prepoo, this time with Motions CPR, wash with shikakai and deep condition.  

The oil rinse will be a part of my staple.  Thanks guys for the advice to do 2 oil rinses ---one before applying henna and after washing the henna out, cause I was experiencing dryness.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh! Did I tell you guys why *hot *water NOT *cold*?  Cold water and oil makes a grayish-white film on my hair esp. after I put the conditioner on. (maybe it's just me).  I also think the hot water opens up the cuticles a little bit so the oil gets in and that oiled/moisturized feeling stays even tho you rinse most of the oil away.  

ETA: Cold water to rinse the conditioner or as a final rinse is good.  You just gotta use hot water to get that oil out.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Meli said:


> I just did this last night on my natural hair....I soaked my dry hair and scalp in Vatika Oil (has coconut oil, amla henna, lemon) and Dabur Amla Oil (cause I was running out of the Vatika).  Tied my hair down and kept it in overnight.  Rinsed my hair out with hot water this morning....and I will definitely be doing this weekly.  My hair feels moisturized and does not feel oily.  I just did an oil rinse and go...Tonight I'll do another prepoo, this time with Motions CPR, wash with shikakai and deep condition.
> 
> The oil rinse will be a part of my staple.  Thanks guys for the advice to do 2 oil rinses ---one before applying henna and after washing the henna out, cause I was experiencing dryness.



 I'm so happy it's working for ya.  Using oil before and after means I only get the benefits of henna and none of the negatives... except the smell and the mess.    

Thanks for pointing out the "hot" water part too.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sareca*, you had posted this tip in another thread last week I think. So I tried it then and it didn't do a thing for my hair. Do you saturate the hair with oil or just lightly, but thoroughly oil the hair? I'm desperate to resolve my chronic dryness.

ETA: Now that I've read the whole thread  I see where you mention using two handfuls of oil, so I didn't use enough. Also, I only left the oil on for a few minutes. I'll try again this weekend for a longer time and report back. 

Thanks, *sareca*. It's a great tip and I'm glad it's working for everyone.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Sep 7, 2007)

InnerSoul said:


> I wouldn't think using multiple oils mattered... I am more than likely going to use more than one oil when I try the oil rinse.  I say try it and see how that feels and if you don't like how your hair feels then try a single oil the next time. hth!



Thanks. I will!


----------



## 4mia (Sep 7, 2007)

i tired this last night even though i like this method alot  i dont recommend using dr mircles oil, lol, i had some and i thought hey i need to get rid of this. my head was tingling like crazy. I need to go order some more alma oil.
this does work my hair is soft and moist and blinging!


----------



## nikkablue (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll definately be trying this when I get off of work


----------



## frankie (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll try this tonight, if this works better than my pre-poo hot oil treatment i'll be in heaven.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried this this morning, and it actually works!  I was a little apprehensive because I usually have ALOT of tangles and knots. I had just taken down some week old cornrows.  I modifed this alittle by doing an oil rinse before shampooing. I could not believe that I didn't have any knots or tangles.  I will be doing this everytime I shampoo now. Thanks Sareca!


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> *Sareca*, you had posted this tip in another thread last week I think. So I tried it then and it didn't do a thing for my hair. Do you saturate the hair with oil or just lightly, but thoroughly oil the hair? I'm desperate to resolve my chronic dryness.
> 
> ETA: Now that I've read the whole thread  I see where you mention using two handfuls of oil, so I didn't use enough. Also, I only left the oil on for a few minutes. I'll try again this weekend for a longer time and report back.
> 
> Thanks, *sareca*. It's a great tip and I'm glad it's working for everyone.



Don't be shy... drown that hair.  I'm probably using a little under 1/2 cup.  Your hair won't be oily when you get done.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

BrownSkin2 said:


> I tried this this morning, and it actually works!  I was a little apprehensive because I usually have ALOT of tangles and knots. I had just taken down some week old cornrows.  I modifed this alittle by doing an oil rinse before shampooing. I could not believe that I didn't have any knots or tangles.  I will be doing this everytime I shampoo now. Thanks Sareca!



:woohoo:  
That's so exciting and it's a very good idea to do oil rinses before and after poo'g ANYTIME you're anticipating trouble, not just for henna.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

4mia said:


> i tired this last night even though i like this method alot  i dont recommend using dr mircles oil, lol, i had some and i thought hey i need to get rid of this. my head was tingling like crazy. I need to go order some more alma oil.
> this does make my hair is soft and moist and blinging!



Oooo, good to know!   Takes notes... no dr miracle oil... got it!


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I wish I had read this last night before I shampooed. I will definitely try this next time. I am so excited. Every now and then we come upon a breakthrough. Something so revolutionary that it becomes "the rule" like deep conditioning and protective styles.  I appreciate you posting this.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried this today, and it was pretty good... I am over 7 weeks post and my hair is misbehaving also... I still had a few tangles, I need to trim my ends bad, but I will wait until the 25th of this month to do that and I am shedding hairs too, But I can't wait to try this after my touch-up... I know my hair will do great with this method... Thanks for the tips...


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did it this morning before my daily cowash. My twa is still thanking me.  thanks for the tip Sareca!


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmm interesting!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, so I tried it, and I'm in on the oil rinse club! Seriously, when I ran my head underneath the shower head, the tangles did fall out. And I don't know what it is, but my hair also seems to retain more moisture. This is like the discovery of the year for me!


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> I tried this today, and it was pretty good... I am over 7 weeks post and my hair is misbehaving also... I still had a few tangles, I need to trim my ends bad, but I will wait until the 25th of this month to do that and I am shedding hairs too, But I can't wait to try this after my touch-up... I know my hair will do great with this method... Thanks for the tips...



It was just so-so?  Well, if you decide to try it again, increase the amount of oil or trying doing the oil rinse before and after you poo.  

Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## sareca (Sep 7, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK, so I tried it, and I'm in on the oil rinse club! *Seriously, when I ran my head underneath the shower head, the tangles did fall out. And I don't know what it is, but my hair also seems to retain more moisture. *This is like the discovery of the year for me!





Choklatekiss79 said:


> Did it this morning before my daily cowash. *My twa is still thanking me. *thanks for the tip Sareca!





sensiblesista said:


> I tried this with _Africa's Best_ brand Herbal Oil--which retails for about 2.99 and the *comb just glided through my hair.* This technique is definately a keeper for me




That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. :woohoo2:


----------



## sensiblesista (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried this with _Africa's Best_ brand Herbal Oil--which retails for about 2.99 and the comb just glided through my hair.  This technique is definately a keeper for me


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 7, 2007)

Oil rinses you say, hmmmm the hair plot thickens...  :scratchch :eyebrows2

MUST...TRY... OIL RINSE!  

It's interesting, plus rinsing with hot water makes it sound like a yummy in-shower hot oil treatment.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 7, 2007)

Sareca I had to wash my hair this evening to try this.
I shampooed, rinsed, oiled with 3oz of oil for about 2 minutes, rinsed with very warm water, conditioned for a couple of minutes, then rinsed with warm to cool water.
Results
1. Wet hair has smooth, clean feeling. Sort of squeaky but not in a dry damaging way. Very shiny. It feels like your hair looks in your 3rd picture with the french braid.
2. While airdrying hair loose, the ends are not as frizzy. They usually frizz curl up the bottom 5 inches of hair. Only about .5 to 1 inch this time.
3. After drying, I put some leave in on the ends and sealed with oil, rolled the ends to straighten.
4. Results for this relaxed  4a with very dry  hair and extremely porous ends is... commendable. Hair is smooth and shiny, air drying went good this time. Excellent feel appeal.
This is a whole lot simpler than a separate hot oil treatment which means I would be more inclined to do this every time.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 7, 2007)

i have to add i believe my hair dried quicker while airdrying using this method. Im not sure why but it seemed like it


----------



## lsubabiedee (Sep 8, 2007)

i could have sworn i posted already.

anyway, i tried this in the order you posted.  and omg.  my hair still feels great.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to try it in the morning when I do my usual rinse.  My hair is in twists so there won't be any detangling.  I'll just look out for other benefits.


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 8, 2007)

4mia said:


> i have to add i believe my hair dried quicker while airdrying using this method. Im not sure why but it seemed like it


Same here. I thought it was my imagination.


----------



## sikora (Sep 8, 2007)

4mia said:


> i have to add i believe my hair dried quicker while airdrying using this method. Im not sure why but it seemed like it



 You may be on to something. I did an oil rinse 2 nights ago and I roller set my hair (soaking wet) after 11pm. I woke up at 6:30 am and there was only one section in the middle that was slightly damp. The front of my hair, which usually takes eons to dry, was completely dry.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> Sareca I had to wash my hair this evening to try this.
> I shampooed, rinsed, oiled with 3oz of oil for about 2 minutes, rinsed with very warm water, conditioned for a couple of minutes, then rinsed with warm to cool water.
> Results
> 1. Wet hair has smooth, clean feeling. Sort of squeaky but not in a dry damaging way. Very shiny. It feels like your hair looks in your 3rd picture with the french braid.
> ...



 Congrats!   I  have very dry 4a hair too. Here's something else I forgot to share.... I'll get better and better the longer you do it.  Your hair should be less and less porous over time.  I know mine has over time. I used to have a big problem with it reverting in the humidity... not no more!

Your hair will respond better to everything you do to it... conditioners, styling product, heat, whatever!  

Started by telling ya'll about the disaster I had from skipping an oil rinse  but I thought about last night and that was from skipping a few oil rinses.  Once you've done 3 or 4 you should be able to skip one without consequence.

Oh, and the third pic in my siggy *is *after an oil rinse. I'd done a  1 hour alma tea rinse followed by a 1 hour amla oil rinse. It's so funny you picked that one out.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

lsubabiedee said:


> i could have sworn i posted already.
> anyway, i tried this in the order you posted.  and omg.  my hair still feels great.





			
				4mia said:
			
		

> have to add i believe my hair dried quicker while airdrying using this method. Im not sure why but it seemed like it



Congrats to you too lsubadiedee.  

mia, mine dries faster too.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh damn I just washed my hair lastnight.

I'm gonna have to try this cus my hair tangles up so much that i think i'm ripping it out everytime i comb it....the spirals are crazy.

I think it will improve the way my wash n' go's look as right now its a frizzy mess when it dries.

Am i right in saying that a comb doesn't touch my hair until the conditioner is in it?  

Usually i attack :swordfighmy hair when dry otherwise i'll be in the shower for an hour trying to detangle.


----------



## cococutie007 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok I've lurked this thread enough. I'm trying this evening. I think I'll use Amla and Olive oil.  I'm almost 7wks post and my new growth is growling at me after I wash. I hope it works for me like it has for you guys. Although why shouldn't it.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

cococutie007 said:


> Ok I've lurked this thread enough. I'm trying this evening. I think I'll use Amla and Olive oil.  I'm almost 7wks post and my new growth is growling at me after I wash. I hope it works for me like it has for you guys. *Although why shouldn't it.*



This is definitely one of those "why shouldn't it" ones. If you don't get the results you expect try different oils and use more of them.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

Bublin said:


> Oh damn I just washed my hair lastnight.
> 
> I'm gonna have to try this cus my hair tangles up so much that i think i'm ripping it out everytime i comb it....the spirals are crazy.
> 
> ...



No combs until you're _under running water _rinsing out the conditioner. You'll be surprised how much the water will help you detangle your freshly oiled hair.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> No combs until you're _under running water _rinsing out the conditioner. You'll be surprised how much the water will help you detangle your freshly oiled hair.



Thanks for that tip I am going to try this with my daughter's hair too.  Q


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> No combs until you're _under running water _rinsing out the conditioner. You'll be surprised how much the water will help you detangle your freshly oiled hair.


 
Oh Lawdy - thanks for this.  I think my hair (and my arms) will breath a sigh of relief if this works.


----------



## gelati (Sep 8, 2007)

OK, I read the whole thread and I'm going to try this tonight!!!!  I have some black castor oil, coconut oil, vatika oil and olive oil.  I might mix them all together!!!!  I just did a henna treatment on Labor Day and my hair is still kind of dry.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

Bublin said:


> Oh Lawdy - thanks for this.  I think my hair (and my arms) will breath a sigh of relief if this works.




  I year ya.    Bublin, use a lot of oil.  You can even start with a pre-poo if you're worried.  Just don't comb it until the conditioner has done it's work.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried it and the jury is still out. On the one hand I do believe that the OR allowed me to get at my roots better. On the flip side it didn't do too much for a few serious knots/matting I had.

We'll see how it goes next time.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

Although I can't say for sure that I didn't steal this method from somebody here, I can say it reminds me a lot about what a friend to me.  She's from Kenya and she said they washed their hair in oil. When she moved to the US she kept her hair in a waist length plait.  She let some dingbat w/ 2 strands of  hair convince her to relax it every 6 weeks (from root to tips).  Her hair was about 2 inches long when I met her.  

The oil bath was basically bucket that all the women in the house used. They unbraided their hair, dunked it in, scrubbed it, detangled with their hands, and rebraided.  For the longest time I was stuck on the _one bucket for all the women_ and wondering how long  before they emptied, cleaned and refilled the bucket with oil.   Anyway, once I got past that I thought I would do this without the bucket.

I think that's where I'm getting this.  Any Kenya residents know anything about the bucket?  I don't know if that was just her family or  if it was a cultural thing...


ETA: Um, that should give you an idea about how much oil you can use.


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

alexstin said:


> I tried it and the jury is still out. On the one hand I do believe that the OR allowed me to get at my roots better. On the flip side it didn't do too much for a few serious knots/matting I had.
> 
> We'll see how it goes next time.



Thanks for the report back. I hope you have better luck next time. 
ETA : Alexstin, how much oil and what type did you use?


----------



## senimoni (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't oil rinse per se but I do prepoo with oil only and it does make life a lot easier. Love love love it. I can tell a difference when I don't do it.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Sep 8, 2007)

sensiblesista said:


> I tried this with _Africa's Best_ brand Herbal Oil--which retails for about 2.99 and the comb just glided through my hair. This technique is definately a keeper for me


 

I used this ...my hair is feelin' so good right now. Thanks for this..will continue to do this OFTEN!


----------



## alexstin (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> Thanks for the report back. I hope you have better luck next time.
> ETA : Alexstin, how much oil and what type did you use?



I used a mix of olive oil and castor oil. I used maybe 1/2 of a cup.


----------



## january noir (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Sareca and those that have tried this.

I did something similar last night based on what Sareca told me in the henna thread.  

I saturated my hair in amla oil before I applied my henna/indigo gloss.

When I rinsed, the gloss just slid out of my hair!  After DCing and adding my leave-in, heat protector, blow dry and flat iron, my hair feels like heaven! 

It's moist, smooth and swingy without being oily or limp and I have thin/fine hair!  Nice.  Very nice.


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well Sareca! My daughters 90% natural hair thanks you tremendously!:notworthy. This is DEFINITELY a staple for her 3c/4a hair.


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 8, 2007)

Back to update.

I think my hair dislikes Hemp Oil no matter how I use it. I tried this method this morning and my hair is PISSED. Before I throw the baby out with the bath water though, I will try this with Palm Oil (seems to be my hairs favorite oil of late). If that doesn't work, I'll try Camellia Oil.

I'm only giving this another try (after such really unsat results) because my hair usually likes ANYTHING that Sareca suggests. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## sareca (Sep 8, 2007)

VWVixxen said:


> Back to update.
> 
> I think my hair dislikes Hemp Oil no matter how I use it. I tried this method this morning and my hair is PISSED. Before I throw the baby out with the bath water though, I will try this with Palm Oil (seems to be my hairs favorite oil of late). If that doesn't work, I'll try Camellia Oil.
> 
> ...



 I'm totally shocked!  Our hair usually likes the same things. I think this is the _first _time my hair's loved something yours hated. That's craziness. I guess we had to have one.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried and I loved it!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm totally shocked!  Our hair usually likes the same things. I think this is the _first _time mine hair's loved something yours hated. That's craziness. _I guess we had to have one._



I refuse to give up without a fight...


----------



## Windsy (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried this last night. My ends like it but I really couldn't tell if my roots did (I'm transistioning); anyways, I strongly recommend this from the way my ends felt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!  Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> ...


 
Sareca,

I didn't even know you started this thread and it's ironic that I did an oil rinse today for the first time.  I basically pre-poo'd, washed and conditioned as usual and I decide to use some oils I really don't use.  So I mixed some wheat germ oil, alma gold oil, jojoba oil, sweet almond oil and olive oil together and heated it up in the microwave until warm.  I then first bunched my hair together and soaked my ends in the oil for a minute or so, then I poured the rest of the oil over my hair from nap onward.  I read that the hair shaft has to be open in order for the hair to really benefit from the oil, so I sat under my heating cap for about 5 minutes.  Of course, oil was dripping all down my neck, but that was okay.  I then rinsed, but because oil and water don't really mix, I lathered a little Aveda SI Shampoo in my hair with water (almost like a light shampoo) until the oil was rinsed from my hair.  I then applied my Lacio Lacio and misted some Eqyss Rehydrating mist to finish off.  Was my hair detangled?  

I was going to air dry, but I decided to blow dry.  I had no problems, I even blow dried with my Denman.    The brush was sliding through my hair like whoa.  And the kicker was that didn't lose not two strands of hair during blow drying.   I was surprised because I was expecting my hair to be limp and weighed down due to all the oils, but my hair is bouncy and full of life.

So, I did mine a bit different than your method, but all in all, the oil rinse is a keeper for me.

P.S 
The icing on the cake was that Eqyss mega-tek rebuilder has got my hair looking like horse mane:  full, thick, strong and everything in between.  This stuff also darkend my hair a bit, which I am not complaining about it.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> Although I can't say for sure that I didn't steal this method from somebody here, I can say it reminds me a lot about what a friend to me. She's from Kenya and she said they washed their hair in oil. When she moved to the US she kept her hair in a waist length plait. She let some dingbat w/ 2 strands of hair convince her to relax it every 6 weeks (from root to tips). Her hair was about 2 inches long when I met her.
> 
> The oil bath was basically bucket that all the women in the house used. They unbraided their hair, dunked it in, scrubbed it, detangled with their hands, and rebraided. For the longest time I was stuck on the _one bucket for all the women_ and wondering how long before they emptied, cleaned and refilled the bucket with oil.  Anyway, once I got past that I thought I would do this without the bucket.
> 
> ...


 

I used about 1 cup of my oil mixture and my hair loved every drop.


----------



## facets (Sep 8, 2007)

I do a version of this for my boys about once a month.

my dad used to do this too... only head-to-toe with olive and sesame oil, more of an oil bath i guess.

...my mom complained like crazy about the mess & the sight. She said he was insane.

***

I also remember years ago seeing a documentary about India and the women were doing oil rinses over a huge bowl.


----------



## texasgrl (Sep 8, 2007)

_I _am so gonna try this. Can u use a butter instead of an oil?


----------



## jrae (Sep 8, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Sareca,
> 
> I didn't even know you started this thread and it's ironic that I did an oil rinse today for the first time.
> ....I did mine a bit different than your method, but all in all, the oil rinse is a keeper for me.



  Me, too.  My method was shampoo, Aveda DR, rinse, Suave Humectress and safflower oil on top, heat cap for 30 min., rinse, air dry in a ponytail.  I should have sealed, but didn't.  But NO detangling needed at all  and my hair dried much faster than usual and has lots and lots of body today.


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Sareca,
> 
> I didn't even know you started this thread and it's ironic that I did an oil rinse today for the first time.  I basically pre-poo'd, washed and conditioned as usual and I decide to use some oils I really don't use.  So I mixed some wheat germ oil, alma gold oil, jojoba oil, sweet almond oil and olive oil together and heated it up in the microwave until warm.  I then first bunched my hair together and soaked my ends in the oil for a minute or so, then I poured the rest of the oil over my hair from nap onward.  I read that the hair shaft has to be open in order for the hair to really benefit from the oil, so I sat under my heating cap for about 5 minutes.  Of course, oil was dripping all down my neck, but that was okay.  I then rinsed, but because oil and water don't really mix, I lathered a little Aveda SI Shampoo in my hair with water (almost like a light shampoo) until the oil was rinsed from my hair.  I then applied my Lacio Lacio and misted some Eqyss Rehydrating mist to finish off.  Was my hair detangled?
> 
> ...



Now there's results!  Congrats  

I still haven't tried the oil _bath_. I was afraid the it would be a little messy, but a hennalover can't really complain about that one.


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

texasgrl said:


> _I _am so gonna try this. Can u use a butter instead of an oil?



I haven't tried that one TX. You might have to melt it. Let let us know it works.


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 9, 2007)

I tried it and I am on the fence about it.  I used the monoi oil, I don't know if this was a good choice.  I am going to buy some EFA oil and try that next time.  I also think the conditioner I used played a factor.


----------



## so1913 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ohhh, I'll try this   Oh, I need to shoot you an email, but just for now, #3 is the BEST!


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

so1913 said:


> Ohhh, I'll try this   Oh, I need to shoot you an email, but just for now, #3 is the BEST!



That's the feedback I've gotten. I guess #3 is it then. *whew*


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 9, 2007)

jrae said:


> Me, too. My method was shampoo, Aveda DR, rinse, Suave Humectress and safflower oil on top, heat cap for 30 min., rinse, air dry in a ponytail. I should have sealed, but didn't. But NO detangling needed at all  and my hair dried much faster than usual and has *lots and lots of body today*.


 
Girl I know! I have had my hands in my hair all day today because I cannot believe how much body I have!  I don't know if it's the oils, I used, but I really expected my hair to have no movement at all, but it's the opposite and I still have a little oil residue on my hair and scalp, which is good because I may be able to get through the week without moisturizing.  My ends are nice and smooth.  I am dancing with you on this one!


----------



## 4mia (Sep 9, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Girl I know! I have had my hands in my hair all day today because I cannot believe how much body I have! I don't know if it's the oils, I used, but I really expected my hair to have no movement at all, but it's the opposite and I still have a little oil residue on my hair and scalp, which is good because I may be able to get through the week without moisturizing. My ends are nice and smooth. I am dancing with you on this one!


 
wow, how do you get your hair so straight and sleek looking, i could only dream


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 9, 2007)

4mia said:


> wow, how do you get your hair so straight and sleek looking, i could only dream


 
Marco at Salon Avent Garde here in Italy.  

I try to go when I can.  But I have been able to blow dry my hair with a 1200watt dryer and still get somewhat the same effects, just not as sleek.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 9, 2007)

15 pages of this has convinced me to try it....I'll report back after my next wash.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Sep 9, 2007)

I did this last night and it was awful. erplexed I used Kemi Oil and all of the oil didn't rinse out.  I blowdried and it was a greasy mess. I was planning to press, but I knew it would turn out well so I just pulled my hair into a bun today.  I will wash and blowdry again tonight, then press.


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

jwhitley6 said:


> I did this last night and it was awful. erplexed I used Kemi Oil and all of the oil didn't rinse out.  I* blowdried and it was a greasy mess. *I was planning to press, but I knew it would turn out well so I just pulled my hair into a bun today.  I will wash and blowdry again tonight, then press.



Gross!   I love kemi oyl, never tried it for an oil rinse tho.


----------



## Shawnee66 (Sep 9, 2007)

I tried this tonight and it is definitely a keeper. 

I have 4z, dry natural hair.  I'm lazy and love to wear wash n go, but by the end of the day my hair is a tangled knotted mess.  I used Cream of Nature shampoo (the yellow top) to wash, I then applied Castor oil (about 1/2 cup) all over my hair.  At first I didn't notice a difference, it was still tangled and knotted.  I rinsed and applied my conditioner (Nexxus Phyto Organics Humectin diluted with distilled water).  Usually at this point I don't try and comb it because it's still hard to get the comb in the roots.  Surprise, surprise the comb went right through to the end of my hair.  It's a miracle.

I want to thank you sereca for post this method.  I want to try other oils as well.  

Do you do this with every wash (even condition washes)?


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

kaybeegee said:


> I do a version of this for my boys about once a month.
> 
> my dad used to do this too... only head-to-toe with olive and sesame oil, more of an oil bath i guess.
> 
> ...


 
I completely forgot about the Ojon women. They do oil washes too.


----------



## sareca (Sep 9, 2007)

Shawnee66 said:


> I tried this tonight and it is definitely a keeper.
> 
> I have 4z, dry natural hair.  I'm lazy and love to wear wash n go, but by the end of the day my hair is a tangled knotted mess.  I used Cream of Nature shampoo (the yellow top) to wash, I then applied Castor oil (about 1/2 cup) all over my hair.  At first I didn't notice a difference, it was still tangled and knotted.  I rinsed and applied my conditioner (Nexxus Phyto Organics Humectin diluted with distilled water).  Usually at this point I don't try and comb it because it's still hard to get the comb in the roots.  Surprise, surprise the comb went right through to the end of my hair.  It's a miracle.
> 
> ...



 It's a miracle for me too.   I've recently adapted a low-mani regimen and I absolutely need it to keep from having a matted mess on my hands. I do at least 3X a week (is every time water touches my hair).


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just saw this thread. I'm trying it immediately...I'm about to hop in the shower now...


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 10, 2007)

tried it and i like.  But it made my hair sooooo straight looking.  I slicked my hair back and its slickkkkkkkkkkkkk and smooth.  Like usually i have waves and stuff but my hair is jus lying down and its sooo shiny.  If i want a more curly look, im gonna have to skip the oil. But for a smooth, soft look oill rinses are


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I did it again, this time only oil. I wet my hair in the shower, poured approx 3 ounce of oil, washed with the oil and rinsed thoroughly.  Feels the same. Still clean, not greasy.  Air dried  pretty quickly. It seems to work well if you rinse it out really well. 
It has got me to thinking. When did people start using shampoo. What did they do before then? Is this a method that has been around for centuries and we are just getting to it? 
I understand the concept of oil vs moisture. So if your hair is super dry does it need super moisture? Like a shower load of water soaking into parched strands and lots of oil to seal?  
I really need to know. I will be spending this week trying to figure this out.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 10, 2007)

I washed my hair with shikakai for the first time, which probably didn't "dry out" my hair enough to need the oil rinse as it's a gentle cleanser. I applied a coconut-castor oil mix, covered with plastic, and sat under the bonnet dryer for about 15 minutes to let the oil melt in. I rinsed about an hour later and followed up with my DC.

My hair has a slightly oily yet silky feel to it, although it doesn't leave any oil on my hands. Detangling was easier except at my crown for some reason and my twists didn't want to stay in, so I had to put perm rods on the ends. We'll see how my twist-out turns out this morning. 

I will definitely try this again because my hair does feel really soft without any dryness at all. It may take some time to get used to the trace oiliness though. I just wonder if this is too heavy for my roller sets - will try that next time.


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 10, 2007)

So far so good. I can't give a definitive verdict until I wake up tomorrow morning and my hair is dry.


I followed your instructions, step by step


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 10, 2007)

jwhitley6 said:


> I did this last night and it was awful. erplexed I used Kemi Oil and all of the oil didn't rinse out. I blowdried and it was a greasy mess. I was planning to press, but I knew it would turn out well so I just pulled my hair into a bun today. I will wash and blowdry again tonight, then press.


 

Did you try shampooing it out?  I would try next time instead of rinsing with just water, as you know oil and water don't mix, so you need a little shampoo to get rid of the excess oil.  You would think that shampoo would completely wash the oil away but it doesn't, it washes the oil away just enough to leave a little oil on the shaft.


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Did you try shampooing it out?  I would try next time instead of rinsing with just water, as you know oil and water don't mix, so you need a little shampoo to get rid of the excess oil.  You would think that shampoo would completely wash the oil away but it doesn't, it washes the oil away just enough to leave a little oil on the shaft.



That's a good idea.   The hot water is usually enough to melt the excess oil for me, but for all of you that had greasy hair use shampoo.

MissTress, I do wash n go's so you're probably also right about oil making the rollersets being too heavy.  Maybe that should be the divider.  Wng don't poo afterwards and rollersets should poo.


----------



## napgurl (Sep 10, 2007)

Oil rinses are the best.  Both of my daughters’ hair is still soft and silky two days later.  I detangled their hair under the water and the tangles fell out just as you promised.   I also gave them their first henna treatments and the henna washed out instantly.  

I washed and air dried my hair this weekend also and the results are fantastic.  I'm able to manage the thickness with ease.  Thanks for this wonderful tip.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> MissTress, I do wash n go's so you're probably also right about oil making the rollersets being too heavy.  Maybe that should be the divider.  *Wng don't poo afterwards and rollersets should poo.*


After styling my hair this morning, I have to agree with you on this. My WnGs usually dry and tangle by end of day, but with this technique I'm sure that would become a non-issue. 

It's a bit so-so for my twist-out. Like a dummy, I used the ORS Loc & Twist Gel when I should have stuck to Lottabody or a light serum. As a result my hair *is* quite oily - very shiny and easy to manage though - so I'll have to wash it tonight.

I can tell this will work for me; it's just a matter of finding the right combination of technique, products, and amount of oil.


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a question.

I don't know the chemistry between oil and relaxers, but should I do oil rinses when I will soon get a relaxer? I can't really afford to be underprocesses?


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

audacious1 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I don't know the chemistry between oil and relaxers, but should I do oil rinses when I will soon get a relaxer? I can't really afford to be underprocesses?



Skip the oil rinse until post relaxer. It'll underprocess you. I know because I add oil to my relaxer for just that reason.


----------



## bigblueviolet (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow!! Thanks so much for sharing. My 4a/4b hair love this. My ends are moisturized and soft, and my roots -- for the first time in my life (that I can remember), I have "baby hair"


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> Skip the oil rinse until post relaxer. It'll underprocess you. I know because I add oil to my relaxer for just that reason.


 
Thanks. I knew people added oil to their relaxers for that reason, so I that's why I asked.

I really like the results because my hair was a monster to get through. And I don't know when my next relaxer will be (money is that tight right now)


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks I will try this... I want to cry on wash days due to the tangles


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

audacious1 said:


> Thanks. I knew people added oil to their relaxers for that reason, so I that's why I asked.
> 
> I really like the results because my hair was a monster to get through. And I don't know when my next relaxer will be (money is that tight right now)



If your hair likes oil rinses you should be able to stretch longer.


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

bigblueviolet said:


> Wow!! Thanks so much for sharing. My 4a/4b hair love this. My ends are moisturized and soft, and my roots -- for the first time in my life (that I can remember), I have "baby hair"



Just wait until your second time.


----------



## lmjenk67 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Sareca!  I will do an oil rinse this week before I get it braided.  Hopefully it will eliminate the tangles I get and help the braider effortlessly part through my natural hair!


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

mscolwhite said:


> Oil rinses are the best.  Both of my daughters’ hair is still soft and silky two days later.  I detangled their hair under the water and the *tangles fell out just as you promised*.   I also gave them their first henna treatments and the henna washed out instantly.
> 
> I washed and air dried my hair this weekend also and the results are fantastic.  I'm able to manage the thickness with ease.  Thanks for this wonderful tip.



 That's what happens to me too.  It's like the water is a comb.


----------



## Shawnee66 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had to shampoo my hair this morning because it was a little too greasy.  I used my diluted Cream of Nature shampoo. It's mid day and my hair is still moist.  I have few knots but I think I will have trim my hair to get rid of them.  So far I give oil rinse two thumbs up!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so glad that I saw this thread b/c I'm about to wash my hair. I'm going to try it, right now.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 10, 2007)

I just shampooed my hair. I'm sitting under the dryer w/ oil on my hair, now. I'll probably do it for 30 min.


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 10, 2007)

OK ... I am so, so, sooooooo trying this during my next wash.  I usually wash / co-wash every other day; however, I just paid good money to get my hair done, so I'll have to wait for at least a week.


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried this again use Palm Oil and it worked MUCH better this time. I'm not sure if it's a keeper though. Will have to experiment with it a bit.


----------



## maleucia (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks so much for this gem of an idea! I tried this yesterday and braided up my hair to airdry. I removed them this morning to do the final cornrowing and I am amazed. I finally have a defined twistout that I can actually wear outside! Normally the ends frizz like they were burnt and make me want to cut them off although I know they are not damaged. Thank you again. I'll be doing this much more often!


----------



## LaNecia (Sep 10, 2007)

Had to come back after I got home and took my bun down...

 My hair is 

Thanks Sareca! The oil (palm) made all the difference!!! It didn't necessarily detangle it under the water but the results after it dried . Very happy hair!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 10, 2007)

VWVixxen said:


> Had to come back after I got home and took my bun down...
> 
> My hair is
> 
> Thanks Sareca! The oil (palm) made all the difference!!! *It didn't necessarily detangle it under the water but the results after it dried . Very happy hair!!*


 
This was my experience as well! It didn't help detangle, but my hair seems to be holding on to moisture better ......not sure if it will be added to my regimen. When I prepoo with conditioner & oil mixed my hair feels like  & detangles easily so I may just stick to that.
Oh, I used grapeseed oil btw!


ETA: I had to jump off the oil rinse bandwagon after a few weeks....my hair started getting drier and drier over time. 
I'll stick with adding oils to my conditioner.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Sareca,
I just did the shampoo and rinse with oil and my hair feels great, very soft and it was easy to get the comb through my hair.  I'm sitting under the dryer now for my deep condition.

Thanks for this great tip


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

@ HT and VWVixxen


----------



## sareca (Sep 10, 2007)

Jetblackhair said:


> Hey Sareca,
> I just did the shampoo and rinse with oil and my hair feels great, very soft and it was easy to get the comb through my hair.  I'm sitting under the dryer now for my deep condition.
> 
> Thanks for this great tip




I wonder why it detangles for some of us and not others.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Sep 10, 2007)

Im going to try it with my dabur amla and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 10, 2007)

sareca said:


> I wonder why it detangles for some of us and not others.


 
Hmmm, you got me, but I'm glad I got a great experience out of trying it.

I'm still under the dryer


----------



## Bublin (Sep 11, 2007)

IT WORKED FOR ME 

Thank you Sareca

I'm using organic coconut oil.

For the first time i could comb my hair without it sounding like i was ripping and snapping.

My wash and go's look fantastic - the curls are defined and soft.

Question.....if i want to deep conditioned my hair using this method, would i apply the deep con after the oil is rinsed out or would i use a regular conditioner rinse then apply the deep one?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder if this will help my NG. I am stretching and my NG is drier than a dessert. Luckily being in the low/no manipulation challenge has helped me to not lose too much. But I would like to stretch longer. I sincerely believe that stretching is one reason why my hair is getting thicker. I'm going to try this next Sunday when I do my weekly wash and see what happens.

I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## imstush (Sep 11, 2007)

@ Vixxen are you still doing no shampoo?

OT: Vixxen congrats your hubby is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OT @Sereca, um have you decided to sell that palm cream of your's?  You always have some great advice for the board, and always so helpful for that THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

Bublin said:


> IT WORKED FOR ME
> 
> Thank you Sareca
> 
> ...



I just deep conditioned this morning.  I clarified (it'd been 2 weeks since the last time), used the reconstructor, rinsed, applied oil, rinsed, applied regular conditioner, detangled while rinsing, towel dried and applied leave-in.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Sep 11, 2007)

Just adding my $0.02! Oil-rinses are working for me. I've been doing them with olive oil. Thanks Sareca for sharing this method. It helps a lot!


----------



## Amour (Sep 11, 2007)

Will rinsing before conditioning stop the conditioner from working/ penetrating?

Do you think it will work just as well if one were to apply the oil after rinsing out the conditioner? and just rinse out?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 11, 2007)

KissKiss said:


> Will rinsing before conditioning stop the conditioner from working/ penetrating?
> 
> Do you think it will work just as well if one were to apply the oil after rinsing out the conditioner? and just rinse out?



This is exactly what I was wondering. Hmmm....


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

Lovelylocs said:


> This is exactly what I was wondering. Hmmm....



It seems to enhance the conditioner for me which doesn't make any sense at all.  I just in case, I don't do oil rinses before using a reconstructor or protein treatment tho.


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

ChocoKitty said:


> Just adding my $0.02! Oil-rinses are working for me. I've been doing them with olive oil. Thanks Sareca for sharing this method. It helps a lot!



Seems like it's been a hit w/ the natural ladies.


----------



## sareca (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I just had a really greasy one. I've never have oil slicked hair after an oil rinse. I'm not even sure what I did differently but I had to re-rinse it. I didn't poo. I just applied more conditioner and rinsed again cause it was nasty greasy.


----------



## starfish79 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maaan -- this sounds like just what I need. I've been limiting the frequency of my WNG's because the tangles are just pure torture, but my SO loves when I wear my hair out. Lord knows I like to please that man!


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 12, 2007)

sareca said:


> Ok, I just had a really greasy one. I've never have oil slicked hair after an oil rinse. I'm not even sure what I did differently but I had to re-rinse it. I didn't poo. I just applied more conditioner and rinsed again cause it was nasty greasy.



Me, too. I have been washing every night experimenting with different oils, etc.  I know that wgo and olive was really hard to rinse out for me. So, conditioner helped make it feel less greasy. 
I have a gallon of hot oil I bought earlier this year (yes I am a pj) collecting dust under the sink. It has peg and water and sulphated castor oil among other things in it. It is not pure oil and it works really well. 
My hair ate the coconut oil and laughed at me as if to say "That's all you got, bring it on!"  So that was not as satisfying.
I did an olive oil wash(hair and body) on my littlest one whose scalp is very dry and scaly all the time related to eczema. Amazing her scalp looks normal. I am so happy. 
So like I said, I have been doing this every day. Not even a chore. I just wash when I shower. The results do accumulate. Hair air dries quicker, less frizz, scalp is very clean not dry. Hair only looked greasy one time when I didnt rinse the olive out good, but it didnt feel greasy.  This is a keeper. My hair looks better and feels different. Not as soft as it used to be. My DH gave me the thumbs up, and I give Sareca the thumbs up.
This is excellent for dry scalps, dry hair, quicker air dries and detangling.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Sep 12, 2007)

I am post a few days (last Saturday or Sunday) from my last rinse and I haven't had to moisturize not one strand and we are going into Thursday.  My hair is still blowing in the wind, light and my ends are still banging yall!Now that's HOT! 

So, I will be doing this every week as the final step to my regimen and again, it remove the greasy feeling just do a light shampoo after your rinse.  You don't even need to condition after, just add your leave in, etc and blow dry or air dry whatever you prefer.


----------



## sareca (Sep 12, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> I am post a few days (last Saturday or Sunday) from my last rinse and I haven't had to moisturize not one strand and we are going into Thursday.  *My hair is still blowing in the wind, light and my ends are still banging yall!Now that's HOT! *
> 
> So, I will be doing this every week as the final step to my regimen and again, it remove the greasy feeling just do a light shampoo after your rinse.  You don't even need to condition after, just add your leave in, etc and blow dry or air dry whatever you prefer.



:whipgirl:  That *is *HOT! I'm lovin' mine too.  It's all soft and supple and goes for days  feelin' awesome. Now if I could just get it to BSL I'd be set.


----------



## MissJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried this with coconut oil and a Jilbere shower comb.  Unfortunately, I don't think it worked for me.  How long are you supposed to leave it in?


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 12, 2007)

MissJ said:


> I tried this with coconut oil and a Jilbere shower comb.  Unfortunately, I don't think it worked for me.  How long are you supposed to leave it in?


 
Coconut oil didn't too much for me either. Try another oil if you have some. Just slather it in and rinse, it doesn't have to stay in long.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 12, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> Coconut oil didn't too much for me either. Try another oil if you have some. Just slather it in and rinse, it doesn't have to stay in long.



Have you seen this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=152473

Maybe coconut oil doesn't work as well because it penetrates the hairshaft, idk. I would try another oil as well. I used some jasmine oil I wanted to get rid of (way too perfumey - ack!) and it worked awesomely.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 12, 2007)

I did the oil rinse with castor oil and the results were so-so.....my hair felt a little greasy and trust me when I tell ya I rinsed with the water as hot as I could take it _and_ for several minutes.  I'm wondering if it was because castor oil is too thick?  I'm gonna try EVOO and see if I get a different result. erplexed


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried it this past weekend (using olive oil and grapeseed oil) before my roller set and my hair is very soft and it was easy to untangled too.  There was very little shed hairs too.  I luv this!


----------



## natieya (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I've been wanting to try this all week, but I got my hair done for my birthday on Saturday and wanted it to stay cute as long as possible. (I'm style-challengederplexed). Anyway, I just hopped out the shower after doing my first oil rinse with castor oil. I will keep you all informed after it dries. I'm kinda excited! Now, if I could just get rid of this darn dandruff and dry scalp!erplexed

Peace and blessings,

Nat


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 13, 2007)

I may well try this next wash ( in 2 days), i havent washed in over 2 weeks due to a nasty ear infection which im still fighting , so itll be a relief to get it clean finally, ill post my results,,,,, is there any chance this will leave a yucky film on my hair?? I have 3b/c texture and fine hair and my hair doesnt like anything left in thats too heavy.......?


----------



## Alisha08 (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG oil rinsing has saved my life!!!  I just did this tonight and *I promise you, never before has my hair felt sooooo moisturized and been so shiny after a wash this far post relaxer! It detangled like a breeze, and didn't even have to glob product on after I finished everything (rollerset/saran treatment) to make it look "right" like I normally do (and then, it still never looks right). Well it does tonight and I am over here beaming*, this is a hair revelation! I revised it a little bit, and did mine like a 3 minute pree-poo. If you can't tell by now, I am very excited (a leap from the mild hair depression I was in earlier). This is a regimen staple, i love it!  *And I got to say, Sareca, I WAS sleeping on the oil rinses, but not anymore!!* Thank you!!!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

I wanted to wait until after I had tried this a few times before I posted my results. I've done an oil rinse 3 times, using Grapeseed Oil twice and EVOO once. When I used the EVOO, I used shampoo first and then the oil, but no conditioner, at all. My hair had the best results that time. IDK if it was due to the EVOO or not using conditioner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will experiment some more.

Thanks for sharing this method, Sareca!  I do like it very much.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

sareca said:


> I wonder why it detangles for some of us and not others.



It could be due to the oil, shampoo or conditioner (or combination) used.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> I may well try this next wash ( in 2 days), i havent washed in over 2 weeks due to a nasty ear infection which im still fighting , so itll be a relief to get it clean finally, ill post my results,,,,, is there any chance this will leave a yucky film on my hair?? I have 3b/c texture and fine hair and my hair doesnt like anything left in thats too heavy.......?



I'm sorry to hear about your ear infection. I know how awful that can make you feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that you feel better, soon. 

I have Type 2 hair and the oil rinse didn't leave a film on my hair. Just make sure that you rinse your hair thoroughly and you should be okay.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmm...I'ma have to try this.  Best part about it is that I don't even have to buy new products! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Sep 14, 2007)

The results were amazing.  The detangling was much easier.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried this again for the second time last night.  I pre-poo with Ginseng Wonder growth oil 15 minutes before shampooing.  I had my hair in cornrows for a week, and I could see the shed hair sliding out as I did my hot water rinse.  After deep conditioning, I did not have those nasty knots and tangles.  This is so great...


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 14, 2007)

Sareca, I could kiss you!!! I just rinsed safflower oil with garlic pieces and I really love it so far. I am going to condition my hair now but I just had to let you know that I really appreciate how easy detangling was because of this Hopefully this can add more elasticity to my hair!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 14, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your ear infection. I know how awful that can make you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanx so much Mestiza!, definitely if it didnt weigh down your type 2 it shouldnt weigh down my type 3, so im  gonna try it tomorrow,, ill post the results...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 14, 2007)

anyone do this b4 a flat iron or is this for air drying??


----------



## 4mia (Sep 14, 2007)

hey everyone i did a i guess you would call henna rinse today. i mixed some leftover henna mix into some conditoner and oil and poured on hair, detangled and rinsed out. 
im not feeling to great today thats why i didnt do a full henna gloss.(letting it sit on my head for 30 min-hour)
my hair still came out good the only thing is i used alma oil  as an oil rinse
and i think i used a bit too much but ill just redo tomorrow if this saran wrap dosent soak most of it up.
so i guess i know now that i dont need the extra oil if i do a  henna gloss or henna rinse


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 14, 2007)

i can't wait to try this!  thanks for posting.  this sounded somewhat familiar, and i looked in this holistic beauty book that i have, and it has a whole section about oil rinses and evoo oils.  it says that jojoba and rose oil is best for dry hair.  i'm excited to try this next week when i take out my cornrows!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> Thanx so much Mestiza!, definitely if it didnt weigh down your type 2 it shouldnt weigh down my type 3, so im  gonna try it tomorrow,, ill post the results...



You're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to reading about your results.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> anyone do this b4 a flat iron or is this for air drying??



I haven't b/c I only airdry my hair.


----------



## sareca (Sep 14, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> It could be due to the oil, shampoo or conditioner (or combination) used.



That's true.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 14, 2007)

sareca said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have two reasons which are kinda specific to how I style my hair.... before oiling I divide my hair down the middle and gently pulling it apart. I need the water to help me get that far. I also noticed I seem to need less oil when my hair is already wet.


 

*I think that is because the cuticle is open while wet.*


----------



## sareca (Sep 14, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> i can't wait to try this!  thanks for posting.  this sounded somewhat familiar, and i looked in this holistic beauty book that i have, and it has a whole section about oil rinses and evoo oils.  it says that jojoba and rose oil is best for dry hair.  i'm excited to try this next week when i take out my cornrows!



Jojoba and rose huh?  Haven't tried those yet. I'll add 'em to the list.


----------



## sareca (Sep 14, 2007)

Kristal said:


> Sareca, I could kiss you!!! I just rinsed safflower oil with garlic pieces and I really love it so far. I am going to condition my hair now but I just had to let you know that I really appreciate how easy detangling was because of this Hopefully this can add more elasticity to my hair!!



Yay!   It will definitely improve your hair's moisture retention.


----------



## natieya (Sep 14, 2007)

Update:  So far, so good. I will try this a few more times before giving my final verdict, but this is definitely looking promising. Thanks, Sareca!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 14, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> i can't wait to try this!  thanks for posting.  this sounded somewhat familiar, and i looked in this holistic beauty book that i have, and it has a whole section about oil rinses and evoo oils.  it says that jojoba and rose oil is best for dry hair.  i'm excited to try this next week when i take out my cornrows!



Interesting! What's the name of the book if you don't mind me asking. TIA!


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 15, 2007)

the name of the holistic beauty book is called "Earthly Bodies and Heavenly Hair" by Dina Falconi.

She doesn't quite call these oil rinses, instead she calls them hair/scalp emollients, but I was happy to see that she talks about how the various oils help to detangle the hair.  

From book:

Hair and Scalp emollients include oils and pomades that soothe, nourish and soften the scalp and hair. . . they can be used for detangling the hair.  They can either be applied to the hair at room temp. or used for hot oil treatments.  They make your hair shiny, soft and more manageable. . . you can choose from carrier oils such as coconut, sesame, olive or jojoba.  When applying oil or pomade to your hair, start by placing a very small amount on your fingertips and combing your fingers through your hair to distribute the emollient evenly.  Massage the scalp as well.  Apply more as needed.  Beware of applying too much oil and ending up with slick, greasy hair, unless that is the effect you desire.  Oil is very difficult to wash out if applied too thickly.  

She also gives a pretty detailed description on hot hair oil treatments which is pretty typical--in terms of wrapping your hair in a plastic bag, etc.  She suggests using "a rich carrier oil, such as jojoba or coconut" and then put the oil in a "heat-proof measuring cup and place in a hot water bath until it reaches 100-105 degrees.  Then she says massage the warm oil into your scalp and brush it through hair until evenly dispersed.  Keep hair covered for at least an hour, then wash hair for a shiny luxurious result.  Note that it is not absolutely necessary to wash your hair after this treatment. 

********"This procedure is also very helpful for untangling hair gnarls: workout the knots with finger or a comb while the hair is saturated with oil."
Here are some of the oil rinse recipes for dry hair:

Rosemary Olive Hair Oil--use as a cleansing and invigorating scalp and hair tonic for dry, brittle hair and flaky, itchy scalp.  (The amounts she suggests are: 1oz. cold pressed olive oil and 30 drops of rosemary essential oil; but I think most of us would use a lot more).

For drier and more damage hair types, she says to substitute jojoba oil for the olive oil.  For oilier hair, replace olive oil with sesame oil.  

Coconut Cedarwood Lavender Hair Oil--a rich cleansing oil for conditioning hair and scalp

the cedarwood and lavender oil should be essential oils


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks tiffcurl! I have jojoba oil on my hair right now. I didn't have any rose oil so I substituted meadowfoam oil. I like how the jojoba went on.  The type of oil does make a big difference.

So far my favorites have been red palm and EFA. I can't wait to see how the jojoba works out. 

ETA:Ok, I can already tell jojoba and meadowfoam is gonna be a winner. It absorbed into my hair more than the others. Usually you can still feel oil on the the hair after rinsing (before applying the conditioner). I didn't feel a thing. It might have even worked better than red palm oil.  I have to wait to see how it dries for a final call, but I'm expecting very good things.

es, but this is definitely a winner.


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

UPDATE: That was awesome! 








<<both of these are bedhead braids. There's a slight difference in shine... :woohoo: There's also almost no trace of the oil. I usually feel a little, but it's gone and only the resulting shine and softness is left. Jojoba is my new carrier oil. I'm can't wait to try it with red palm oil.  Thanks tiffcurl!


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Sareca!  I'm glad the jojoba worked for you.  Your hair looks amazing!  I can't wait to try this!

I think I'm going to try this method on my cornrows--synthetic hair added.  (I think someone else posted in this thread that they did this on their cornrows. . . I think) 

I've been getting cornrows done about every two weeks for awhile and i ran out of that expensive Ojon which is basically palm oil.  I did notice if I put that on at night and washed it out in the morning, my hair would be easier to detangle.  So, I think I will try to slather my cornrows with jojoba and rosemary oil, sleep with a plastic cap and then do Sareca's directions for washing/conditioning, and then proceed to take out my cornrows after the whole process.  I haven't been using any oil on my hair and that's probably why I've had tons of knots lately!  

I am so glad you discovered and posted this girl!


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> Thank you Sareca!  I'm glad the jojoba worked for you.  Your hair looks amazing!  I can't wait to try this!
> 
> I think I'm going to try this method on my cornrows--synthetic hair added.  (I think someone else posted in this thread that they did this on their cornrows. . . I think)
> 
> ...



I used to melt red palm cream and saturate my braids and kinky twists once a week.


----------



## camosil (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the first time hearing about this. Can someone tell me how to go about doing oil rinses. I am seeing growth and improvement in my hair and since the winter is coming up and my hair gets dry during this time , I think oil rinses should be good for my hair. I dont want to have a setback. Thanks much


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

camosil said:


> This is the first time hearing about this. Can someone tell me how to go about doing oil rinses. I am seeing growth and improvement in my hair and since the winter is coming up and my hair gets dry during this time , I think oil rinses should be good for my hair. I dont want to have a setback. Thanks much



It's super easy. Just wash or rinse your hair, apply your favorite oil (i like red palm, efa, and jojoba), leave it for a few minutes (or hours with or without heat), rinse with hot water, apply your favorite conditioner, leave it for a few minutes (or hours with or without heat), rinse.  You don't shampoo the oil out.


----------



## camosil (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok Thanks.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Sareca!

I washed my hair last night and tried to oil-rinse method.  I shampooed my hair, rinsed, applied EVOO and left that on for 5 minutes, rinsed, detangled my hair under the water (had my hair detangled in 10 minutes!!!!!), applied AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner and left that on for 5 minutes and rinsed.  I twisted my hair in 1 1/2 hours and my hair looks awesome!

Next time, I will try detangling after the conditioner has been applied and rinsed to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

Ebony, I always neglect how fabulous the hair looks after an oil rinse esp if you're airdrying. I was stuck on how well it detangled and how soft and moist it felt afterwards, but I shouldn't forget that my wng's always come out "right." I know that's the oil.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 15, 2007)

sareca i did a henna rinse and an oil rinse the yesterday and now my hair feels kind of oily, should i wait and see if it will soak up or should i rinse it out somehow?
thanks


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, you miss a lot when you're away for a week or so!  This sounds really great and I have so many oils to use.  It does sound similar to how the dominican rinses work on the hair, but why buy them if oil rinses work just as well and don't have the chemicals/preservatives.  I'm definitely trying this my next wash....probably a rosehip, grapeseed, jojoba, rosemary combo.  I'm gonna mix it in an applicator bottle right now....Thanks Sareca!  You da bomb girl!


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

4mia said:


> sareca i did a henna rinse and an oil rinse the yesterday and now my hair feels kind of oily, should i wait and see if it will soak up or should i rinse it out somehow?
> thanks




Go ahead and poo. Um... that doesn't sound right, but you know what I mean. :wink2:  A crazy amount of henna will come out too.  Oh, what oil did you use again? I think you told me but i forgot.

@ Lavendar let's us know how it goes.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 15, 2007)

sareca said:


> Go ahead and poo. Um... that doesn't sound right, but you know what I mean. :wink2: A crazy amount of henna will come out too. Oh, what oil did you use again? I think you told me but i forgot.
> 
> @ Lavendar let's us know how it goes.


 
i used african pride for the rinse, alma and african pride and shaki oil is in the henna mix and then when i was done i used alma oil to help detangle more.
i think i went overboard im wondering if i even need to do an oil rinse when i do the henna rinse being the henna mix is primary oil anyway.


----------



## sareca (Sep 15, 2007)

4mia said:


> i used african pride for the rinse, alma and african pride and shaki oil is in the henna mix and then when i was done i used alma oil to help detangle more.
> i think i went overboard im wondering if i even need to do an oil rinse when i do th*e henna rinse being the henna mix is primary oil anyway.*



Yeah you could probably skip the oil.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 16, 2007)

I tried this for the 1st time and loved, loved, loved it. 

I self-relaxed tonght, and after my millions of lathers of neutralizing poo I applied Dabur Amla oil and rinsed it out. I am very happy with the results and it does help hair airdry faster too. 

I can't wait to see how repeated use improves my hair. I already notice a nice luster from this and detangling was a breeze. Thanks Sareca for all your insights. Between your henna, indigo and oil rinse posts, you have totally rocked my hair world.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 16, 2007)

This tread is so intersting. My problem, I have fine hair. I tired olive oil and boy was that heavy!!! It was everywhere all over me and the shower. Any suggestions for us fine haired laides?? I love the idea however and my hair is super shiny...a bit greasy as well though...not bad because I am wearing a protective style.

Another question, how do you avoid slip and fall in the shower with the oil rinses  I'm kinda clumbsy 

ETA - I might do the rinse of the oil in the sink and then do the conditoner and get back into the shower... just for my safety...lol can't oil rinse my hair in a hard hat very well! LOLOLOL


----------



## Princess Pie (Sep 16, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This tread is so intersting. My problem, I have fine hair. I tired olive oil and boy was that heavy!!! It was everywhere all over me and the shower. Any suggestions for us fine haired laides?? I love the idea however and my hair is super shiny...a bit greasy as well though...not bad because I am wearing a protective style.
> 
> Another question, how do you avoid slip and fall in the shower with the oil rinses  I'm kinda clumbsy
> 
> ETA - I might do the rinse of the oil in the sink and then do the conditoner and get back into the shower... just for my safety...lol can't oil rinse my hair in a hard hat very well! LOLOLOL


I have fine hair too. I just have to make sure I rinse very well, to avoid my hair becoming weighed down. The type of oil also makes a difference. Some are better than others for oil rinses. Try to find a light oil that works for your hair. So far, I've had the best results with jojoba and meadowfoam oil. My results with EVOO and coconut oil weren't as good. I don't wear protective styles, and oil rinses still work for me. HTH


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 16, 2007)

I have fine hair too and my second try at oil rinsing left a heavy coat of coconut oil on my hair. This time, I conditioner-washed the oil out before DCing and my hair feels much better.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 16, 2007)

*my hair feels much better i did a light shampoo with* *Kesh Nikhar Hair Soap, then did a light condition. So my lesson of the day when using alma oil especially go light lol*
*my next ? is how is everyone applying the oil, spray bottle (wich i did and was too heavy) app bottle or some in hand.*
*tia*


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 16, 2007)

I pour it into my hand and slather it in section-by-section. My coconut oil always has unmelted bits in it, so I cover with plastic and go under the dryer so it melts in. That helps to coat the hair more evenly. This may not be necessary if you're using Dabur amla oil because it's mostly mineral oil.


----------



## Meli (Sep 16, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> I pour it into my hand and slather it in section-by-section. My coconut oil always has unmelted bits in it, so I cover with plastic and go under the dryer so it melts in. That helps to coat the hair more evenly. This may not be necessary if you're using Dabur amla oil because it's mostly mineral oil.


 
Are you serious Dabur amla Oil has tons of mineral oil!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 16, 2007)

Meli said:


> Are you serious Dabur amla Oil has tons of mineral oil!!!!!!!?????


The first ingredient on the list! It's good stuff though. I use it all the time as a pre-poo.


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

4mia said:


> *my hair feels much better i did a light shampoo with* *Kesh Nikhar Hair Soap, then did a light condition. So my lesson of the day when using alma oil especially go light lol*
> *my next ? is how is everyone applying the oil, spray bottle (wich i did and was too heavy) app bottle or some in hand.*
> *tia*



I separate my hair into two, pour the oil in my hand, slather it on my hair starting midway the shaft and moving downward towards the ends. I use about a palmful (1/4c) per side.


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This tread is so intersting. My problem, I have fine hair. I tired olive oil and boy was that heavy!!! It was everywhere all over me and the shower. Any suggestions for us fine haired laides?? I love the idea however and my hair is super shiny...a bit greasy as well though...not bad because I am wearing a protective style.
> 
> Another question, how do you avoid slip and fall in the shower with the oil rinses  I'm kinda clumbsy
> 
> ETA - I might do the rinse of the oil in the sink and then do the conditoner and get back into the shower... just for my safety...lol can't oil rinse my hair in a hard hat very well! LOLOLOL



LOL, my shower floor is texturized. Yeah you might want to do use the sink for this one.   Try jojoba oil. It's much light and absorbs much more readily.


----------



## sareca (Sep 16, 2007)

Priestess said:


> I tried this for the 1st time and loved, loved, loved it.
> 
> I self-relaxed tonght, and after my millions of lathers of neutralizing poo I applied Dabur Amla oil and rinsed it out. I am very happy with the results and it does help hair airdry faster too.
> 
> I can't wait to see how repeated use improves my hair. I already notice a nice luster from this and detangling was a breeze. Thanks Sareca for all your insights. Between your henna, indigo and oil rinse posts, you have totally rocked my hair world.



:woohoo2: Glad I'm not alone... those three things have rocked my world too!


----------



## jrae (Sep 16, 2007)

Did it again and the results were even better than the first time!

I henna'd overnight (those grays are relentless ), rinsed in the morning and applied Wheat Germ Oil and a heat cap.  Wheat Germ Oil does not rinse out well : (I had forgotten that) so I did a very light rinse with diluted shampoo.  Applied conditioner and rinsed after 10 min.  Anyway, the result is silky, shiny hair and my ends look awesome!  

Wheat Germ Oil may not be for everyone but my hair does like it and its pure Vit E for growth.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 16, 2007)

I did an oil rinse with jojoba oil & got fantastic results this time! I did it another way: After deep conditioning with Nacidit aceite de oliva I got in the shower and put a palm full of jojoba oil on each section of my hair(my hair was in four plaits) before rinsing the conditioner -and I had slip galore!  

After rinsing I followed up with a cold water rinse and ACV rinse. I feel like I have a new head of hair 


Thanks again Sareca!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 16, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> I have fine hair too and my second try at oil rinsing left a heavy coat of coconut oil on my hair. This time, I conditioner-washed the oil out before DCing and my hair feels much better.


Now this sounds like it would work well for me...wash the oil out with con and then proceed with the DC...

I'll try that next time


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 17, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Another question, how do you avoid slip and fall in the shower with the oil rinses  I'm kinda clumbsy



I pour that shampoo I am not using on the bathtub floor, rub it around with my feet and rinse it before I get out.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 17, 2007)

I wimped out,, ill try it next wash... im just so scared of having coated hair when im done,,, anyone flat iron after this oil wash?


----------



## Aura (Sep 17, 2007)

I had Absolutely Amazing Results on the very 1st try.  I had a little new growth and usually have to do the crown and glory method of washing my hair with braids. So I pre-cond my hair with ORS revitalizing pack and put my hair in 6 braids, then I washed my scalp with IC Pure Tea to get my scalp clean, then washed with Keracare Detangling Poo, squeezing the poo through my braids for cleaning.  Afterwards, I poured a little safflower oil onto each braid starting at the roots.  Let it sit in for a few minutes, rinsed it out, then put in Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor on each braid-let sit for like 15 min, rinsed that out, and Woweeeeeee:bouncegre.  My hair was extremely manageable......And I have kinky, course, fine, 4bd......z erplexed, nearly mid back length hair and it's "Texlaxed" so when I say I feel like crying sometimes trying to detangle it....I'm serious.   I believe the safflower oil is very light and doesn't weigh the hair down like some of the other oils may do.  I didn't have to shampoo after I put the oil in it, I just rinsed it and put in the conditioner.  I will forever be oil rinsing.  With the crown and glory method, and now the oil rinses, I will certainly be waistlength by the end of 2008. Thank you SO much for sharing.....you are an angel.:littleang


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 17, 2007)

I tried this yesterday and it didn't really work out (my fault) since I had clarified with Suave, followed up with Aveda DR shampoo, squeezed out excess water, then used a mixture of jojoba oil and Amla oil and left on for about 5 minutes without heat, rinsed then followed up with Aveda DR Treatment ( which seems to do nothing moisture wise for my hair). 
I think I messed up by not following up with a moisturizing conditioner after the DR Treatment. My hair felt good when rinsing but wasn't moisturized as I was styling. 
A few Q's... Do you squeeze out excess water before adding oil? How long is long enough to leave the oil in? Is it really okay to use heat with the oil on the hair? It won't 'cook' the hair will it? TIA for answers!


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

metalkitty said:


> I tried this yesterday and it didn't really work out (my fault) since I had clarified with Suave, followed up with Aveda DR shampoo, squeezed out excess water, then used a mixture of jojoba oil and Amla oil and left on for about 5 minutes without heat, rinsed then followed up with Aveda DR Treatment (which seems to do nothing moisture wise for my hair). I think I messed up by not following up with a moisturizing conditioner after the DR Treatment. My hair felt good when rinsing but wasn't moisturized as I was styling.
> 
> A few Q's... Do you squeeze out excess water before adding oil? How long is long enough to leave the oil in? Is it really okay to use heat with the oil on the hair? It won't 'cook' the hair will it? TIA for answers!



You did it right.    I've done that same thing with those exact same products.  I squeeze, but don't towel dry before adding the oil. If it's hot enough to cook your hair it's probably hot enough to cook your scalp and that's way way way too hot.  

Try again with different oils and a moisturizing conditioner.  Do you have any red palm butter? I've yet to hear of a bad oil rinse using it.  If you don't try olive oil and jojoba (with mostly olive and a little jojoba).


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 17, 2007)

OK ... after reading all of the glowing reviews about oil rinsing, I couldn’t wait to try this. I didn't want to automatically run out and buy some of the oils that some of the other ladies mentioned (coconut, jojoba, etc.) until I used some of oils that I already had around the house. So, I tried it 3 separate times within the past few days with varying results and techniques:

*Experiment #1 (Castor Oil)*:
· Clarified with Ion Clarifying Shampoo
· Washed with Keracare Hydrating Shampoo; squeezed out excess water
· Saturated hair with castor oil and wore plastic cap under dryer for 15 minutes
· Rinsed with very hot water to get it all out
· Applied Sunsilk Straighten Up Conditioner (sat in plastic cap under dryer for 15 minutes)
· Rinsed with very warm water
· Rinsed with COLD water for 1 minute to close cuticle

*Results*_:_ Ummm ... nooooooooooo! Just no, no, no, no, no!! Copious amounts of castor oil + fine hair = bad, bad, greasy ball of poo!! I guess I shouldn't be shocked out this, seeing as how castor oil is so thick and all. But I use castor oil to seal my ends every day without a problem. Perhaps I used too much? Maybe I will try it again using less.

*Experiment #2 (Extra Virgin Olive Oil):*

· Rinsed my hair with very warm water; squeezed out excess water
· Saturated hair with olive oil and wore plastic cap under dryer for 15 minutes
· Rinsed with very hot water
· Applied Sunsilk Straighten Up Conditioner (sat in plastic cap under dryer for 15 minutes)
· Rinsed with very warm water
· Rinsed with COLD water for 1 minute to close cuticle

_*Results:*_ Much better. Still a little greasy, but not nearly the fright fest of the castor oil debacle.

*Experiment #3 (Ginseng Miracle Wonder 8 Oil):*

· Heated up Ginseng Miracle Wonder 8 Oil in a cup in the microwave for 20 seconds
· Saturated my dry hair with the warm oil (like the old fashioned hot oil treatments) and wore plastic cap around the house for an hour (did not sit under the dryer this time)
· Rinsed with very hot water
· Applied Aveda DR Conditioner
· Deep conditioned in plastic cap under dryer for 25 minutes
· Rinsed with very warm water
· Rinsed with COLD water for 1 minute to close cuticle

_*Results:*_ EUREKA!!! FABULOSITY EXTREME!! My hair came out super moisturized and luscious. I don’t know whether or not the Aveda DR made the difference or the oil itself or the process of heating it up in the microwave and putting it on my dry hair … but my hair feels amazing today!!! This combo is a winner!!

I’m anxious to continue the experiment using different oils and conditioners. There are so many variables to interchange, a person could go crazy experimenting.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 17, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?!  I will try this later on!


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

TaraDyan said:


> OK ... after reading all of the glowing reviews about oil rinsing, I couldn’t wait to try this. I didn't want to automatically run out and buy some of the oils that some of the other ladies mentioned (coconut, jojoba, etc.) until I used some of oils that I already had around the house. So, I tried it 3 separate times within the past few days with varying results and techniques:
> 
> *Experiment #1 (Castor Oil)*:
> · Clarified with Ion Clarifying Shampoo
> ...



 Glad you found your magic combo.   It's definitely worth the time and effort.


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Sareca I'm pre-pooing right now with Cholesterol and I decided I will give it a try
I will use my HB Carrott Oil for this,let's see how it goes at 15 weeks post with my *relaxed* hair matting I can use every help I get.
I'll report back later today


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 17, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> the name of the holistic beauty book is called "Earthly Bodies and Heavenly Hair" by Dina Falconi.
> 
> She doesn't quite call these oil rinses, instead she calls them hair/scalp emollients, but I was happy to see that she talks about how the various oils help to detangle the hair.
> 
> ...



You are such a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for taking the time to type all of that info for us.   

Here's a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

ella said:


> Hi Sareca I'm pre-pooing right now with Cholesterol and I decided I will give it a try
> I will use my HB Carrott Oil for this,let's see how it goes at 15 weeks post with my *relaxed* hair matting I can use every help I get.
> I'll report back later today



Good luck!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sareca,

I've been loving these oil rinses so much!  I'm about to go and do my 4th one, now. You start the best threads and share an abundance of outstanding info. *















 THANK YOU, VERY MUCH!!!​


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 17, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> I pour that shampoo I am not using on the bathtub floor, rub it around with my feet and rinse it before I get out.



I do the exact same thing and pray that I don't break my butt.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 17, 2007)

4mia said:


> *my hair feels much better i did a light shampoo with* *Kesh Nikhar Hair Soap, then did a light condition. So my lesson of the day when using alma oil especially go light lol*
> *my next ? is how is everyone applying the oil, spray bottle (wich i did and was too heavy) app bottle or some in hand.*
> *tia*



Depending on the size if the bottle, I pour some over my hair, a little at a time, or pour it in my hands and apply it to my hair.


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> *Sareca,
> 
> I've been loving these oil rinses so much!  I'm about to go and do my 4th one, now. You start the best threads and share an abundance of outstanding info. *
> 
> ...



Awww thanks :blush3: I just wish it worked for everybody.


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 17, 2007)

sareca said:


> Good luck!


 
So I tried the oil-rinse and while I had my condy in I tried to detangle/
My hair tangled like crazy...it was sticking together...like it was glued?!?!
I didn't like it all.

Now before I dismiss oil-rinsing I have to say it might have been the fact that I used a protein treatment before hand(they always make my hair hard to handle) or the fact that I mixed regular canola Oil with my carrott oil so I will def. give this another try.

Also my hair is in a bun right now I'll see how it feels after it's completly try


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

ella said:


> So I tried the oil-rinse and while I had my condy in I tried to detangle/
> My hair tangled like crazy...it was sticking together...like it was glued?!?!
> I didn't like it all.
> 
> ...




Glued!  Nastiness.  See what it's like dry and if it's still  try a light poo afterwards.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 17, 2007)

I did another oil rinse yesterday and loved it even more than the 1st! The things that are key I think for me are after pooing I:

apply oil to soaking wet hair (no towel drying)
leave it on only a few moments
rinse out with hot water
It's like the oil seals in all the wonderful moisture from the shower and the hot rinse just marries the oil to my hair.  Yesterday I dabbed a little castor oil on my ends and used Aceite 3 on the length of my hair for my rinse. This is revolutionizing my regimen. I used to seal my ends with grease while wet after washing. But using the oil rinse technique it's like not only my ends but my hair is already sealed. Pure heaven. 

This made my hair so maneagable not the least bit greasy. I even rollerset yesterday after doing this and my hair lay so much better on the rollers. I was left with silky magical hair,.  

Oil rinses are so good, it HURTS!! :whipgirl:They ROCK. 

Did I mention how much I love oil rinses?


----------



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

Priestess said:


> I did another oil rinse yesterday and loved it even more than the 1st! The things that are key I think for me are after pooing I:
> apply oil to soaking wet hair (no towel drying)
> leave it on only a few moments
> rinse out with hot water
> ...




So let me get this straight... are you saying you _like_ oil rinses. 

If you like oil rinses you should try deep conditioning dry hair *with heat. *I just posted this one... *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=154073
*It's my latest super amazing hair miracle.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 17, 2007)

sareca said:


> So let me get this straight... are you saying you _like_ oil rinses.
> 
> If you like oil rinses you should try deep conditioning dry hair *with heat. *I just posted this one... *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=154073*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=154073


 
Yes ma'am!   

That's looks yummy, I'm going to revisit that whole deep conditioning on dry hair thing.  I was actually having this little hair conversation in my mind and this is just another sign to go ahead and do it!


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 17, 2007)

sareca said:


> Glued!  Nastiness. See what it's like dry and if it's still  try a light poo afterwards.


Well b/c my hair seemed longer then usually(even DH told me) I flatironed my nape area only and my hair went effortlessy straight and is incredibly shiny.
Usually my nape area is the roughest and I have to go over it multiple times but this time once was enough for BONESTRAIGHT results.
I'm blaming the oil-rinse
I flatironed my hair two weeks ago(12-13 weeks post then) and my hair was smack in between APL and SL and a good 2 inches away since I can't get my hair and NG straight-straight.
Now it looks like I'm very close to APL... even I'm surprised by that,somehow the oil-rinse made my flatironed hair suuuuper straight
You can see pics of the before in my fotki,the oil-rinse flatiron out is in my siggy


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 18, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> You are such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure Mestiza!

Okay ladies, I just went and bought some jojoba oil and rosemary oil for my wash in a couple days before i take out my braids.  i think i'm going to sleep with the jojoba oil, add my plastic cap, then in the morning wash hair, and then add more jojoba oil.  do you think that's too much oil?


----------



## Much2much41 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to try this.  I have been having a hard time w/tangles lately.  This might be just what I need.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> Awww thanks :blush3: I just wish it worked for everybody.


You're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I wish that it worked for everyone, too, but what works for some may not work for others.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> My pleasure Mestiza!
> 
> Okay ladies, I just went and bought some jojoba oil and rosemary oil for my wash in a couple days before i take out my braids.  i think i'm going to sleep with the jojoba oil, add my plastic cap, then in the morning wash hair, and then add more jojoba oil.  do you think that's too much oil?



Since you're washing your hair and then applying more Jojoba Oil, I think that it should be fine.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2007)

*Oil Rinse #4*

I did this one differently. This is what I did:

1.)Rinsed hair w/ hot water

2.)Put EVOO on my hair

3.)Put conditioner on top of that and put my plastic cap on while I took a shower

4.)Rinsed and combed my hair under running water

* Result:* I don't like this method as much as rinsing the oil and then applying conditioner. I didn't lose many shed hairs, but I lose less doing it the other way. My hair is still very soft and shiny.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 18, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> I pour that shampoo I am not using on the bathtub floor, rub it around with my feet and rinse it before I get out.


Great idea!! I am thinking of starting a thread about what to do with all my shampoo's that contain *sodium lauryl* sulfates in them... they are the :gotroasted: for my hair!!


----------



## 4mia (Sep 19, 2007)

i found that doing the oil rinse after i condition works better for me. Or either putting the oil on top of the conditioner.


----------



## Longhealthyhair (Sep 19, 2007)

I did an Oil Rinse with EVOO last night and it came out fabulous!  Before the oil rinse my hair was somewhat tangled.  Once I rinsed out the oil rinse my hair felt so detangled.  It felt as if I had put the best conditioner in and sat under the dryer.  When I took out my rollers this morning my hair had slip and felt moisturized.  I didn't even have to put oil in it--that's how moisturized it was.  Then did a saran wrap treatment (wrap hair and sit under the dryer for 15 mins).  Now my hair has a beautiful sheen and great movement!  This oil rinse thing is a KEEPER!  


Here's what I used:

1) Prepooed with garnier fructis + heat 20 mins under hooded dryer
2) Shampooed with nexxus therappe  
3) Coated hair with EVOO + put on my hair turbin while I shaved
4) Rinsed with warm/hot water
5) Applied deep conditioner (Humectin) + heat 20 mins under hooded dryer 6) Rinsed with cold water 
7) Applied leave-in (sebastian thick-in) + roller set
8) Saran wrap treatment


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Haven't oil rinsed for 2 days (just sprayed w/ eqyss at night and in the morning).  Hair still feels soft and supple.


----------



## sensiblesista (Sep 22, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 22, 2007)

i am sitting as i type this getting my hair cornrowed.  i did the oil rinse today after i did the conditoning under the dryer on dry hair.  my hair is very soft and is easy to detangle.  i will definitely be adding this oil rinse to my regular routine!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 24, 2007)

I did a friends' hair on Friday. She is 6-8 weeks post w/ alot of newgrowth. Her hair is fine but she has ALOT of hair. I DC'd on dry hair, shampoo'd, did an oil rinse w/ Aphogee EFA and then use a rinse out conditioner. Blowdried, flat ironed, etc.

It turned out okay but the oil just really weighed her hair down. Since her hair is so fine, it cant take alot of oil/product or it will be heavy and lifeless. Normally it swings whenever she tilts her head... it still had some swing to it but it was just too heavy.

Did I do something wrong, or maybe oil rinses arent right for those with fine hair?

TIA...


----------



## sareca (Sep 24, 2007)

kels823 said:


> I did a friends' hair on Friday. She is 6-8 weeks post w/ alot of newgrowth. Her hair is fine but she has ALOT of hair. I DC'd on dry hair, shampoo'd, did an oil rinse w/ Aphogee EFA and then use a rinse out conditioner. Blowdried, flat ironed, etc.
> 
> It turned out okay but the oil just really weighed her hair down. Since her hair is so fine, it cant take alot of oil/product or it will be heavy and lifeless. Normally it swings whenever she tilts her head... it still had some swing to it but it was just too heavy.
> 
> ...



EFA (which I love!) might be too heavy for fine hair.  Half jojoba and half EFA would probably work better.  Jojoba alone worked great, but my hair drank it up in about 10 hours.  EFA makes my hair moist for days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> EFA (which I love!) might be too heavy for fine hair. Half jojoba and half EFA would probably work better. Jojoba alone worked great, but my hair drank it up in about 10 hours. EFA makes my hair moist for days.


I've never used it but it sounds like that Meadowfoam oil would be the trick for fine hair.  But that stuff costs a good grip!   I need to get a meadowfoam tree and get-ta stompin' on those seeds!!! LOL


----------



## sareca (Sep 24, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I've never used it but it sounds like that Meadowfoam oil would be the trick for fine hair.  But that stuff costs a good grip!  *I need to get a meadowfoam tree and get-ta stompin' on those seeds!!!* LOL



Ok?!  

I forgot about meadowfoam... that's always a winner. I use mine like it think it's platinum.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 25, 2007)

*Long post: 

I tried this method tonight and I have to say the jury is still out on this one.  This could be due to a number of reasons though.  For the majority of the spring and summer seasons, I used Dominican shampoos, conditioners, and leave-in conditioners.  Now that it is the fall season, I am transitioning back to Jason"s Natural Sea Kelp line and Kenra's Moisturizing line.  Tonight, I used Jason's Natural Sea Kelp shampoo and conditioner for the first time in MONTHS.  The shampoo had my hair feeling stripped and not all moisturized.   I've used the line in the past with mostly good results.  I'm not sure what was going on.  Beforehand, I had already massaged some of the polysobate 80 into my scalp but that shouldn't have really made a difference.  Now the oils I used were jojoba and coconut.  I initially wanted to use only one oil (jojoba) but it didn't seem sufficient...I didn't measure.  I added the coconut.  Afterwards, I covered my hair with a plastic cap and left it on for at least 10 minutes (just realized that I wasn't really supposed to do the plastic cap thing ).  Rinsed with hot water and detangled with fingers. I normally don't detangle in the shower but that shampoo seemed to have my hair jacked up a little.  Finger detangling even after the oil method wasn't an easy feat.   I then applied the conditioner and normally I coat my hair with conditioner but this Jason's conditioner seemed so thin after using my rich Dominican conditioners.  I *tried* my best to really coat the hair and combed it through with my shower comb...I could still feel a little of oil in it...anyway to get on with the story...my hair didn't feel as good as it normally does...I had more knots than usual and I had to cut them out.   I'm going to try this again next week (*PRAYS* that my beloved Kenra won't let me down) and see what the results are at that time. I plan to use more oil (I'm not really going to make a special purchase for *meadowfoam seed oil* for my fine hair).  

In short, I think it had more to do with the products I used than the oil procedure.  I won't use a cap next time either.  If Kenra lets me down, I might be using Dominican products exclusively not just on a seasonal basis...if that happens then there would be no point in the oil procedure since those products contain sufficient amounts of oil and keeps my hair moisturized and tangle free. *


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 25, 2007)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Long post:
> 
> I tried this method tonight and I have to say the jury is still out on this one.  This could be due to a number of reasons though.  For the majority of the spring and summer seasons, I used Dominican shampoos, conditioners, and leave-in conditioners.  Now that it is the fall season, I am transitioning back to Jason"s Natural Sea Kelp line and Kenra's Moisturizing line.  Tonight, I used Jason's Natural Sea Kelp shampoo and conditioner for the first time in MONTHS.  The shampoo had my hair feeling stripped and not all moisturized.   I've used the line in the past with mostly good results.  I'm not sure what was going on.  Beforehand, I had already massaged some of the polysobate 80 into my scalp but that shouldn't have really made a difference.  Now the oils I used were jojoba and coconut.  I initially wanted to use only one oil (jojoba) but it didn't seem sufficient...I didn't measure.  I added the coconut.  Afterwards, I covered my hair with a plastic cap and left it on for at least 10 minutes (just realized that I wasn't really supposed to do the plastic cap thing ).  Rinsed with hot water and detangled with fingers. I normally don't detangle in the shower but that shampoo seemed to have my hair jacked up a little.  Finger detangling even after the oil method wasn't an easy feat.   I then applied the conditioner and normally I coat my hair with conditioner but this Jason's conditioner seemed so thin after using my rich Dominican conditioners.  I *tried* my best to really coat the hair and combed it through with my shower comb...I could still feel a little of oil in it...anyway to get on with the story...my hair didn't feel as good as it normally does...I had more knots than usual and I had to cut them out.   I'm going to try this again next week (*PRAYS* that my beloved Kenra won't let me down) and see what the results are at that time. I plan to use more oil (I'm not really going to make a special purchase for *meadowfoam seed oil* for my fine hair).
> 
> In short, I think it had more to do with the products I used than the oil procedure.  I won't use a cap next time either.  If Kenra lets me down, I might be using Dominican products exclusively not just on a seasonal basis...if that happens then there would be no point in the oil procedure since those products contain sufficient amounts of oil and keeps my hair moisturized and tangle free. *



So sorry to hear about this!! Bringin the scissors to your head ain't good times. But maybe that oil combo wasnt for you, I think that there is a right oil out there for anyone interested in oil rinsing, although I must admit that I am being totally biased because it worked so well for me. But like you said, if it dont work out, stick to what works best for your mane. 
God bless.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 25, 2007)

Kristal said:


> *So sorry to hear about this!! Bringin the scissors to your head ain't good times.* But maybe that oil combo wasnt for you, I think that there is a right oil out there for anyone interested in oil rinsing, although I must admit that I am being totally biased because it worked so well for me. But like you said, if it dont work out, stick to what works best for your mane.
> God bless.




*Aw thanks for your sympathy!  I really do think it was the way the shampoo made my hair felt...just the feeling of it being stripped from moisture.  I thought that the oil would make it a little better and it did...just not great/good.  The conditioner didn't do much at all either.   I'm just going to see what's up with Kenra (it's been a staple for so long but I also love Dominican products too so if it doesn't work  I'll go back to using those).  Kenra's shampoo/conditioner were so good for my hair, I might not need the oil after all-I'll see if it's still living up to it's name.  The oils I used may have also played a part but right now I won't purchase any of the other oils listed just to see if it will work.  *


----------



## Mortons (Sep 25, 2007)

Umm how much oil are you supposed to use? Cause I did an oil rinse after I shampooed my hair last weekend and my hair was an oily mess. I ponytail rollerset and when I woke up and took the rollers out there was oil all on the rollers and my hair was sooooooo oily. I took my but to the stylist that second, I was too through with dealing with it...


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 25, 2007)

WILL be trying this tomorrow night!


----------



## princesslocks (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to try this out.


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

Glamourous said:


> Umm how much oil are you supposed to use? Cause I did an oil rinse after I shampooed my hair last weekend and my hair was an oily mess. I ponytail rollerset and when I woke up and took the rollers out there was oil all on the rollers and my hair was sooooooo oily. I took my but to the stylist that second, I was too through with dealing with it...



I use a lot, but it depends on the oil.  Jojoba and red palm absorb pretty quickly.


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Long post:
> 
> I tried this method tonight and I have to say the jury is still out on this one.  This could be due to a number of reasons though.  For the majority of the spring and summer seasons, I used Dominican shampoos, conditioners, and leave-in conditioners.  Now that it is the fall season, I am transitioning back to Jason"s Natural Sea Kelp line and Kenra's Moisturizing line.  Tonight, I used Jason's Natural Sea Kelp shampoo and conditioner for the first time in MONTHS.  The shampoo had my hair feeling stripped and not all moisturized.   I've used the line in the past with mostly good results.  I'm not sure what was going on.  Beforehand, I had already massaged some of the polysobate 80 into my scalp but that shouldn't have really made a difference.  Now the oils I used were jojoba and coconut.  I initially wanted to use only one oil (jojoba) but it didn't seem sufficient...I didn't measure.  I added the coconut.  Afterwards, I covered my hair with a plastic cap and left it on for at least 10 minutes (just realized that I wasn't really supposed to do the plastic cap thing ).  Rinsed with hot water and detangled with fingers. I normally don't detangle in the shower but that shampoo seemed to have my hair jacked up a little.  Finger detangling even after the oil method wasn't an easy feat.   I then applied the conditioner and normally I coat my hair with conditioner but this Jason's conditioner seemed so thin after using my rich Dominican conditioners.  I *tried* my best to really coat the hair and combed it through with my shower comb...I could still feel a little of oil in it...anyway to get on with the story...my hair didn't feel as good as it normally does...I had more knots than usual and I had to cut them out.   I'm going to try this again next week (*PRAYS* that my beloved Kenra won't let me down) and see what the results are at that time. I plan to use more oil (I'm not really going to make a special purchase for *meadowfoam seed oil* for my fine hair).
> 
> In short, I think it had more to do with the products I used than the oil procedure.  I won't use a cap next time either.  If Kenra lets me down, I might be using Dominican products exclusively not just on a seasonal basis...if that happens then there would be no point in the oil procedure since those products contain sufficient amounts of oil and keeps my hair moisturized and tangle free. *



 Ahhh, don't do it again especially if it made your hair knot. Sounds like you just don't need it.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 25, 2007)

sareca said:


> Ahhh, don't do it again especially if it made your hair knot. Sounds like you just don't need it.



*I *might* give it one more try with better products...generally I don't have tangling issues unless I'm using a bad shampoo (Kenra Clarifying and now Jason Natural Sea Kelp).  I have to admit I'm not impressed with using the jojoba and coconut oils.  If I decide to buy meadowfoam seed oil in the distant future, I might just try it again at that time. I decided today that I might just continue using Dominican products...*


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I *might* give it one more try with better products...generally I don't have tangling issues unless I'm using a bad shampoo (Kenra Clarifying and now Jason Natural Sea Kelp).  I have to admit I'm not impressed with using the jojoba and coconut oils.  If I decide to buy meadowfoam seed oil in the distant future, I might just try it again at that time. I decided today that I might just continue using Dominican products...*



I've been on a dom products kick lately too.  I've had my best results from aphogee EFA concentrated oil, red palm butter, and a jojoba/red palm/meadowfoam mix.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 30, 2007)

bumping for Zora


----------



## Ms.Joi (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm, glad I read this. I will be trying it this weekend when I shampoo again. 

I have one question. Should I oil rinse before using UBH deep conditoner?


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ms.Joi said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, glad I read this. I will be trying it this weekend when I shampoo again.
> 
> I have one question. Should I oil rinse before using UBH deep conditoner?


Yeah, you could. But you can also do it after. I would prefer to do it before, though.


----------



## ccd (Sep 30, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGooodNESS this is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok, I love it!!!!!! I just did a prepoo with LUST and Macadamia Nut oil for about 30 minutes....as I was waiting I came across this thread.....so ....uuuuu YEAH I was in there and gonna try it....

This seems similar to a hot oil treatment but not really!! as I thought about it I didnt have to leave it in that long to see results....I did start out with detangling my hair befioe the prepoo cause I didn't want to see all that hair in the shower but I didn't have that much on the comb before OR after detangling in the shower!!!!!

My hair usually takes 15 slow minutes on each side to detangle in the water and MY GOODNESSS the comb REALLY SLipped out through my hair.....ALLL OVER, there was not a snag in my head

WOW!!! THANKS for Bumping this and THANKS SARECA for startin it .....FOR ME this REALLY works and I did my rollerset IN NO TIME- 20-25mins- I'm usually working a 45 min shift in the bathroom!!!!!! Every ounce of hair stayed on my scalp.....very little hair in the comb during rollerset....ok LET me Shut up now but if you hair response to a prepoo I think it would LOVE THIS method!! I'm drunk 


This might make me do my hair more often!!! 

Oh BTW Where are you guys buying meadowfoam oil....I can't find that anywear?


----------



## Ms.Joi (Sep 30, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Yeah, you could. But you can also do it after. I would prefer to do it before, though.


 
Thank you. I will be doing it before I deep condition and I will update on Saturday. I can't wait


----------



## meaganita (Sep 30, 2007)

I finally tried oil rinsing and while it's not conclusive, I think it help make my hair softer and easier to detangle.  I say it's not conclusive because I also tried a new conditioner with it.  But I did notice my hair was pretty easy to detangle prior to applying my deep conditioner.


----------



## sareca (Sep 30, 2007)

ccd said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGooodNESS this is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, I love it!!!!!! I just did a prepoo with LUST and Macadamia Nut oil for about 30 minutes....as I was waiting I came across this thread.....so ....uuuuu YEAH I was in there and gonna try it....
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS!  *I know just how you feel.


----------



## sareca (Sep 30, 2007)

meaganita said:


> I finally tried oil rinsing and while it's not conclusive, I think it help make my hair softer and easier to detangle.  I say it's not conclusive because I also tried a new conditioner with it.  But I did notice my hair was pretty easy to detangle prior to applying my deep conditioner.



Been there too.  I tried 3 new products this month. Two followed with an oil rinse and they were awesome.  The one I did without an oil rinse left my hair a little dry.  Oil rinses make any old thing work well for me so it's hard to review new products.  I'm too lazy to try them all without doing an oil rinse.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I did an oil rinse and I LOVED it!!!

I rollerset my hair last night and my hair came out very moisturized and super shiny today. Here's what I did:
1.  Pre-poo's w/ Nexxus Humectin and Aubrey's GPB
2. shampoo'ed w/ Kenra
3. oil rinsed w/ Jamola (spelled wrong) oil from Family Dollar (olive,almond,castor) and its cheap, located by the soap in the Hispanic section
4. DC w/ Silicon Mix
5. Leave In- Sallys Ion, Lacio Lacio, Fantasia IC Serum
6. rollerset- diluted setting lotion w/ water and jojoba oil

It came out great. Excuse the new growth!

Pics in Various Styles in my album.


----------



## Meli (Oct 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!  Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> ...


 
Okay Sareca I have two more questions...Oil rinses are good...but I'm changing my regimen and need your help.  I want to do an Apoghee Protein Treatment-the heavy protein treatment.  
1) When do I apply my oil...so if I shampoo, then do the protein treatment, then do I apply the oil rinse?  

2) In addition would I be wrong to shampoo, DC and then do the oil rinse...

3) I never understood why the oil rinse is done before the DC...wouldn't that block the effects of the DC?  Please let me know...

Thanks again for your help......


----------



## Leshia (Oct 3, 2007)

I've rinsed my hair, applied either olive oil or baby oil, put on a coin-sized amount of Aveda DR or Nexus Humectress as a leave-in and moisturized curls pop.  I am a definite believer.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 3, 2007)

I tried this today and I'm not sure if I have anything to brag about.  I used amla oil.  I'm gonna keep trying this and see if i notice any differences though I rarely have tangles.


----------



## january noir (Oct 3, 2007)

Did my oil rinse Saturday with my henndigo treatment.


DC with Humectress with baggy and with heat cap (30 minutes) with heating cap (place towel over baggyed hair under heat cap)
Rinsed & airdried to damp
Applied henna/indigo mix - kept on for 2 hours
Rinsed with Dove Moisturizing Conditioner
Applied EVOO and squeezed through root to tip
Rinsed in warm to hot water
DC on damp hair again with ORS Replenishing Pak (30 minutes with heating cap (place towel over baggyed hair under heat cap)
Rinse again and applied leave-in and a seal with a little JBCO
Rollerset
NICE


----------



## sareca (Oct 3, 2007)

Meli said:


> Okay Sareca I have two more questions...Oil rinses are good...but I'm changing my regimen and need your help.  I want to do an Apoghee Protein Treatment-the heavy protein treatment.
> 1) When do I apply my oil...so if I shampoo, then do the protein treatment, then do I apply the oil rinse?
> 
> 2) In addition would I be wrong to shampoo, DC and then do the oil rinse...
> ...



I usually DC dry hair then poo then oil rinse. But even if you do it afterwards it doesn't block it. It kinda defies logic, but somehow it enhances the conditioning.  DC'g dry hair works great with oil rinses because it cuts down the number of trips your head has to make under the facet.  I'm gotten so lazy with my hair. Now that I know what works I spend my time trying to streamline the process.


----------



## cici22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Sareca.  I'm going to try this Saturday with olive oil.


----------



## lowridin76 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! I'm going to give this a try the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been doing this with Olive Oil and i'm not sure i can see/feel a difference with the tangles.
To be honest i don't think my hair likes Oilve Oil - like it has a drying effect.

I'll try again with Coconut Oil.

I haven't read through all the posts but two questions..............

1. How much oil do i have to apply?  Is it a coating or do i have to saturate my hair?

2. How long do i leave it in for?  I have just been leaving it for a minute.  Perhaps i ought to be getting out of the shower and leaving it to soak in for a while.


----------



## dlewis (Oct 4, 2007)

I tired the oil rinse this morning.  I'll let you know what I think in a couple of days.


----------



## sareca (Oct 4, 2007)

Bublin said:


> I have been doing this with Olive Oil and i'm not sure i can see/feel a difference with the tangles.
> To be honest i don't think my hair likes Oilve Oil - like it has a drying effect.
> 
> I'll try again with Coconut Oil.
> ...



Lately I've been dividing my hair down the middle and using a palm full for each side.  It's probably 1/4 cup total.



Bublin said:


> 2. How long do i leave it in for?  I have just been leaving it for a minute.  Perhaps i ought to be getting out of the shower and leaving it to soak in for a while.



Usually I oil rinse in the shower so it only stays for 30-60 seconds.  Try using another oil. Do you have anything besides coconut.  It can be a little drying sometimes too.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 4, 2007)

Sareca girl I was going to start a post thanking you.  Last night I finally decided to wash my hair after taking out my braids about 3 days ago.  I got some castor oil and slather it on my hair. Then I put some conditioner on top of it, put my hair in 4 sections, and then put a plastic cap on and headed to the shower.  I let the water run down each section first to get the oil/conditioner out, then I shampooed and conditoned.  It took me less than 30 minutes to section, detangle, comb, grease, and rebraid my hair.  I don't know if it was the oil or the conditioner but either way it was this post that made me decide to do so.  I think I am going to stay natural after all.  

P.S.- I am brastrap again after my BC back in October 2005.  I will take and post pics for my nappiversary in November.  Q


----------



## sareca (Oct 4, 2007)

queeny20 said:


> Sareca girl I was going to start a post thanking you.  Last night I finally decided to wash my hair after taking out my braids about 3 days ago.  I got some castor oil and slather it on my hair. Then I put some conditioner on top of it, put my hair in 4 sections, and then put a plastic cap on and headed to the shower.  I let the water run down each section first to get the oil/conditioner out, then I shampooed and conditoned.  It took me less than 30 minutes to section, detangle, comb, grease, and rebraid my hair.  I don't know if it was the oil or the conditioner but either way it was this post that made me decide to do so.  I think I am going to stay natural after all.
> 
> P.S.- I am brastrap again after my BC back in October 2005.  I will take and post pics for my nappiversary in November.  Q



:woohoo2:  I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Ms.Joi (Oct 4, 2007)

Sareca,
Thank you so much for posting this. I had to wash lastnight due to having pool water splashed on me. I did an oil rinse and I love it. I had to share this with others. I will be sticking with this. I am going to add to my weekly regimen. 

Once again Thank you. My next step is to DC on dry hair .


----------



## Bublin (Oct 5, 2007)

sareca said:


> Lately I've been dividing my hair down the middle and using a palm full for each side. It's probably 1/4 cup total.
> 
> 
> Usually I oil rinse in the shower so it only stays for 30-60 seconds. Try using another oil. Do you have anything besides coconut. It can be a little drying sometimes too.


 
*Aaaah (lightbulb moment......) I have loads of grapeseed oil that i need to use up.  Is this OK?*


----------



## sareca (Oct 5, 2007)

Bublin said:


> *Aaaah (lightbulb moment......) I have loads of grapeseed oil that i need to use up.  Is this OK?*



 I know it's tempting, but don't use oils you already know your hair doesn't like.  I like grapeseed oil, but it's used as an astringent and natural antibacterial. Is it straight or in a mix?  If it's an oil mix go for it. If it's straight 
try combining grapeseed, olive and coconut.


----------



## sareca (Oct 5, 2007)

Ms.Joi said:


> Sareca,
> Thank you so much for posting this. I had to wash lastnight due to having pool water splashed on me. I did an oil rinse and I love it. I had to share this with others. I will be sticking with this. I am going to add to my weekly regimen.
> 
> Once again Thank you. My next step is to DC on dry hair .



You're welcome.   I'm glad it worked for you.  If you like oil rinses you're gonna love DC on dry hair w/ heat.  That's basically my whole reggie now.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for this tip Sareca. I tried yesterday and this morning. I only wash every two weeks so I decided to try this with a co-wash and it worked really well. My hair is sooooo soft and the curls are really poppin. I haven't texlaxed since April so I really needed some help. 

I wet my hair then I put oil in it and put the shower cap on for a few mintues, next I rinsed the oil and put conditioner in and put a shower cap back on for a few minutes. After I rinsed the conditioner i put a little oil and put it in a banna clip.  The great part is I didn't need hardly any product for pretty silky curls. 

Thanks Girl


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 5, 2007)

Tried this last nite w/ Africas Best Ultimate Oil. Cowashed then added the oil to my hair. Rinsed w/ warm water. Hair still was tangly...... I rinsed it again and that kinda helped a little. My airdried hair is very very very soft and feels so awesome!!  But it's a little too oily.. I used very little oil so I'm not sure if I need to use something else. But my hair is just pinned to the back today anyway so it actually works out great. I'll keep tweaking it.......


----------



## sareca (Oct 5, 2007)

kels823 said:


> Tried this last nite w/ Africas Best Ultimate Oil. Cowashed then added the oil to my hair. Rinsed w/ warm water. Hair still was tangly...... I rinsed it again and that kinda helped a little. My airdried hair is very very very soft and feels so awesome!!  But it's a little too oily.. I used very little oil so I'm not sure if I need to use something else. But my hair is just pinned to the back today anyway so it actually works out great. I'll keep tweaking it.......



Let us know what you figure out. 

@ Chanel ... you're welcome.


----------



## ubavka123 (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness!  I just had to come in here and comment.  I have to admit that I slept on this thread, because I usually run away from anything that smacks of a bandwagon!   But, I am a frequent rollersetter and I am not relaxed bone straight, so I needed a tangle remedy.  Lately, I have been getting those tiny knots from shed hair that does not make it out in the final rinse.  When I detangle, the shed hairs get all wrapped around my hair and make little knots in some areas.  It is very frustrating.  I get this even though I comb out my hair before I wash.

I just rollerset after doing the oil rinse with EVOO and even though I am still under the dryer, I will say this: I had the best combout that I have had on a rollerset in a while.  I hardly lost any hairs to tangles or breakage.  I am pleased so far.  Also, it was a very fast set, because the comb was gliding through my hair.  I am very happy so far.

Now, in about 1.5 hours, I will come back and report if my hair was a greasy mess after.  I am so hoping that it will not be, because this was a really nice experience.   Oh, and I am 8 weeks post, so this is even better news!  

Thanks Sareca.  If the end result is good, I'll really be thanking you even more!


----------



## ubavka123 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I finished the set.  My hair is oily, but I won't fault the method as much as my heavy-handed enthusiasm.  I can see myself doing this when my hair needs extra moisture (like it did now), but not something that I would do every wash.  I will reduce the amount of oil next wash and see how that works.  Either way, I like having this tool in my haircare arsenal!  But if I want a bouncing, flowing set that's not weighed down, I cannot employ this method.  Off to protective style...

ETA:  I noticed as the day went on, that my hair absorbed a lot of the excess oil, and the greasiness was abated.  I still cannot wear my hair down like this because it is weighed down, but the greasy feel has been replaced by mostly softness.  I like it!


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

ubavka123 said:


> Ok, I finished the set.  My hair is oily, but I won't fault the method as much as my heavy-handed enthusiasm.  I can see myself doing this when my hair needs extra moisture (like it did now), but not something that I would do every wash.  I will reduce the amount of oil next wash and see how that works.  Either way, I like having this tool in my haircare arsenal!  But if I want a bouncing, flowing set that's not weighed down, I cannot employ this method.  Off to protective style...
> 
> ETA:  I noticed as the day went on, that my hair absorbed a lot of the excess oil, and the greasiness was abated.  I still cannot wear my hair down like this because it is weighed down, but the greasy feel has been replaced by mostly softness.  I like it!



I'm heavy handed too.  I also noticed my hair drinks the extra oil, but it's definitely looking like naturals and relaxed folks that wear Wash n Go styles benefit the most.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 6, 2007)

_*Okay...*_

_*I'm finally going to try and give this a try.  I'm up here printing out Sareca's instructions and figuring out where to implement the cassia treatment, but other than that, it should be cool.*_

_*Looking forward to the results*_


----------



## sareca (Oct 6, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay...*_
> 
> _*I'm finally going to try and give this a try.  I'm up here printing out Sareca's instructions and figuring out where to implement the cassia treatment, but other than that, it should be cool.*_
> 
> _*Looking forward to the results*_



On henna days I DC dry hair, rinse, henna, rinse, poo, apply oil, rinse, apply conditioner, rinse.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 6, 2007)

sareca said:


> On henna days, I DC dry hair, rinse, henna, rinse, poo, apply oil, rinse, apply conditioner, rinse.


 

_*Thanks Chica!!!*_

_*Got it!*_


----------



## Ms.Joi (Oct 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> You're welcome.  I'm glad it worked for you. If you like oil rinses you're gonna love DC on dry hair w/ heat.  That's basically my whole reggie now.


 
Now I have to say thanks again. I love the DC on dry hair and the oil rinses. Both of them are keepers for me. I love it!


----------



## malachi74 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm mad....I've been searcching for this thread but for some reason it couldn't pop up. Anyway, here I am, with DC in my hair and a cap on my head. Do you thinkit would be a bad decision to try this for the first time, but out of order? Can I try the oil rinse now, AFTER I rinse out the DC? I really want to try it today but I don't want any problems. :scratchch


----------



## sareca (Oct 7, 2007)

malachi74 said:


> I'm mad....I've been searcching for this thread but for some reason it couldn't pop up. Anyway, here I am, with DC in my hair and a cap on my head. Do you thinkit would be a bad decision to try this for the first time, but out of order? Can I try the oil rinse now, AFTER I rinse out the DC? I really want to try it today but I don't want any problems. :scratchch




I do it all the time.


----------



## chellero (Oct 7, 2007)

This is still working really well for me.  I noticed that after oil rinsing every time I wet my hair that on comb thru/detangle day I am not losing much hair at all.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 7, 2007)

_*I swear on my cat....that I'm sitting here right now with oil dripping down my neck thinking...."Ya know....Sareca never said how long the oil really needed to be on..."  -- but I'm thinking when it starts to drip from under the plastic cap...that might be the time to rinse out...._*


----------



## Ms.Joi (Oct 7, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I swear on my cat....that I'm sitting here right now with oil dripping down my neck thinking...."Ya know....Sareca never said how long the oil really needed to be on..." -- but I'm thinking when it starts to drip from under the plastic cap...that might be the time to rinse out...._*


 
You don't have to keep it on long at all. A few minutes is just fine.


----------



## sareca (Oct 7, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I swear on my cat....that I'm sitting here right now* with oil dripping down my neck thinking..*.."Ya know....Sareca never said how long the oil really needed to be on..."  -- but I'm thinking when it starts to drip from under the plastic cap...that might be the time to rinse out...._*



 I'm always in a hurry and mine rarely stays on for more than 30-60 seconds.  Longer works better when I can find the time.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 7, 2007)

_*Mo says thank you to Joi and Sareca....*_

_*many, many, many, many, many.....many....minutes....after rinsing out the oil and conditioning_*  _*now I know...*_

_Adding: Forgot to say -- ME LIKEY!  WILL BE IMPLEMENTING INTO THE REGIME..._

_*that is all*_


----------



## BrownBetty (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried it, my hair didn't like it.  I was so looking forward to it too. Dang!


----------



## sareca (Oct 7, 2007)

MissVee said:


> I tried it, my hair didn't like it.  I was so looking forward to it too. Dang!



Awww, man.  erplexed


----------



## sareca (Oct 8, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _Mo says thank you to Joi and Sareca...._
> 
> _*many, many, many, many, many.....many....minutes....after rinsing out the oil and conditioning_*  _*now I know...*_
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 8, 2007)

ubavka123 said:


> Ok, I finished the set. My hair is oily, but I won't fault the method as much as my heavy-handed enthusiasm. I can see myself doing this when my hair needs extra moisture (like it did now), but not something that I would do every wash. I will reduce the amount of oil next wash and see how that works. Either way, I like having this tool in my haircare arsenal! But if I want a bouncing, flowing set that's not weighed down, I cannot employ this method. Off to protective style...
> 
> ETA: I noticed as the day went on, that my hair absorbed a lot of the excess oil, and the greasiness was abated. I still cannot wear my hair down like this because it is weighed down, but the greasy feel has been replaced by mostly softness. I like it!


What type of oil did you use?


----------



## shellatl (Oct 8, 2007)

ubavka123 said:


> Ok, I finished the set. My hair is oily, but I won't fault the method as much as my heavy-handed enthusiasm. I can see myself doing this when my hair needs extra moisture (like it did now), but not something that I would do every wash. I will reduce the amount of oil next wash and see how that works. Either way, I like having this tool in my haircare arsenal! But if I want a bouncing, flowing set that's not weighed down, I cannot employ this method. Off to protective style...
> 
> ETA: I noticed as the day went on, that my hair absorbed a lot of the excess oil, and the greasiness was abated. I still cannot wear my hair down like this because it is weighed down, but the greasy feel has been replaced by mostly softness. I like it!


 
I agree, I did the oil rinse yesterday, and today my hair is an oil slick. ick!!!  I may use a dab of shea butter next time.


----------



## ubavka123 (Oct 8, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> What type of oil did you use?



EVOO.  The oil was absorbed over time.  Now my hair is normal, just not light and bouncy like I like it to be to wear it out.  It is weighed down.   I think Sareca is right that this method gets better luck with the wash and go's and other natural curly styles (especially for relaxed/fine-haired ones like myself).  Now, I will continue to drop oil in my conditioner, I just won't be putting it on without mixing it in something first.  I have done that for a long time and my hair loves it.  So, I will return to that method.


----------



## Diya (Oct 9, 2007)

It took me a while to get around to trying this, but I did it yesterday and I love it! I added a couple drops of castor oil to a palmfull of keraphix and applied it as a prepoo. Then I rinsed, DC'ed with humectress for 30 minutes with heat, rinsed, applied a capful of avocado oil to my hair in the shower, rinsed and styled in an airdried flexirod set (see avatar). 

The shine was amazing!  And as I'm getting ready for bed tonight, I find my hair doesn't even need moisturizer! I think this technique will be a keeper for me.


----------



## Moroni (Oct 9, 2007)

Sareca, I tried the oil rinse today, and I was sooooo disappointed, because I was looking forward to the slip. After reading a few other posts (I'm a newbie), I think my problem is porosity, and I probably need to find the right oil for my 4b superfine relaxed hair.

What I did notice though, was the gloss! Wow. I can hardly wait to get this cuticle problem handled (I read about Porosity Control and ACV, so I'll try one of them on Thursday). I'm doing the boot camp challenge (in the closet since I found out about it too late), so I'll probably wear braid outs or roller sets for the next 6 months. I also noticed that one of the strands that I shed was super strong! MY HAIR! HA! That's never happened before, so maybe I'm not as disappointed as I thought! And I think I read somewhere that it just gets better the more you do it, so, I take the disappointment statement back. I'm truly grateful for the tip, and I'm going to do it faithfully. I'll be sure to report my results.

If you have a suggestion for a great oil and cuticle sealant for 4b hair, please sound off!


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

Moroni said:


> Sareca, I tried the oil rinse today, and I was sooooo disappointed, because I was looking forward to the slip. After reading a few other posts (I'm a newbie), I think my problem is porosity, and I probably need to find the right oil for my 4b superfine relaxed hair.
> 
> What I did notice though, was the gloss! Wow. I can hardly wait to get this cuticle problem handled (I read about Porosity Control and ACV, so I'll try one of them on Thursday). I'm doing the boot camp challenge (in the closet since I found out about it too late), so I'll probably wear braid outs or roller sets for the next 6 months. I also noticed that one of the strands that I shed was super strong! MY HAIR! HA! That's never happened before, so maybe I'm not as disappointed as I thought! And I think I read somewhere that it just gets better the more you do it, so, I take the disappointment statement back. I'm truly grateful for the tip, and I'm going to do it faithfully. I'll be sure to report my results.
> 
> If you have a suggestion for a great oil and cuticle sealant for 4b hair, please sound off!



Did you rinse with cold water? Are you rollersetting or airdrying?  What conditioners/oils did you use?  

Slicksista has a great article on hair porosity and she documented what was basically my experience... protein helps with porosity more than PC or ACV.  I tried ACV rinses and they definitely help, so does cold water rinsing but until my hair had the right protein/moisture balance was still porous.  Also did you test it?  See if it floats in water for 2 minutes...


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2007)

Twisties had an idea I love. if your hair is thick or you're natural or an relaxed hair airdrier, try heavier oils.  If your hair is thinner or you rollerset,  you might want to go with the lighter oils.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=2902947#post2902947
  * thanks Twisties*

So let's list heavy oils vs lights oils.

heavy
castor oil
red palm oil
grapeseed oil
olive oil?

light oils
meadowfoam oil
jojoba oil
alma oil
avocado oil
coconut oil (??)


----------



## MsKipani (Oct 12, 2007)

just want to say i tried it and loved it! i used vatika and aphogee essential oils... it's definitely a part of my regimen now!


----------



## Moroni (Oct 13, 2007)

sareca said:


> Did you rinse with cold water? Are you rollersetting or airdrying? What conditioners/oils did you use?
> 
> Slicksista has a great article on hair porosity and she documented what was basically my experience... protein helps with porosity more than PC or ACV. I tried ACV rinses and they definitely help, so does cold water rinsing but until my hair had the right protein/moisture balance was still porous. Also did you test it? See if it floats in water for 2 minutes...


 
Well, I'm here to report my results from last night: I pre-pooed, rinsed and used Nexxus Aloe poo as a clarifier, *then* used the oil (combination of EVOO and almond). I must say the results were much more agreeaable. Then I DC'd with heat, rinsed in COLD water (brrrrr!) and used Suave Humectant and Infusium 23 as my leave-ins. Much better results, and they will probably be even better the NEXT time (tomorrow), I'm definitely NOT giving up on oil rinses, it just makes sense to do them. 

My hair is too fine for a loose air dry, and it breaks whenever I try rollersets, so I have to either braid it or put it up in a bun....working on what to do with it after I wash it.....Any suggestions for a thread to go to?


----------



## sareca (Oct 13, 2007)

Moroni said:


> Well, I'm here to report my results from last night: I pre-pooed, rinsed and used Nexxus Aloe poo as a clarifier, *then* used the oil (combination of EVOO and almond). I must say the results were much more agreeaable. Then I DC'd with heat, rinsed in COLD water (brrrrr!) and used Suave Humectant and Infusium 23 as my leave-ins. Much better results, and they will probably be even better the NEXT time (tomorrow), I'm definitely NOT giving up on oil rinses, it just makes sense to do them.
> 
> My hair is too fine for a loose air dry, and it breaks whenever I try rollersets, so I have to either braid it or put it up in a bun....working on what to do with it after I wash it.....Any suggestions for a thread to go to?



One more thing might help... try skipping the poo and just cowash.  My hair breaks after I poo.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

i think i'm going to join the club. i'm really nervous because using oils excessively ruins my hair!erplexed
i do love amla oil though and will do it with that. i was mixing oil(amla) with my prepoos and my hair was much easier to detangle. i guess that had something to do with it. i was wondering why my hair was all of a sudden easier to manage when i was natural


----------



## natieya (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, after using this method for a few weeks, I have come to the conclusion that this works for me!!! 
Thank you so much Sareca! :blowkiss:
I don't comb/brush my hair everyday...and this time I hadn't combed my hair in about a week. When I did this method, after adding in the conditioner, it cut down my detangling time significantly! Also, my hair air dried soft successfully for the first time ever! You're so helpful! Thanks so much for spreading the word about this fabulous technique.

Much luv....


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:


> i think i'm going to join the club. i'm really nervous because using oils excessively ruins my hair!erplexed
> i do love amla oil though and will do it with that. i was mixing oil(amla) with my prepoos and my hair was much easier to detangle. i guess that had something to do with it. i* was wondering why my hair was all of a sudden easier to manage when i was natural*



I bet it did.


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2007)

natieya said:


> Well, after using this method for a few weeks, I have come to the conclusion that this works for me!!!
> Thank you so much Sareca! :blowkiss:
> I don't comb/brush my hair everyday...and this time I hadn't combed my hair in about a week. When I did this method, after adding in the conditioner, it cut down my detangling time significantly! Also, my hair air dried soft successfully for the first time ever! You're so helpful! Thanks so much for spreading the word about this fabulous technique.
> 
> Much luv....




*Congrats!
*​


----------



## sareca (Oct 19, 2007)

I added a How to oil rinse to my fokti. 

http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair-to-stay/misc/oil-rinse-and-wash-/  pw sareca

ETA: I'm still working on it.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Sereca!

I am heading right over


----------



## rosie (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay, I'm gonna have to try this.

I try to incorporate more oil into my regimen during the Winter.

I am the test.  if it can detangle my jungle, then it is  a miracle.

I lose enough hair when I detangle to make one of those fake afro puffs you see them selling in the BSS.

I'll let you know when I do it.

Sareca, I am curios about the oil washing in a bucket that you mentioned.  Did you get anymore information on it?


----------



## nappity (Oct 20, 2007)

Rosie did you try this yet??? I wanna know how it works for natural 4 alphabet hair


----------



## sareca (Oct 20, 2007)

rosie said:


> Okay, I'm gonna have to try this.
> 
> I try to incorporate more oil into my regimen during the Winter.
> 
> ...



I'll ask her at our next lunch date.   In the meantime there's a thread here about oil washing. I think it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 20, 2007)

jus did this method for the second time with a mix of coconut and camellia oil. and it is helping with my dryness!  Thanks Sareca


----------



## rosie (Oct 20, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Rosie did you try this yet??? I wanna know how it works for natural 4 alphabet hair


 
Haven't tried it yet.  Tempted to do it today, but I worried that it will add to the tangles that I already have.  I have some palm oil that I want to try.

As you can see, I have every 4alphabet in my head except the a kind.  I think I even see some 4q in there.  Plus, i probably need a good 2 inch trim.  Afraid of that, too.



sareca said:


> I'll ask her at our next lunch date.  In the meantime there's a thread here about oil washing. I think it's pretty much the same thing.


 
Thanks for the heads up.  I think I saw this a while back, but I'll look it up again.


----------



## blac_quarian (Oct 21, 2007)

My Testimony!!!
Ladies who are stretching and supa-stretching, please try this ASAP!  I'm currently 27 weeks post and just finished a wash/oil rinse/DC and my hair is like butta I tell ya!  The tangles just slipped right out with minimal manual detangling after I saturated it with EVOO, and I have approximately 3" of 4a/b new growth.  In addition I had hardly any shedding throughout the whole process.  

Thanks Sereca - I really was sleeping on the oil rinse, but boy have I been awakened!!


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2007)

blac_quarian said:


> My Testimony!!!
> Ladies who are stretching and supa-stretching, please try this ASAP!  I'm currently 27 weeks post and just finished a wash/oil rinse/DC and my hair is like butta I tell ya!  The tangles just slipped right out with minimal manual detangling after I saturated it with EVOO, and I have approximately 3" of 4a/b new growth.  In addition I had hardly any shedding throughout the whole process.
> 
> Thanks Sereca - I really was sleeping on the oil rinse, but boy have I been awakened!!



 Tell it girl. Tell it!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep!  Sareca is on the money with this one!

My hair loves oil rinses and my NG has such definition and shine.  The best part is that it is so soft and moist.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*I'm going to give this a try!*


----------



## silverlotus (Oct 21, 2007)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I'm going to give this a try!*



Ditto. I still haven't tried this & I've seen this thread for weeks now. Next wash, for sure.

So just to get it straight, the oil rinse comes before you d/c?


----------



## sareca (Oct 21, 2007)

silverlotus said:


> Ditto. I still haven't tried this & I've seen this thread for weeks now. Next wash, for sure.
> 
> So just to get it straight, the oil rinse comes before you d/c?



I most days I dc before I wash, but I have done it afterwards.  Whichever you want is fine.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 21, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Rosie did you try this yet??? I wanna know how it works for natural 4 alphabet hair



Hi I am a 4alphabet girl (see siggy)  Been doing this for about a month.  Had to find the right oil for me and the one that has had the best results is the Aphogee Essential Oils for Hair.  It even has a similar wash routine with instructions on the back of the bottle. 

I am very pleased with the results and will be doing this from now on.


----------



## Tee (Oct 21, 2007)

MizzEsq said:


> Yep! Sareca is on the money with this one!
> 
> My hair loves oil rinses and my NG has such definition and shine. The best part is that it is so soft and moist.


 
My aunt use to preach about oil rinces and oil bathes all the time!  I use to think she was 'reaching' with all that.  But once I tried it (thanks Sareca)  I really like it.  

I already add oil to my conditioners before use......this just make it even better!!!


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 21, 2007)

Letitia said:


> My aunt use to preach about oil rinces and oil bathes all the time!  I use to think she was 'reaching' with all that.  But once I tried it (thanks Sareca)  I really like it.
> 
> I already add oil to my conditioners before use......this just make it even better!!!



I do the same.  Even when I shampoo on occasions I will mix it with oil and water.  I even oil down my skin in the shower before I get out. I use Camellia, Red Palm and Jajoba like regular body lotion and for my hair.  I had gotten a full body massage the other week and the lady commented on how smooth my skin was.

After I lightly scrub my face with baking soda and witch hazel, I will use a tiny amount of either camellia or jajoba on my face to moisturize.

OIL goes in everything that I use.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep, I'm gonna give this a try too


----------



## Tee (Oct 21, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> I do the same. Even when I shampoo on occasions I will mix it with oil and water. I even oil down my skin in the shower before I get out. I use Camellia, Red Palm and Jajoba like regular body lotion and for my hair. I had gotten a full body massage the other week and the lady commented on how smooth my skin was.
> 
> After I lightly scrub my face with baking soda and witch hazel, I will use a tiny amount of either camellia or jajoba on my face to moisturize.
> 
> OIL goes in everything that I use.


 
I must try the camellia oil.


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried this today. I put evoo & castor oil on my twists and then hopped in the shower. I rinsed it out and then cowashed w/ Aveda Brilliant conditioner. After I got out I added a little more castor oil to my ends only and sat under the dryer until my hair was no longer damp. My twists feel so GOOD! I will be doing this from now one  I can't wait to shampoo/oil rinse/DC next week!


----------



## Bublin (Oct 23, 2007)

This oil rinsing was not working for me at all until i tried Amla Oil.  Yep, i'm now seeing the benefits of oil rinsing.

Other oils just dried out my hair and caused tangles.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Oct 23, 2007)

All I can say is *OH MY GOD!! * 

Sareca,  This is the best thing since sliced bread.  I am a 4bZZZZ and I was trying to stretch for 12 weeks.  I have almost 2 inches of new growth.  Everything was going real smooth until I hit week 10.  Even though I detangled, deep conditioned, and detangled again, I still found little knots in my hair.  It was very dry, even though I moisturized and sealed twice a day.  I didn't even want to wash again for fear it would produce new knots.  I was just about to throw in the towel and remembered this thread.   I decided it was worth a try after reading all the positive results from the other ladies and *WHAT A MIRACLE!!.*  I detangled dry hair section by section with a wide tooth comb and Allways Instant Moisturizer.  I then deep conditioned on dry hair with Humecto for 1 hr.   I rinsed in the shower with warm water and added Jojoba Oil for a few minutes while I showered.  I hadn't even added conditioner yet and I  was able to comb through right down to the new growth, under a steady stream of running water without a snag, as if I had gotten a relaxer.  I then added conditioner and combed through again.  I watched carefully each time I combed through for hair in the comb and there may have been 3 strands total, not one single knot. I rinsed the conditioner out.  When I stepped out of the shower, my hair was so shiny and soft, I didn't want to put anything else in it.  I sectioned in 4 sections and pinned up to air dry and tied with a silk scarf.  The next day my hair was so shiny and soft and moisturized, not greasy at all.  I felt like a kid at Christmas time!  It is hard to achieve shiny hair since my hair is a natural brown color (darker at the roots and lighter as you go down towards the ends).  This is a keeper and I will definitely be using this in my regimen.  I have never stretched past 12 weeks, but this may allow me to do this.  I just can't thank you enough for sharing this.  I was a little skeptical when I read it didn't work for some ladies.  It certainly worked better then I ever expected.  It has been 2 day since I did the oil rinse and my hair remains moisturized and shiny.  Usually I moisturized twice a day and each time I go to moisturize again my hair is dry like straw.  Not this time!  I have been a member for a little over a year and I have only made 5 posts, so that should tell you I'm really excited.


----------



## sareca (Oct 23, 2007)

*Congrats!!!
*Oil rinses are hit or miss, but when they're a hit it's absolutely amazing!  I'm so glad it's working for you.  

​
​


----------



## sareca (Oct 23, 2007)

Bublin said:


> This oil rinsing was not working for me at all until i tried Amla Oil.  Yep, i'm now seeing the benefits of oil rinsing.
> 
> Other oils just dried out my hair and caused tangles.



Yeah, the oil seems to make a difference. As anybody had a bad experience with alma oil.  It's a good if you're looking for high (almost unnatural looking) shine and the stink rinses out.


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

For the folks that didn't have much success with oil rinses (or even those that love them) please try again with castor oil!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2982521

It was a completely different experience! My hair feels better than I thought possible. Actually that's not true. It was already better than I thought possible. I have no words for it now.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 24, 2007)

sareca said:


> For the folks that didn't have much success with oil rinses (or even those that love them) please try again with castor oil!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2982521
> 
> It was a completely different experience! My hair feels better than I thought possible. Actually that's not true. It was already better than I thought possible. I have no words for it now.



Castor oil was the only oil that I used for mine.  I LOVE it. 

My hair had so much moisture and shine... and very few tangles.  It was great!


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey sareca!! I used the red palm butter you suggested and it was a hit....I will now try castor oil for the ultimate experience!!! Thanks!! 

OT: Sareca your earlier congrats response with the "bar" scene was funny!!!!


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

MizzEsq said:


> Castor oil was the only oil that I used for mine.  I LOVE it.
> 
> My hair had so much moisture and shine... and very few tangles.  It was great!



I remember you, Energee, Shawnee and a few others trying to tell me about Mr. Oil (we ain't on a first name basis yet).  
But I wasn't listening. I was too busy talking.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 24, 2007)

I'mm try a mixture of alma and castor oil. I have great luck with BOTH oils. None of the other oils have really worked for me as far as the oil rinses go.

Thanks, Sareca


----------



## sareca (Oct 24, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'mm try a mixture of alma and castor oil. I have great luck with BOTH oils. None of the other oils have really worked for me as far as the oil rinses go.
> 
> Thanks, Sareca



Me too!  I'm thinking it will give me some of the shine back (not that I care that much about it).  As good as my hair feels I don't care if it's never shine again.


----------



## angellazette (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried a variation of rinsing/cowashing, coating hair with oil, applying conditioner and leaving all that in to airdry.  NO rinsing after applying the oil or conditioner and my hair was reallllllllllly soft.  I figured I'd do it that way because I always end up applying oil then conditioner anyways after I wash so I just cut out the extra rinsing.  So I guess it's no longer an oil rinse huh.

If I flat iron, I think I'll stick to rinsing out the oil and then conditioning so my hair isn't too heavy but when otherwise, the above works for me!


----------



## NitiBahama (Oct 26, 2007)

Alls I can say is WOW! I read this and was like yeah ok... knowing that my hair had been tangling lately when wet.

So anyway, I henna'd for the first time last night and afterward my hair was very hard. So I washed with a detangling shampoo that usually works but it just tangled it more. I wanted to cry becuase it was so matted, but then I thought of this thread and grabbed my EVOO and started slathering it on and trying to gently comb it through. ( bad move but I couldn't remember exactly what to do.) So anyways..I go back under the shower and when the water hit my hair it literally detangled itself!!! I was like WTF! This is definitely a part of my regimen now..

Thanks Sareca!


----------



## sareca (Oct 26, 2007)

NitiBahama said:


> Alls I can say is WOW! I read this and was like yeah ok... knowing that my hair had been tangling lately when wet.
> 
> So anyway, I henna'd for the first time last night and afterward my hair was very hard. So I washed with a detangling shampoo that usually works but it just tangled it more. I wanted to cry becuase it was so matted, but then I thought of this thread and grabbed my EVOO and started slathering it on and trying to gently comb it through. ( bad move but I couldn't remember exactly what to do.) So anyways..I go back under the shower and when the water hit my hair it literally detangled itself!!! *I was like WTF! *This is definitely a part of my regimen now..
> 
> Thanks Sareca!



 That's hilarious! I've been laughing for 5 minutes.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Oct 26, 2007)

I Tried this FINALLY!!!!
I rinsed my hair shampooed with pantene smooth and sleek shampoo rinsed again and applied Pantene oil replacement creme just two blob sized amounts for all of my head! As I applied it felt amazing then when i rinsed I was just amazed at how smooth my hair felt. Ia pplied more conditioner after even though I needn't have becasue my hair was so smooth and detangled.
So i applied my other conditioner and showered tnen rinsed I could not believe how well behaved my hair was!
This is the answer to ALL bad hair days do this and you wont ever have one1
Thanks Sareca for sharing!!!


----------



## shawniegee (Oct 26, 2007)

When I first joined the board I use to do this with amla oil. My hair alway felt better with and oil rinse that after condtioning.  I was and still am convinced that my hair like oil rinses more that conditioners.  So when I take my braids out I'm thinking of shampooing and oil rinsing and conditioning ocassionally.


----------



## growinstrong (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so used to tangles every time I wash and then detangle no matter what I do.  I alternate  protein and moisture, and I do DRC treatments every 4 weeks, so I dont know what the heck else to do.  I think I may have to try this.  My hair is somewhat fine, so I think I'm gonna use the Amla oil and then air dry.  I'm also gonna try the DC on dry hair.  Do u use any cheapie conditioner for this?  Sereca, I'll let u know how it turns out.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Oct 28, 2007)

What kind of castor oil are you ladies using?  I have some JBCO that I need to use up.  The Jojoba oil is working so well for me, I hate to mess up a good thing and try anything else.  I am now 11 weeks post and this is my third oil rinse.  Today I did my oil rinse and I kid you not this was the easiest detangle yet and no shedding while detangling under water.  Usually when I hit week 8 I dread washing my hair.  Now I actually look forward to it!


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 29, 2007)

wow

i do this!!

minus the shampoo


shikakhai oil acts as a shampoo

oil washes r the one for me!!!!!!


----------



## mercedes826 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been doing oil rinsing for about a month now. I've been using Dabur Alma Oil and the results have been amazing.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Oct 30, 2007)

Are any of the fine-haired ladies having success with this?  I want to try..definitely with one of the lighter oils.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 30, 2007)

I do pretty well with my detangling thanks to Silicon Mix but it's always nice to have another alternative.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay...

I tried this a few weeks ago w/ almond oil and didn't like it. Since I'm trying to be less of a bandwagon jumper on-er, I was gonna leave the oil rinses alone all together. 

Then I kept reading how people had different results with different oils and I decided to try EVOO instead. 

Can you say *miracle*???!!!!!

For some reason the olive oil worked so much better, the detangling was awesome, and call me crazy but I think my hair even dried faster. 


Thank you Sareca!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG I STUMBLED ON THIS LAST YEAR

GUESS I SHOULDA POSTED IT HERE TOO, *OOPS*  I POSTED IT ON FOTKI AND ON MY GROUP. GLAD U LADIES ARE FINDING HOW MUCH IT WORKS. ITS A WONDERFULL TECHNIQE AND ALTERNATIVE FOR LOVERS OF OIL

HERE IS THE INFO I POSTED ON IT WHEN I TRIED IT
http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2006/1_braid_again!/picture_458.html


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alrighty now!! Thanks for saving a space for me on the SARECA OIL RINSE TRAIN!!! Just did a dry hair,heavy handed coconut oil slather. I then really warm-near hot rinsed it out, applied some NEXXUS HUMECTRESS for about 3 minutes, rinsed warm then as cold as I could stand it rinse. Little bit of SURGE WOOJEE cream. Fragile ends so no comb out., single back braid and my hair looks and feels great. About 10 strands lost was all. YEE-HAW!*


----------



## Crissi (Nov 2, 2007)

My auntie use to do something similar to this with my hair when i was younger she would wash my hair with palmer coconut shampoo and then she'd fill the sink up with water, put olive oil in the water and rinse my hair. Then dry it and proceed with styling....those were the good days, mine and my cousins hair wereall very healthy. I don't remember if it helped detangle though..


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 3, 2007)

I tried this for the first time today. What a big difference! My hair was easier to comb and to part! I still have alot to learn, but with time I hope it will help me to have success styling my hair. Thank you for posting this info.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Nov 3, 2007)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> ...



I just tried it. I love it. Detangling has never been easier.

Steps 2 and 4 got combined because I forgot about the oil and applied my conditioner as usual. So I just slapped some coconut oil on top, left it in for about 3 minutes, rinsed and WOW. 

That's all I have to say.

Thanks Sareca!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 3, 2007)

I forgot to add that my hair stayed soft when it dried. Never has it been like this before. I love it! I will be doing this from now on.


----------



## prettykinks (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so excited! I have to try this next week when I wash my hair. Can't wait to see and feel the results


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been following this thread since, like, page 20 and I finally broke down and tried it. It works! I did it on my own hair and it was great but on my daughters hair! WOW!


She had been wearing 3 little afro puffs for about 1 week (yeah I know...I was being lazy) and it was a tangled mess! I had to cut the twisties out of her hair that is how bad it was. I washed and then put coconut oil on her hair while we were both in the shower. Let me tell you, those tangles began to disintegrate before my eyes! All I was doing was separating her hair under the shower head with my fingers and it was actually detangling all that hiar! I was truly amazed! I thought detangling was going to be a nightmare but it was a breeze. Thanks Sareca!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh and let me add that immediately after I oil rinsed I use my Maxiglide.

This is what I did:
1.washed hair
2. oil rinse
3. Deep cond (30 min) with DPR-11 with loads of honey added
4. washed out deep cond with shampoo to get rid of all the oil so that I would not cook my hair with the Maxiglide and oil left on the hair.
5.Put on cheapie cond and rinsed.
6. Blow dried hair on lowest setting
7. Maxiglided

I said all that to say this: My hair has NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER EVER been this soft. It almost dont even feel like its real hair and its still soft and I did this like, a week ago. I am not sure what to attribute this to but I have never done an oil rinse before so I figured that had a lot to do with it. 

Thanks again Sareca!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

naturallady said:


> Oh and let me add that immediately after I oil rinsed I use my Maxiglide.
> 
> This is what I did:
> 1.washed hair
> ...



@ the Never-evers

  I did the same thing this morning!   I haven't straightened my hair in months. I don't know what possessed me, but after I was done I kept saying... Is this MY hair?!  Is this REAL hair!  

Weird.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> @ the Never-evers
> 
> I did the same thing this morning!   I haven't straightened my hair in months. I don't know what possessed me, but after I was done I kept saying... Is this MY hair?!  Is this REAL hair!
> 
> Weird.




I need some pics!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

naturallady said:


> I need some pics!



Boy, we're definitely on the same mental vibe today!  I KNEW you were gonna say that!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> Boy, we're definitely on the same mental vibe today!  I KNEW you were gonna say that!


That is too funny!

Now....get to :Flahsssss Missy!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

naturallady said:


> That is too funny!
> 
> Now....get to :Flahsssss Missy!



Yes ma'am. *hangs head*

ETA:  

















ETA: I don't know why it looks greasy. I did an oil rinse, but it doesn't feel oily at all.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 7, 2007)

my hair loved it!!!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> Yes ma'am. *hangs head*
> 
> ETA:


OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Gorgeous!


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

naturallady said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Gorgeous!



Where yours at?  I know you didn't think you were getting away that easy.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Nov 7, 2007)

sareca said:


> Where yours at?  I know you didn't think you were getting away that easy.


Girl you late! I posted mine a long time ago! I'm about to wash my curlz back in tonight but here ya go: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=166507


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2007)

naturallady said:


> Girl you late! I posted mine a long time ago! I'm about to wash my curlz back in tonight but here ya go: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=166507



Oh yea! How in the world could I have forgotten all those luscious tresses?


----------



## chocolatesis (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, I tried the oil rinse, and I loooove it!!! My hair feels so silky and is so easy to comb. 

Thank you Sareca, for suggesting it.


----------



## sareca (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad it's working for ya, chocolatesis!


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Sareca, I was wondering if one cold just do an oil rinse on it's own? Without the shampoo and conditioner. Just for a little hair pick-me-up?


----------



## sareca (Nov 8, 2007)

Wantlonghair_1988 said:


> Hello Sareca, I was wondering if one cold just do an oil rinse on it's own? Without the shampoo and conditioner. Just for a little hair pick-me-up?



You can definitely to it without the poo.  I only poo my hair once every 
4 weeks (usually after a henna treatment).  I did it once without the 
condish and I wasn't crazy about it.   I think if you don't rinse the oil out with
conditioner it's an oil "wash."  Basically it's using oil as a cleanse. It's
popular in many cultures.


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> You can definitely to it without the poo. I only poo my hair once every
> 4 weeks (usually after a henna treatment). I did it once without the
> condish and I wasn't crazy about it. I think if you don't rinse the oil out with
> conditioner it's an oil "wash." Basically it's using oil as a cleanse. It's
> popular in many cultures.


 
Thank you for such a quick answer! I'm going to oil rinse after the gym tonight...with conditioner. Thanks for the awesome information.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Nov 9, 2007)

oh geez no wonder it was making my hair feel stiff!!! that's what happens when you don't read the directions closely!!! i was doing the oil rinse after the conditioner!!! no wonder my hair felt all stiff!!!


----------



## sareca (Nov 9, 2007)

girlyprincess23 said:


> oh geez no wonder it was making my hair feel stiff!!! that's what happens when you don't read the directions closely!!! i was doing the oil rinse after the conditioner!!! no wonder my hair felt all stiff!!!



Oh Lawd...  


Also, make sure you rinse the oil with hot water (not uncomfortably hot) and the conditioner with cold (not unbearably cold) water .


----------



## sareca (Nov 9, 2007)

Irresistible said:


> OMG I STUMBLED ON THIS LAST YEAR
> 
> GUESS I SHOULDA POSTED IT HERE TOO, *OOPS*  I POSTED IT ON FOTKI AND ON MY GROUP. GLAD U LADIES ARE FINDING HOW MUCH IT WORKS. ITS A WONDERFULL TECHNIQE AND ALTERNATIVE FOR LOVERS OF OIL
> 
> ...




Hey girlie!   You started a thread. The search isn't working for me but I think it has "oil wash" in the title.  
Thanks for sharing the knowledge.  You're definitely an oil pioneer!


----------



## malachi74 (Nov 10, 2007)

do you think it's too much to overnight with oil before shampoo and then oil rinse after shampoo, before DC?


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

malachi74 said:


> do you think it's too much to overnight with oil before shampoo and then oil rinse after shampoo, before DC?



Nope, I've done that too.  To be honest I didn't notice much difference between the times I prepoo'd overnight and the times I just did the oil rinse (sans the prepoo).

ETA: Your strawset rocks!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Nov 10, 2007)

Sareca your hair is simply gorgeous!!!!!!!  Look at all that growth.  You have the healthiest head of hair !

I've been oil rinsing and I love it.  I'm trying to get my hands on some coconut oil, but I like this and I've been trying to follow your reggie (wash-n-gos, no heat).  We'll see what happens!


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks,   but you don't need to follow my reggie. Whatever you're doing is obviously working.  I'm trying to get where *you* are.


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 10, 2007)

malachi74 said:


> do you think it's too much to overnight with oil before shampoo and then oil rinse after shampoo, before DC?



I just did this last night.  I put tons of olive oil and a bit of jojoba in my hair.  I'm wearing cornrows with extensions so I had A LOT of oil so much so that my sheets and pillowcase have oil stains on them now.   i was wearing a plastic cap too, so I guess i just had a lot dripping out when I was asleep.  anyways, this morning i put a deep conditoner in and added more oil to my hair and sat under my dryer for 15 minutes.  got in the shower, washed, added lots more olive oil and jojoba to my hair and scalp then rinsed with hot water, added conditoner and rinsed.  even in my braids i can tell that my hair is soft.  it looks super rich, moisturized and smooth.  i LOVE this.  i really can't wait to try it on my actual hair, but i think i'll be wearing braids for awhile but once i take them out, i'm expecting some amazingly healthy hair.


----------



## sareca (Nov 10, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> I just did this last night.  I put tons of olive oil and a bit of jojoba in my hair.  I'm wearing cornrows with extensions so I had A LOT of oil so much so that my sheets and pillowcase have oil stains on them now.   i was wearing a plastic cap too, so I guess i just had a lot dripping out when I was asleep.  anyways, this morning i put a deep conditoner in and added more oil to my hair and sat under my dryer for 15 minutes.  got in the shower, washed, added lots more olive oil and jojoba to my hair and scalp then rinsed with hot water, added conditoner and rinsed.  even in my braids i can tell that my hair is soft.  it looks super rich, moisturized and smooth.  i LOVE this.  i really can't wait to try it on my actual hair, but i think i'll be wearing braids for awhile but once i take them out, i'm expecting some amazingly healthy hair.



I used to drench my braids in oil too.    It's pretty much the only thing that kept them from drying out.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 13, 2007)

I did the oil rinse yesterday, and I think I did it wrong.  I put the oil on after the conditner and it made my relaxered hair too greasy, and when I flat ironed I was pissed because I DO NOT like oil on my hair when ironing.  Next time I will do it AFTER I shampoo like OP suggested!!!


----------



## pistachio (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay.. so I re-washed my hair today, because I didn't like how it turned out yesterday, and this time I used coconut oil after poo'ing, and then I'm letting it air dry a little before I but the DC in. I'll edit with an update in a while!!

ETA: Okay I finshed as yes it is much better this time!! detangling was a breeze and my hair feels so soft, moisturized and healthy


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 15, 2007)

OK.... You will be proud... I finally found an oil that My hair likes and Yes, I am loving it too... I use Claudie's oil and add some EVOO to it... so far so good... I will keep you posted...

I love OIL RINSES NOW :trampolin       :superbanana: 
Can you tell I am happy...

Here's to you Sareca
:superman:  :woohoo:   :waytogo:  :luv2:   :kneel: :kneel: :master:    


I know... I just got carried away


----------



## chocolatesis (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh..oh, you're going to make her start crying for sure now. 

I love oil rinses because of her also.


----------



## sareca (Nov 15, 2007)

chocolatesis said:


> *Uh..oh, you're going to make her start crying for sure now.*
> 
> I love oil rinses because of her also.



Fo real, ya'll know I'm a big ol' sap!


----------



## sareca (Nov 15, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> OK.... You will be proud... I finally found an oil that My hair likes and Yes, I am loving it too... I use Claudie's oil and add some EVOO to it... so far so good... I will keep you posted...
> 
> I love OIL RINSES NOW



:woohoo2: *I'm very happy for you! * It's really easy to give up. I'm so had you didn't! 

Now, I'm off to look up Claudie's oil...


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 15, 2007)

try this on dry hair

minus shampoo or rinsing


works great too, especially if you wanna work that scalp with some good old scritchin 

i will never shampoo again

except on relaxer months.


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 15, 2007)

sareca said:


> :woohoo2: *I'm very happy for you! *It's really easy to give up. I'm so had you didn't!
> 
> Now, I'm off to look up Claudie's oil...


 
====

I love her hair lotion... Its s so light and silky on the hair...I will never use anything else again... Her oil is FABULOUS... I also have her edge balm, and growth Exlir... I love her products and as soon as I get some extra cash I am sending a big order to her... I want the Poo, Conditioner, and more oil and more hair lotion...

Thanks for the hair oil rinse tip... I have been having some serious hair issues, and since I have been using her products (only my 2nd time using) my hair has decreased in the breakage and my excessive shedding is gone... I know these oil rinses should get it to a minimum in another week or so(I hope)...

Thanks again

I LOVE OIL RINSES


----------



## sareca (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this it? http://www.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/

I can't see her products because the site's closed for maintenance.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, i wud like to know what benefits you ladies are experiencing. I know that i am:


experiencing zero dryness
no breakage
hair growth (yes growth!)
overall - more sheen and elasticity


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 15, 2007)

sareca said:


> Is this it? http://www.claudieshairrevitalizer.com/
> 
> I can't see her products because the site's closed for maintenance.


 

Yess, Her official site does not open for a few days yet... but you can order using this link

http://public.fotki.com/HairRevitalizer/products/


----------



## S.O.S. (Nov 15, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> try this on dry hair
> 
> minus shampoo or rinsing
> 
> ...


 

How would I do this on dry hair?


----------



## rwanda (Nov 15, 2007)

I absolutely must try this because the longer my hair gets the more tangled it is.  I mostly wear braids and when I take them out to wash my hair, it is especially tangled.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 15, 2007)

This is one bandwagon I had to quickly jump off......my hair no likey oil rinses 
It was good for slip while in the shower, but afterwards my hair seemed drier over time. I'll just stick to mixing oil with conditioner for pre-pooing.
Glad it's working for you all though!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 16, 2007)

Just did my 2nd oil rinse with coconut oil (1st time was with evoo) I have to say that my hair is sooo soft! I'm having serious hand in hair disease right now!


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 16, 2007)

I did my first oil rinse last weekend and have to say I am a convert.

All week my hair has been much softer and I haven't had to use as much product.

I ordered some Dabur Vatika/Coconut oil that I am really excited to try.

Now I have an even better reason to stock up on oils.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 16, 2007)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Just did my 2nd oil rinse with coconut oil (1st time was with evoo) I have to say that my hair is sooo soft! I'm having serious hand in hair disease right now!


 
Yeah I did it with EVOO at first, but then coconut oil too.  I think my hair just responds to coconut oil better. IDK why...


----------



## sareca (Nov 18, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> This is one bandwagon I had to quickly jump off......my hair no likey oil rinses
> It was good for slip while in the shower, but afterwards my hair seemed drier over time. I'll just stick to mixing oil with conditioner for pre-pooing.
> Glad it's working for you all though!



 @ jumping off... I'm picturing a moving wagon and you leaping from it.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> @ jumping off... I'm picturing a moving wagon and you leaping from it.


 



I think my hair only likes oil as a sealant or prepoo (mixed with condish).....it gets angry if I apply it straight while it's wet.


----------



## sareca (Nov 21, 2007)

Folks that don't poo, you definitely want to give shikakai oil a try for oil rinses. It leaves my hair feeling so clean and light! I'm still amazed.  I've been using it for a couple weeks and I can see why you'd never need poo again.   

You can buy it, but I make my own in a slow cooker.


----------



## sareca (Nov 21, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Also, i wud like to know what benefits you ladies are experiencing. I know that i am:
> experiencing zero dryness
> no breakage
> hair growth (yes growth!)
> overall - more sheen and elasticity



Sorry lady! I didn't even see you there. 

For me it helps detangle, it helps curl definition on my WnG, and it leaves my hair soft, you don't have to shampoo at all (my hair hates poo), you use much less oil than a traditional prepoo on dry hair, the hair stays moisturized for days, lovely deep shine, my hair seems to stay henna'd longer, pretty much no breakage, minimal shedding, and it's free!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2007)

Bumping cuz I finally tried this and it was amazing!  
I'm sorry I slept on it this long but to anyone who hasn't tried it, do try, it's fierce.  

Normally during the shampoo process my strands feel kinda weak, especially during detainling.  When I oil rinsed my strands felt strong!  I could detangle w/o feeling like they would snap if I made one wrong move.  I couldn't get over it.  I wanted to cry with joy, lol.  Thanks so much Sareca for sharing with us!  I plan to do this everytime I shampoo now but I have one problem......after I did the rinse I roller set my hair and it came out an oil bomb.  I know I did something wrong.  I'm guessing I didn't co-wash good enough after oil rinsing?  All I did was apply the conditioner to my already de-tangled hair and rinse out.....what should I do different next time?  I need for most of the oil to be gone because my hair is fine and gets weighted down very easily, is this possible? I  really need this to work because it's amazing but i don't want oily weighted down hair.  Thanks again Sareca!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2007)

Glamourous said:


> Umm how much oil are you supposed to use? Cause I did an oil rinse after I shampooed my hair last weekend and my hair was an oily mess. *I ponytail rollerset and when I woke up and took the rollers out there was oil all on the rollers and my hair was sooooooo oily.* I took my but to the stylist that second, I was too through with dealing with it...



I did the same exzact thing.  I knew I was in trouble when I saw oil all over the rollers  After  my hair dried I had to use a towel to blot and I put powder in my head too, lol.....still oily.  I *have* to keep oil rinsing in my regimen though......I *will* get this to work!


----------



## sareca (Dec 28, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> Bumping cuz I finally tried this and it was amazing!
> I'm sorry I slept on it this long but to anyone who hasn't tried it, do try, it's fierce.
> 
> Normally during the shampoo process my strands feel kinda weak, especially during detainling.  When I oil rinsed my strands felt strong!  I could detangle w/o feeling like they would snap if I made one wrong move.  I couldn't get over it.  I wanted to cry with joy, lol.  Thanks so much Sareca for sharing with us!  I plan to do this everytime I shampoo now but I have one problem......after I did the rinse I roller set my hair and it came out an oil bomb.  I know I did something wrong.  I'm guessing I didn't co-wash good enough after oil rinsing?  All I did was apply the conditioner to my already de-tangled hair and rinse out.....what should I do different next time?  I need for most of the oil to be gone because my hair is fine and gets weighted down very easily, is this possible? I  really need this to work because it's amazing but i don't want oily weighted down hair.  Thanks again Sareca!



 It's crazy huh? 

Let's see if we can't work out the kinks...

Did you rinse the oil with warm (sorta hot) water?  
If you ever tried to wash oil off dishes you know the temperature of the water matters.

What kind of oil did you use? 
Some light oils are meadowfoam, jojoba, sunflower

Do you poo? I can't remember if you're lo/no poo. 
If you poo try a heavily diluted poo after the oil before the conditioner. By *heavily *diluted I mean take an empty 16-24 oz water bottle add a cap full of poo, about 3 oz of water, shake to combine, then fill to the top w/ more water and pour hair.

The last one will probably get you the best results, but if you're no/lo poo then try the first two.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 28, 2007)

sareca said:


> It's crazy huh?
> 
> Let's see if we can't work out the kinks...
> 
> ...



I used very warm water and I used evoo to do the rinse.  I shampoo'd and dc'd before the rinse, then co-washed.  I think some of the problem came in because I didn't work the conditioner in at all.....I just slapped it on and rinsed it out.  Maybe I should've worked it in a little?

In response to your last suggestion, I did think of using baking soda diluted with water after the oil rinse.  I think I will try it out and see......or either I'll do the diluted poo like you suggested.

Thanks so much for your help girl!  I just need to tweak this a little but I'm determined to make it work!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 29, 2007)

I've never done oil rinses before, I'm gonna have to try this.  Thanks for posting the directions on how to do this.  I'm going to try this over the weekend.


----------



## sareca (Dec 29, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> I used very warm water and I used evoo to do the rinse.  I shampoo'd and dc'd before the rinse, then co-washed.  I think some of the problem came in because I didn't work the conditioner in at all.....I just slapped it on and rinsed it out.  Maybe I should've worked it in a little?



The conditioner part is very important.  You definitely want to work it in. I section my hair into 8 sections. I part it down the middle and separate each side, starting from the nape, into 4 sections. I work about a palm full of conditioner into each section.  















The rest of the pics are in my oil rinsing tutorial... http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair-to-stay/misc/oil-rinse-and-wash-/



			
				Pokahontas said:
			
		

> In response to your last suggestion, I did think of using baking soda diluted with water after the oil rinse.  I think I will try it out and see......or either I'll do the diluted poo like you suggested.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help girl!  I just need to tweak this a little but I'm *determined to make it work!*



I have no doubt you will :wink2:   Try working the conditoner in.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 29, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> This is one bandwagon I had to quickly jump off......my hair no likey oil rinses
> It was good for slip while in the shower, but afterwards my hair seemed drier over time. *I'll just stick to mixing oil with conditioner for pre-pooing. *Glad it's working for you all though!


 
_*I think that's what I'm going to go back to doing....it's always worked for me as well.*_

_*I've been trying to retrace things that I've done differently between September '07 and December '07 that has me going from 'loving my hair' to 'I'm not really talking to you right now' - and whatever I wasn't doing prior, I'm taking off of the list...unfortunately...this will have to be one of them..*_

_*But like HT said, glad it's working for everyone else though*_..


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 29, 2007)

sareca said:


> The conditioner part is very important.  You definitely want to work it in. I section my hair into 8 sections. I part it down the middle and separate each side, starting from the nape, into 4 sections. I work about a palm full of conditioner into each section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sareca.  I'll let you know how it goes next time.  I'm goint to check out your tutorial too.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 1, 2008)

sareca said:


> I use 2 palms full of oil.   Basically I do it every time I wet my hair. I actually only detangle once/wk. When I apply the oil may change depending on what I'm doing.  If I'm using a reconstructor or doing a protein treatment I follow the directions on the bottle and apply my oil after rinsing the treatment ... then follow the remaining steps.



Did this yesterday with Joico Intensive Reconstructor - hair came out the softest it's ever been .  Proceeded to DC with Keracare Humecto and glycerin...unbelievable will be incorporating oil rinsing into my regular regimen here on out....might want to try a less heavy oil though I used olive and it was a little difficult to work through my hair even though I had it in 4 sections for washing purposes.

Any suggestions on a lighter oil???


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jan 10, 2008)

I think my growth has been inhibited by my inability to detangle well or find a product that helped to keep me from ripping out my naps. But, this might be the answer. 

Yes finally. Going to try within the next week. Just washed my hair, after taking our braids yesterday, and it was really really easy to detangle. But, I neglected my hair while in braids. Soooo yea sad.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got out of the shower. Tried the oil-rinse. Using That 2.99 Oil from walmart. aFRICAN Herbal something..

Anyway..*It was alright*.  My hair is different ever since I took out these braids I had, much easier to comb through. So I can't say if it wasn't as difficult as usual due to the oil-rinse or due to my hair changes. :scratchch

I just took the braids out like 3 days ago and this was my second wash. The first wash was just a conidtion wash...This wash had a protein condition and a deep condition addition. 

I will try it again hopefully in 10-14 days during my next wash. I am trying to spread out my washes (low maint). I use to CON at least 4 times a week. Thats getting mad old. Especially since I am in a new climate, where they really have a winter season.


----------



## sareca (Jan 16, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Did this yesterday with Joico Intensive Reconstructor - hair came out the softest it's ever been .  Proceeded to DC with Keracare Humecto and glycerin...unbelievable will be incorporating oil rinsing into my regular regimen here on out....might want to try a less heavy oil though I used olive and it was a little difficult to work through my hair even though I had it in 4 sections for washing purposes.
> 
> Any suggestions on a lighter oil???



I when I need a lighter oil I use avocado, babassu, meadowfoam, or jojoba.


----------



## sareca (Jan 16, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> Just got out of the shower. Tried the oil-rinse. Using That 2.99 Oil from walmart. aFRICAN Herbal something..
> 
> Anyway..*It was alright*.  My hair is different ever since I took out these braids I had, much easier to comb through. So I can't say if it wasn't as difficult as usual due to the oil-rinse or due to my hair changes. :scratchch
> 
> ...



If the first one didn't impress you try switching oils. Use an oil you know your hair likes. 

I know what you mean about real winters. We have fake ones here but  I went to my mother's house for Christmas and spent 1/2 an hour diffusing the roots every other day because I was afraid the water in my hair would freeze.   

Let us know how your second attempt goes.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 16, 2008)

*Took notes* Now I have a question, does this work also for those who are transitioning??  Seems the majority are getting great results with this method.


----------



## sareca (Jan 16, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *Took notes* Now I have a question, does this work also for those who are transitioning??  Seems the majority are getting great results with this method.



Seems like folks that wash n go have better success than folks that wear straight styles.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 16, 2008)

sareca said:


> Seems like folks that wash n go have better success than folks that wear straight styles.



Welp I'm a WnG gal, so I think this just may benefit me in the long run.  Thanks sareca!  And btw, I looooooove your beautiful hair!!! So shiny and thick!!


----------



## BelindaLuz (Jan 20, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> the name of the holistic beauty book is called "Earthly Bodies and Heavenly Hair" by Dina Falconi.


 
I looked this book up and it looks as if I will have to buy this.

Thank You tiffcurl


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just shampooed and conditioned and dc'd my relaxed hair last night and it feels like crap.  It's dull and dryish.  Would it hurt to do the oil rinse thing tonight?  I want to chelate, oil rinse, dc, etc.  Is it too soon to wash again?

I'm a Newbie, can you tell?


----------



## BelindaLuz (Feb 4, 2008)

sareca said:


> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, jojoba, castor, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter--- my favorite is an amla, castor mix)
> ...


 
I did this on my eldest son (I messed up at #5 I rised with hot water. I did not have this site up. Someone borrowed this and it is on Nappturally now also.) and his hair came out great. I will try it on son #3 and tell you how that goes.

Edited @ 1353 same day

#3 just got out of shower, his hair looks good but I do npt think I got enough of the red psalm kernal oil out of the back of his hair. He's all orange, maybe I used too much.


----------



## BelindaLuz (Feb 4, 2008)

I need to find a thiner oils for both boys. I used avocado on the eldest and red psalm kerrnel oil form my third.


----------



## sareca (Feb 4, 2008)

BelindaLuz said:


> I need to find a thiner oils for both boys. I used avocado on the eldest and red psalm kerrnel oil form my third.



Yeah, sounds like the lighter oils would work better. 
I like avocado, sunflower, meadowfoam, and jojoba.

Also try working the conditioner into the hair after rinsing the oil.
The surfactants (cleansers) in the conditioner will also 
help get some of the oil out.  Use the conditioner like 
you would a shampoo.


----------



## ladylibra (Feb 4, 2008)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> ...



so that's all it is?  i did this before once on accident... i added too much oil and instead of washing it out i did a co-wash.  i agree, it was AWESOME for my hair... i think i shall re-visit this since you give it such a great review.


----------



## sareca (Feb 4, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> so that's all it is?  i did this before once on accident... i added too much oil and instead of washing it out i did a co-wash.  i agree, it was AWESOME for my hair... i think i shall re-visit this since you give it such a great review.



Yep, that's it. 


I always stray and revisit them too.


----------



## BelindaLuz (Feb 4, 2008)

sareca said:


> Yeah, sounds like the lighter oils would work better.
> I like avocado, sunflower, meadowfoam, and jojoba.
> 
> Also try working the conditioner into the hair after rinsing the oil.
> ...


 
I 2003 before I found this site and others like it, I use to con wash the older two hair all of the time but I do not remember what conditioner I was using at the time. All I know is they got sand in their hair and the conditioner wased it out. That was before 3 and 4 were here, I got off of the narrow path of what works and now I am trying to get back on it.

Thank you for your help


----------



## ladylibra (Feb 6, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> so that's all it is?  i did this before once on accident... i added too much oil and instead of washing it out i did a co-wash.  i agree, it was AWESOME for my hair... i think i shall re-visit this since you give it such a great review.



SARECA!!!  i owe you a thousand thanks!!!  after reading this thread i decided i should try this out on my son.  his hair has A LOT of shrinkage and is difficult to comb/pick out.  well, i washed it, rinsed, added olive oil, rinsed again, then added conditioner and started detangling.  it was like MAGIC i tell you... MAGIC!!!  by the time i rinsed out the conditioner, his hair felt super-soft and the sheen was sparkling off his hair like crazy.

bathtime was much less of a hassle for me.  gosh i cannot thank you enough for reminding me of this!!! :notworthy


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 23, 2008)

for zz....


----------



## joy1181 (Apr 30, 2008)

where can I buy cheap oils in bulk?


----------



## kombov_dymond (May 2, 2008)

I tried this last night for the first time.  I wish I had tried it sooner...wow!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 2, 2008)

joy1181 said:


> where can I buy cheap oils in bulk?


 
cheap oils??? Do you mean a good price? most of the oils talked about in this thread are not the cheapest, but they are excellent.

I guess you would need to shop around......


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2008)

I'm going to try this when I remove my Kinky Twists. Subscribing...


----------



## lovinmylocs (May 2, 2008)

I tried this once and while my hair was softer I didn't like the way it felt so oily. It was a little bit too much for me. I used sweet almond oil and slathered it all over my head. I had to poo to get it all out. 

I wonder what it would be like with coconut oil...I think I'll have to try that this weekend.


----------



## d-rock (May 2, 2008)

sareca said:


> I'm so glad you asked, do oil rinses before and after henna. It works extremely well to combat dryness and tangles after a henna treatment.
> 
> I also never thought about dominican rinses having oil in them. That's a good point.



What's a dominican rinse/conditioner? I saw dominican drying technique on another thread, but I have no idea what that is.


----------



## kombov_dymond (May 2, 2008)

I used coconut oil.  



d-rock said:


> What's a dominican rinse/conditioner? I saw dominican drying technique on another thread, but I have no idea what that is.



Dominican rinse/conditioner is a cream rinse.  I think the most popular one is Laifer.  It's pink.  There are other ones at www.sickbay.biz. 

Rinses seem to weigh your hair down less than regular conditioners.  It gives my hair a lot of body and bounce and a nice healthy sheen.  I love using it before I rollerset, to CO wash and some people use them before they wash and go.


----------



## d-rock (May 2, 2008)

kombov_dymond said:


> I used coconut oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I might try this tonight.


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 12, 2008)

why why why did i wait to try this???

saturate with olive oil then Lekair cholestor = smooth like silk hair .    I still have tangles, but they are much easier to manage


----------



## PeggyFair (May 12, 2008)

Wow! I read this whole thread. I never have had problems with tangles, but my hair is only SL. But I am impressed that this cuts down on drying time. So for daily co-washers or people who wash 2-3 times a week, this might mean that rollersetting daily is now possible. One poster some pages back said that she rollersetted after 11pm and by the morning her hair was dry except one spot. This is impressive!


----------



## cieramichele (May 12, 2008)

Some of you ladies are putting the condish on top of the oil? Does that work better than rinsing it out?

I will definitely be doing that with the mother of all oils...coconut.


----------



## robot. (May 12, 2008)

First time poster, long-time lurker, so... hello all! 
( I'll work on all my profile and icon stuff later ).

After reading this, I just had to take the dive and buy a board membership. This really looks like such a great idea and I definitely have a few questions, so I just had to post!

Do you think it would be okay to do this for every wash? Or maybe just once a week or just when detangling?
Also, what oils do you think would be best? Is there somewhere that I could find a list of beneficial oils for hair and what they do?

TIA!


----------



## PeggyFair (May 15, 2008)

Bumpity Bumpity!


----------



## nicey (May 15, 2008)

Yes, oil rinses are good. The ends of my hair are retained and much stronger too!


----------



## PeggyFair (May 15, 2008)

nicey said:


> Yes, oil rinses are good. The ends of my hair are retained and much stronger too!



Have you noticed that you hair is drying faster?


----------



## nicey (May 15, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Have you noticed that you hair is drying faster?


 
Come to think of it, I have noticed that too.  My hair is so dense that it usually takes hours for it to dry. Now, since doing the oil rinse it is within an hour or 2.


----------



## PeggyFair (May 15, 2008)

nicey said:


> Come to think of it, I have noticed that too.  My hair is so dense that it usually takes hours for it to dry. Now, since doing the oil rinse it is within an hour or 2.



This is what people way back in the middle of this thread was saying. This could be groundbreaking for daily co-washers who want more styling options.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 18, 2008)

for k3mii.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will work for me. I have a lot of hair and using a whole bottle of oil is going to be expensive.


----------



## michaela (May 18, 2008)

I tried this before!
My hair was so soft and detangled!
I just used regular evoo nothing special thats it!
i didnt know my results would be that good


----------



## tasty0619 (May 18, 2008)

im definitely gonna try your process, last time i washed, dc'ed, then oil rinsed, and i felt like a grease monkey when i was done, i had to wash again the next day!!!


----------



## QT (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'm a "newbie" and this info is great. BTW your hair looks FAB.


----------



## PeggyFair (May 20, 2008)

tasty0619 said:


> im definitely gonna try your process, last time i washed, dc'ed, then oil rinsed, and i felt like a grease monkey when i was done, i had to wash again the next day!!!




You may have used too much oil. How much and what type of oil did you use?


----------



## PeggyFair (May 20, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> I'm not sure if this will work for me. I have a lot of hair and using a whole bottle of oil is going to be expensive.



Hmm..I totally didn't take this into consideration, that the longer the hair, the more oil and that being more expensive. Maybe one of the longer-haired ladies can chime in on how they are being frugal with the amount of oil they are using.


----------



## PatTodd (May 21, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Hmm..I totally didn't take this into consideration, that the longer the hair, the more oil and that being more expensive. Maybe one of the longer-haired ladies can chime in on how they are being frugal with the amount of oil they are using.



I have BSL 3c texlaxed hair.  Oil rinses don't really work for me, but I have done oil washes.  I believe Isis posted a thread, but search isn't letting me find it right now. 

I used the oil wash method to aid in detangling my hair before I texlaxed.  Basically I hold my head over a dishpan, pour the oil over my head, work and squeeze it through, finger detangle, detangle with a comb in sections, then follow with a regular conditioner wash.  I use about a cup of oil each time.

I just use an inexpensive oil from the supermarket since I am washing it out anyway.  I have used safflower oil (my everyday oil, 3.49 for a large bottle) or even regular old vegetable oil if I wanted something heavy for detangling.
HTH.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 4, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Hmm..I totally didn't take this into consideration, that the longer the hair, the more oil and that being more expensive. Maybe one of the longer-haired ladies can chime in on how they are being frugal with the amount of oil they are using.


 


PatTodd said:


> I have BSL 3c texlaxed hair. Oil rinses don't really work for me, but I have done oil washes. I believe Isis posted a thread, but search isn't letting me find it right now.
> 
> I used the oil wash method to aid in detangling my hair before I texlaxed. Basically I hold my head over a dishpan, pour the oil over my head, work and squeeze it through, finger detangle, detangle with a comb in sections, then follow with a regular conditioner wash. I use about a cup of oil each time.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks PeggyFair & Pat Todd.....I just got my big ole 54 oz jar of coconut oil today so I hope it works.


----------



## PeggyFair (Jun 8, 2008)

PatTodd said:


> .
> I just use an inexpensive oil from the supermarket since I am washing it out anyway.  I have used safflower oil (my everyday oil, 3.49 for a large bottle) *or even regular old vegetable oil* if I wanted something heavy for detangling.
> HTH.



Really??? Yikes that sounds really heavy.


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 9, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Really??? Yikes that sounds really heavy.



It is, but the conditioner takes it all out of my hair...others' mileage may vary !


----------



## robot. (Jun 9, 2008)

do you think Natural Oasis Herbal Styling oil would work nicely? the ingredients listed are: herbena, sunflower oil, olive oil, wheat germ oil, fruit oil, protein and fragrance.


----------



## tabitha2cute (Jun 21, 2008)

Today is wash/dc day for me... perfect time to try this..


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 13, 2008)

This is my first hearing about this...I will try this as I am now having problems with tangles. I have to use a lot of Kenra to help detangle. 

In fact, tonight, I add oil to my hair but after applying the dc; and before reading this thread. 

Sareca, I will try your method next time I wash. Thanks a lot for this info. I need all the moisture I could get.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 6, 2008)

ok so oil rinsing is pretty awesome, thanks sareca!!  Question though, is anyone doing an acv rinse after the oil rinsing?  I wanted to try doing an acv rinse but idk if that would get rid of the oil from oil rinsing or what...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 6, 2008)

This is now helping me. I use my vatika coconut oil to do this. I don't even need a comb. I just use my fingers to detangle  my transitioning hair. I have to figure out what to do in the winter time. I'm hoping that by December, I'll have enough new growth to do some flat twists.


----------



## mizzy247 (Sep 7, 2008)

What is  EFA oil?


----------



## GodsGrace (Sep 12, 2008)

mizzy247 said:


> What is EFA oil?


 
I believe it's Essential Fatty Acids (somebody correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## kadej (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone straighten their hair after using the oil rinse method?  Before trying this, I would like to know so I don't end up w/ super greasy hair after flat-ironing (I have natural, SL, THICK hair if that helps).  TIA!


----------



## RockCreak (Nov 1, 2008)

luving me said:


> Sounds nice, just wondering if I'd get the same results by using oil as my pre-poo and then co-washing instead of using shampoo. Does anyone know the advantage to using the oil on wet hair instead of dry? How long are you guys leaving the oil on for?


 

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## PGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

mrs.km said:


> Does anyone straighten their hair after using the oil rinse method? Before trying this, I would like to know so I don't end up w/ super greasy hair after flat-ironing (I have natural, SL, THICK hair if that helps). TIA!


 

I love oil rinses!  I have been doing wash and gos.  I plan to straighten soon and when I do I will make sure to really work the conditioner in after rinsing out the oil.  Perhaps rinse with conditioner a couple times.  I can't stop oil rinsing.  There must be a way!!!


----------



## msmarc1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!! Oil rinses have literally helped turn my hair around!!!*


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 11, 2008)

great timing. I am going to try this at my next wash.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 11, 2008)

Dang, I wish I had found this thread sooner. I just started oil rinses to help with keeping moisture locked in, but was pleasantly to find that it helped my detangling go much faster with less shedding. I didn't feel like I was ripping my fingers through my hair while detangling and it's stayed pretty much detangled since.


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 20, 2008)

So I tried this during my wash today and my hair feels amazing and unbelievably soft! I've never really had a tough time detangling but wanted to try this method anyway...

- I DC on dry hair w/ AO HSR for 30 min w/ heat
- Washed with Mizani Botafying shampoo
- Used about 16 oz of EVOO  and let it sit for about 3 min
- Washed w/ dilluted shampoo to get rid of most of the oil

I was able to detangle w/ only my fingers and my hair felt so soft, it's NEVER felt this way after washing...

This method is definitely a keeper for me!


----------



## PGirl (Dec 20, 2008)

This method is a staple for me as well!  Especially when I Henna.  Hair stays moisturized!  I use all kinds of oils, EVOO, Castor, Avocado, Aphogee, Keracare Essential oils...


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Dec 20, 2008)

I kind of do this when I do a hot oil treatment. I do it after I wash my hair instead of before. Put some warm oil on my head then sit under the dryer, then rinse. The oil really gets a chance to soak into my strands and make them more pliable this way.


----------



## mzIndependent (Dec 27, 2008)

I just incorporated the oil rinse method after my henna treatment and before I applied my favorite Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner/baggy.   I love this addition to my reggie, I spent less time rinsing out the henna, cause the oil actually rinsed the majority of the henna out with one application.  Thank you Sareca and all the ladies on this forum......  I have been lurking since June but just recently became a member. I can honestly say my hair is in the best shape it has been since I was a child.   I esp. love  ayuvedic products, so if anyone knows of any Indian markets in the Houston area I would appreciate any recommendations, I am relocating next month and will surely miss all the access I had to my Indian products here in NC.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 3, 2009)

Subscribing......


----------



## divinempress (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting!

I co-washed this morning and really wanted to oil rinse but never did it b4...as soon as I logged on i saw ur thread and was instantly inspired!
My hair lays so well..i've never seen it look and feel like this.

btw i oil rinsed with Nutiva coco. oil


----------



## 55brneye (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG!! love your hair... 



divinempress said:


> Thanks so much for posting!
> 
> I co-washed this morning and really wanted to oil rinse but never did it b4...as soon as I logged on i saw ur thread and was instantly inspired!
> My hair lays so well..i've never seen it look and feel like this.
> ...


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you still moisturize and seal with oil like normal with an oil rinse?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Do you still moisturize and seal with oil like normal with an oil rinse?


 i do. i deep condition overnight, oil rinse with vatika oil, shampoo, deep condition, and then after my hair is flat ironed i still moisturize and seal like normal.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 18, 2009)

I did a real oil rinse the other day and at first it was great because my hair was all weighed down after I washed it. It usually poofs up and shrinks a little, well I did all of the steps to a T. And Then I put it in a bun afterwards. Yes It was an effortless detangling session, yes my hair was soft as butter. But maybe an hour later I had oil dripping down my neck and back, and it wasn't little droplets it was a whole trail!   it was so crazy. I think I used too much oil. Next time I'm only going to use maybe a half dollar size amount.


----------



## HairHustla (Feb 28, 2009)

Sareca you are a saint!

I am usually on lurker status but I had to come out of my shell for this,
I deep conditioned/clarified my hair using Rhassoul Clay, Coconut Milk, Goat Milk powder (trying to use it up) Chamomile powder and a little bit of neem oil.  Then let it sit in my hair for an hour.  Next I took extra virgin coconut oil and smoothed it all over my hair, left it on for about 5 minutes.  As I was rinsing it out my hair felt like I just don't know, I felt like I did not have any hair on my head it was so soft!  I did not want to even do the conditioner rinse afterwards but I did anyway and now my hair is super soft and shiny.  Thank you so very much for this amazing and useful information!  By the way I am a 1 year old natural and this hair board has made my journey easy as pie.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2009)

I just did an oil rinse and I think I used way too much oil. It really helped me detangle
and stuff but now I have such oily hair
 I have such a heavy hand! I need to control my portions 
I wanna go back in the shower and rinse this oil out! oops!
but still I'm so happy with my hair, my new growth looks good, my hair is soft and detangled....


----------



## mj11051 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bumping for others


----------



## tnorenberg (May 29, 2009)

I had to bring this one back. I have about 2 inches NG dry as all get out and tangled to death. It's been a while since I did an oil rinse, but I remembered the last time it helped me with detangling. I oil rinsed as a prepoo, shampooed and co and whala! Soft, moisturized, tangle  free hair. Sareca girl you are the Bomb!


----------



## tnorenberg (May 29, 2009)

bumping ........for the newbies .


----------



## BlondeByDesire (May 29, 2009)

tnorenberg said:


> bumping ........for the newbies .


 
So for the oil rinses, are we apply to dry hair or washed hair.  Also are we applying to the scalp or the hair? I'm I correct you have to rinse in cool water?


----------



## tnorenberg (May 30, 2009)

BlondeByDesire said:


> So for the oil rinses, are we apply to dry hair or washed hair.  Also are we applying to the scalp or the hair? I'm I correct you have to rinse in cool water?



I wet my hair first. Then saturated it with oil, scalp and hair. I let it stay on while I soaped up. Then rinsed it out w/ water as hot as I could stand it. Then shampoo and co as normal. i did it more like a prepoo. HTH


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 12, 2009)

THANKS LADIES!


----------



## camilla (Sep 2, 2009)

AN OLDIE BUT GOODIE


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Sep 2, 2009)

I will give this a try. Thanks for posting,


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

sareca said:


> Hey girlie!   You started a thread. The search isn't working for me but I think it has "oil wash" in the title.
> Thanks for sharing the knowledge.  You're definitely an oil pioneer!


yeah,  I called it oil wash, but yes it is an oil rinse too

I shared the method about a year before this thread,  its all good that I didnt get  the credit LOL

but never the less,  it is good to see so many ladies loving it


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 15, 2009)

bumping for others..


----------



## Taina (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't have a problem detangling my hair yet, is not that long. As per now, it just detangles with my conditioner, but i will try this today when i co-wash to know if i notice a change.

=)


----------



## bklyncurly (Dec 15, 2009)

Will definitely try. My hair and I fought like men last night!! The longer it gets, the more tangled mess it becomes. Glad this post made its' way back around because I think I missed it the first time around! erplexed


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm filing this one.....


----------



## Jazzmommy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm having mega troubles now detangling my hair now it's gotten longer, so I will check this out.. never thought to try it before. Thanks for posting again..


----------



## Auburn (Dec 15, 2009)

I want to try it!

Grapeseed Oil outperforms Olive Oil, Jojoba, Carrot Oil, Coconut and Avocado Oils by delivering:

-50x more protective Anti-Oxidants for less environmental damage and impurities
-Heat Protection up to 450 degrees, where as Olive Oil burns at 250 degrees F
- Lightweight, quick absorbing, with brilliant shine


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 16, 2009)

This worked great!! I used Surge Lotion Motion #9 Hair and Body oil. I bought this a few months ago at the BSS and never used it till now. It has aloe vera, jojoba oil, vitamin e oil, shea butter, olive oil, tea tree oil, soybean oil, clove oil, and coconut oil. I followed with Ion Reconstructing Treatment. Slathered new growth with Cantu Shea Butter leave in and I twisted my hair. I dont think my newgrowth has ever felt this soft and pliable.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow didnt know ppl did this on purpose lol. I was taking down my bun last night and my hair was soooo dry, So I drenched my hair in coconut oil. After about an hour I decided I used way too much so I  braided my hair in about 20 braids and rinsed with aussie moist. I let the braids air dry and I just pulled them back with a hair zing.

I must say my ends are super soft and one braid came loose overnight and it felt great as I rebraided it... Also, my hair was soo easy to braid I just used my finger to part and finger comb. This may become  a staple technique to battle my winter dryness


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Dec 21, 2009)

Last night I did the oil rinse with coconut oil.  My hair detangled *so *easily under the running water.  I worked section by section detangling with my Jibere shower comb until I could run the comb from root to tip without pause.  For the record I'm 12 weeks post tex lax and my new growth don't play!  Then I conditioned with my 12 en 1, rinsed, got the excess water out of my hair by squeezing it, added my leave in conditioning mixture and put it in a pony to air dry.  I must say, although my hair took forever to dry, it was very soft and well moisturized.  I couldn't keep my fingers out of my new growth! :blush3: I will be adding oil rinses to my regimen when needed.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 31, 2010)

Bumping this fabulous thread! Will be trying this out on next wash day using jojoba oil.


----------



## Sonye93 (Jan 31, 2010)

*squirms in chair* oooooo I can't wait to try this! I think I'm gonna use MY bew found love EVOO (I dunno why I overlooked it before). I think this will help combat my dryness too!!!! Yipeee (ok maybe I'm a littke TOO excited)


----------



## Sonye93 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh here's an EXCELLENT vid on oil rinsing that you guys may want to watch, I'm sure you'll enjoy it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nj_HlSEWwg


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 31, 2010)

Sonye93 said:


> Oh here's an EXCELLENT vid on oil rinsing that you guys may want to watch, I'm sure you'll enjoy it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nj_HlSEWwg



cool video thanks!
love the girl's hair!


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 12, 2010)

sub'ing...


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 12, 2010)

I did this for a while and loved it.  I'm going to have to revisit the technique.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to try this too. Question, how many times do you do this? Like can you do this once a week or do you have to do it every other day or what?


----------



## SVT (Feb 12, 2010)

Oil rinses definitely helped me with detangling.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 12, 2010)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I would like to try this too. Question, how many times do you do this? Like can you do this once a week or do you have to do it every other day or what?


 

Its just a technique for washing your hair.  You can do it however often you wish.  It boils down to just an extra step in the process between shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Its just a technique for washing your hair. You can do it however often you wish. It boils down to just an extra step in the process between shampoo and conditioner.


 
Oh I see, so I do it after shampooing. 

If I do it, do I need to deep condition as well? Can I still deep condition?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 13, 2010)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Oh I see, so I do it after shampooing.
> 
> If I do it, do I need to deep condition as well? Can I still deep condition?


 
You have  the option of DCing if you want to.  II always do.  The oil just helps with the detangling.  The first post breaks it down really well. 



sareca said:


> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> Rinse (or shampoo) your hair
> Coat in your favorite oil (I've used olive, jojoba, castor, meadowfoam, dabur alma, and aphogee EFA oil, red palm oil/butter--- my favorite is an amla, castor mix)
> Rinse with warm/hot water
> ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, I dont know how I missed this thread,
but I think I need this in my life.

It just so happens I have my FIRST try at amla oil brewing.  I'll either use that, castor oil or I know there is a bottle under my sink that I didn't like the smell of (so maybe I'll use it up).

I was planning to go and  revist henna (adding indigo this time) over the weekend  but maybe I can figure a way to do both.


----------



## SVT (Mar 20, 2010)

OIL RINSES RRROCK! TANGLES ARE DISSOLVED!

'tis all


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 23, 2010)

Experiment 1
·        Rinsed and massaged head under warm water to clean and get rid of shed hairs. I don't comb or brush my hair, only six inches long.
·        Squeezed out most of the water and applied ¼ cup castor oil.
·        Rinsed under very warm water.
·        Applied the last of my Suave Professionals Humectant Conditioner over it and let it sit during my shower.
·        Rinsed under cold water.
·        Shake and go!

  I skipped using any type of moisturizer afterward because it was still greasy. By bedtime, my strands were slightly oily, but my scalp stayed greasy. Castor oil may be too thick or I used too much. I avoided the next-day crunchiness, so I decided to skip washing until the following morning. 

Experiment 2
·        Rinsed and massaged under warm water as I poured a mixture of baking soda and water (2 tbs in 16 oz) gradually over my head to clarify.
·        Rinsed and applied ¼ cup EVOO (17 oz $6.99 biggs).
·        Let it sit for the whole shower, then rinsed.
·        Shake and go!

  Impressive how well the baking soda cleansed my hair and scalp without making it squeak. I need a better spray bottle for application, though. After drying, my strands were barely greasy, but the scalp still retained enough oil to lube up my hands if I needed to. The following-morning hair became slightly crispy, so I decided to experiment again.

Experiment 3
·        Massaged in 2 tsp of EVOO.
·        Slopped on 4 fat tbs of Alberto VO5 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner (15 oz. $0.89 biggs).

  Much better! No oiliness and very little morning crisp, but I think it can improve. I had hoped to continue #3 for a while, but due to a little bitty someone, I have to use my more expensive conditioner. Maybe I will skip a day…nah.

Experiment 4
·        Massaged in 2 tsp of EVOO, let it sit while brushing my teeth, then rinsed.
·        Dumped 2 rounded tbs of Nature’s Gate Chamomile & Lemon Verbena Moisturizing Conditioner for Dry, Damaged Hair (with a ½ tsp of honey).

  A touch drier the next day, no likie.

Experiment 5: Used less castor oil (2 tsp) with the Passion Fruit Smoothie, but I put the conditioner on top of the oil.

  I liked this! My hair and scalp had barely any oil left on it when it dries and even less in the morning. Silky strands will never happen for me, but it is soft enough to skip a day’s co-wash.

  Experiment 6: Use the Nature’s Gate with castor oil.

  My hair likes the cheapie better than the Nature’s Gate when I use oil. I’ll do the castor oil/cheapie combo for a while to see the cumulative effect over a few weeks. Not using a moisturizer afterward would be so worth it.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah I tried the oil rinses as well too. I tried two weeks in a row. I like it but at the same time I don't because what I do is I wash my hair in sections braided up. So what I did was I took down the braid to coat my hair and then braided it back up to rinse. 

I might have to just coat the braid and rinse the braid to save time.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, OP for this!  I remember doing oil rinses like 5 years ago, and I forgot how beneficial they were for the actual health and shine of my hair.  At the time, I gave it up b/c I had bone-straight relaxed hair, so the extra oil made my hair a heavy, greasy mess at times.  Since I have all this NG coming in, I've had major issues with tangles and snarls.  I'm gonna have to revisit the oil rinsing!  I used to apply Nexxus Botanoil (ya'll might remember that), then rinse.  I don't remember applying condish, which is prolly why there was so much oil left in my hair!

Gonna try this next wash and see what happens!  It can't hurt, b/c my hair and scalp LOVE oil.

ETA: Chyle, I had to come back in this thread and update.  I did me an oil rinse tonight and my hair has never been so easy to detangle with 8+ months of NG and 12-14 inches of texlaxed hair!  OMG, I can't believe how well this worked.  I rinsed with aq (water), sprayed on my mix of oils, let it sit on for a bit, then rinsed out.  Applied my Mud condish, let it sit for a few mins.  Rinsed.  Applied my moisturizing cheapies and then rinsed again after about 5-10 mins.  I applied my leave-ins, and my hair has not combed out that easily in MONTHS.  I had 40% LESS shed hair during the comb-out, and my hair also felt more moisturized and stronger, yet still soft.  This is definitely a keeper.  My scalp felt sooo good.  I can only imagine how it will feel once I order my peppermint oil for that tingle!


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried oil rinsing today. My hair came out soft, but on the oily side. Nothing I can't handle, though. I think I did something wrong, though. After first rinsing the hair, am I supposed to blot dry and then apply the oil, or just apply the oil to sopping wet hair erplexed?


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 26, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> I tried oil rinsing today. My hair came out soft, but on the oily side. Nothing I can't handle, though. I think I did something wrong, though. After first rinsing the hair, am I supposed to blot dry and then apply the oil, or just apply the oil to sopping wet hair erplexed?


Try gently squeezing out some or most of the water, use less oil and/or leaving the conditioner on longer.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

Bumping...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 12, 2010)

I did my first oil rinse tonight, and I absolutely love it. I adopted the practice in an effort to get rid of some of the many oils I own, but I will keep it because I have never, EVER been able to detangle my hair this well. I only wish I had discovered this while transitioning!!


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Aug 12, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I did my first oil rinse tonight, and I absolutely love it. I adopted the practice in an effort to get rid of some of the many oils I own, but I will keep it because I have never, EVER been able to detangle my hair this well. I only wish I had discovered this while transitioning!!


Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 12, 2010)

IrisDaVirus said:


> Your hair is very pretty!


THANK YOU!


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 3, 2010)

Gonna try this for the first time ever...  Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Urban (Sep 3, 2010)

^^^YAY another oil rinser! Please do let us know how it turns out. I'm in the middle of oil rinsing at the moment. I'm just doing the conditioner part overnight. Couldn't be bothered washing it out tonight.


----------



## Vashti (Sep 3, 2010)

I started doing this about a month ago and it definitely has been helping with the SSKs. I always put in the oil and conditioner overnight and rinse it out the next morning. My hair comes out not as soft as i like though. I might need to use more conditioner.


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 3, 2010)

Vashti said:


> I started doing this about a month ago and* it definitely has been helping with the SSKs*. I always put in the oil and conditioner overnight and rinse it out the next morning. My hair comes out not as soft as i like though. I might need to use more conditioner.


 
This is the main reason I want to try it.  I have been plagued with SSKs forever!  I cannot seem to retain length because of them (and of course, I start picking at them or cutting them).  I'll definitely let you all know the results tomorrow.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 28, 2010)

I just tried the oil rinse with sunflower oil.  I am very pleased with the results.  My hair was shiny and the curls were popping like never before.  I had to take a picture before I deep conditioned my hair.  Thank you for this tip, I will incorporate this into my regimen.


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 1, 2010)

I should revisit this so I can use up some of these oils I have.


----------



## Curlykale (Dec 1, 2010)

This has to be the best thread ever. I don't know if I have already written it down somewhere in but it changed my life. Thanks Sareca. bumpbumpandbump!


----------



## soulfusion (Dec 7, 2010)

I finally tried this because of your post.  My hair feels wonderful.  Thanks!



Jewell said:


> Thanks, OP for this!  I remember doing oil rinses like 5 years ago, and I forgot how beneficial they were for the actual health and shine of my hair.  At the time, I gave it up b/c I had bone-straight relaxed hair, so the extra oil made my hair a heavy, greasy mess at times.  Since I have all this NG coming in, I've had major issues with tangles and snarls.  I'm gonna have to revisit the oil rinsing!  I used to apply Nexxus Botanoil (ya'll might remember that), then rinse.  I don't remember applying condish, which is prolly why there was so much oil left in my hair!
> 
> Gonna try this next wash and see what happens!  It can't hurt, b/c my hair and scalp LOVE oil.
> 
> ETA: Chyle, I had to come back in this thread and update.  I did me an oil rinse tonight and my hair has never been so easy to detangle with 8+ months of NG and 12-14 inches of texlaxed hair!  OMG, I can't believe how well this worked.  I rinsed with aq (water), sprayed on my mix of oils, let it sit on for a bit, then rinsed out.  Applied my Mud condish, let it sit for a few mins.  Rinsed.  Applied my moisturizing cheapies and then rinsed again after about 5-10 mins.  I applied my leave-ins, and my hair has not combed out that easily in MONTHS.  I had 40% LESS shed hair during the comb-out, and my hair also felt more moisturized and stronger, yet still soft.  This is definitely a keeper.  My scalp felt sooo good.  I can only imagine how it will feel once I order my peppermint oil for that tingle!


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 12, 2010)

***Bumping***

I tried this for the first time yesterday, and OMG!!  My hair has NEVER been this soft.  I didn't co-wash, just rinsed with water, applied the oil for around 10 minutes, then rinsed.  

Definitely a keeper for me!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 12, 2010)

I oil rinse before I shampoo my hair and it helps prevent it from feeling stripped.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm so glad someone bumped this thread.  I've been
using this technique on me and my DS who is 4a/4b
like me for about 3 weeks.  His li'l fro is doing much
better since I added this one step on wash day.  
Daily maintenance is some S Curl and olive oil under
a conditioning cap/plastic bag before showering and
he styles his fro as the last thing he does before 
leaving the house.  (Sometimes just the plastic bag
bag/cap is enough).

I think the main difference is what he looks like when
he gets home.  His hair doesn't look dry and pickininny,
if you can imagine that.  It maintains a nice sheen and
shape from the morning.  It's hard for me to believe
that just adding olive oil as a step in the wash regimen
once per week can make such a difference but it seems
to be the cure.

For me:

So wonderful for my ends, detangling is easy peasy
and I don't get as many fairy knots.  In fact my ends
feel really smooth. I haven't trimmed my ends in just
over a year and I'm overdue.  My hair feels softer
overall.  ...

I like to twirl the ends of my twists to set them and
they would sometimes unravel a little and look like
little afro puffs. Afro Detangler fixed that buuuuttt I 
ran outta that and can't afford to get anymore right
now.  I may not have to buy it since I've been oil rinsing.

I really love it


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 12, 2010)

I will be trying this now that I'm natural again


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 17, 2010)

I did my first oil rinse last week, I used avocado oil. It helped my hair (nautral) stay moist, soft, detangled, and stretched all week. I am going to do an oil rinse tomorrow when I was my hair and I will continue to do them. I am excited to try different oils. This has helped my hair so much! I encouraged anyone who has not done it to give it a try.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 30, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try this out using hemp seed/rice bran oil when I co-wash tomorrow...


----------



## Kiki0130 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^^ Good!  Go for it!  I hope you love it like I do ~


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I did my first oil rinse tonight, and I absolutely love it. I adopted the practice in an effort to get rid of some of the many oils I own, but I will keep it because I have never, EVER been able to detangle my hair this well. I only wish I had discovered this while transitioning!!


At what step do you detangle? Did you wet detangle in the shower or damp/dry detangle out of the shower? I'm trying to figure out where I'm going wrong. I typically detangle on damp hair rather when I'm out of the shower rather than shower detangling on wet hair. I tend to lose less hair when I'm out of the shower than when shower detangling.



Urban said:


> ^^^YAY another oil rinser! Please do let us know how it turns out. I'm in the middle of oil rinsing at the moment. I'm just doing the conditioner part overnight. Couldn't be bothered washing it out tonight.


I must be doing something wrong because I'm not getting those fabulous detangling sessions. I will try it again this weekend as I prep my hair for my TU next week. I hope this goes well because ng can use some good ole detangling. It tends to matt up.

Where to insert oil rinsing if I plan to --
poo, protein treat with aphogee 2 min, roux PC, DC?


----------



## Kiki0130 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Divachyk, I've been detangling during the rinsing of the conditioner under running
water in the shower.  Of course I use a wide-toothed shower comb.

I also have one of those plastic drain catcher thingies so I can monitor how much hair
is coming out.  It's definitely less than ever.  

For my son who's wearing a twa:

I wash his hair in the sink and do the same thing.  During the rinsing of the
conditioner I use the wide toothed comb while using a spray nozzle I purchased at the
BSS.  The comb glides through his hair now.

I think that it makes it much easier for us than with just conditioner alone.  The oil
step helps to provide the slip necessary for the strands to separate under the running
water.


----------



## liberationtheory (Jan 2, 2011)

[whew, so happy to be back responding since i renewed my subscription].

I tried oil rinsing for the first time yesterday and it's the TRUTH! I underprocessed my hair during my last touch up and was worried about how I was going to stand 6 weeks to correct it. But oil rinsing really has made all the difference (damn, i sound like an infomercial).

This is what I did and will continue to do, at least monthly.

1- Washed with shampoo and rinsed.
2- Put in a mixture of jojoba, almond, and castor oil. Let sit for about 5-10 minutes. Rinse.
3- Applied a deep conditioner. Did the alternative steam method: Put towel that was in boiling water and wrung out on hair. Cover with plastic bag. Apply another towel. Shower cap. 
4- Took a nice long hot shower (didn't use a heat source to keep the steam going). Rinsed all out with cool water. Detangled (if you can call it that because all I had to do was glide my shower comb through a few times).
5- Used some chi heat protectant and blow-dried. Wrapped and went to bed.

Next day-- luscious, soft, hair that feels amazing!! It's not greasy at all. 

Here is a pic from my fotki:


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 2, 2011)

This sounds great. Someone was recommending it to help cut down on the knots I've been getting recently.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 2, 2011)

*LiberationTheory*, thanks for posting your results here.  I'm still too nervous
to visit Fotki so I know I'm missing out on a lot of gorgeousness like your
picture.


*KeepItHealthy*, there might be some truth to it but I guess you'll never know
unless you try it out, right?

Sareca must be so proud of this thread.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried this with Castor oil and my hair was one big tangled mess.  Olive oil however worked beautifully.

YMMV


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 2, 2011)

CocoBunny said:


> I tried this with Castor oil and my hair was one big tangled mess.  Olive oil however worked beautifully.
> 
> YMMV




Yep, olive oil works beautifully for me too.  I've never seen or don't
remember the consistency of castor oil but I've seen some members 
say it's really thick.  That may be why.  It may not rinse out as well.

I've been doing this each and every time I shampoo with olive oil.

Relaxed hair and thin strands might require an even lighter oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2011)

Bumping & Reading........


----------



## lettieg27 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I started oil rinsing and it does make a huge difference. I simply rinse my hair in the shower, add some oil and let it sit will i wash my body. After that I put some conditioner on top  and rinse it all out. I can actually leave my hair free instead of washing in braids. I just bought a tangle teezer to help with detangling this combined with the oil rinses are making a huge impact on my hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 9, 2011)

subscribing...


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 9, 2011)

lettieg27 said:


> I just wanted to add that I started oil rinsing and it does make a huge difference. I simply rinse my hair in the shower, add some oil and let it sit will i wash my body. After that I put some conditioner on top  and rinse it all out. I can actually leave my hair free instead of washing in braids. I just bought a tangle teezer to help with detangling this combined with the oil rinses are making a huge impact on my hair.



Hmmm... My method always involves shampooing.  DS's head is itchy
right now so I'm gonna try it this once he's done some more home-
work.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, so while DS was trying to do his homework I accosted his hair with some
olive oil and let him hang out with that for about 1 hour.

In the sink, I rinsed his hair with very warm water then applied Tresemme
Moisture Rich with yet more olive oil.

Detangled his afro.

Rinsed everything out and dried his hair to damp with a tee shirt.

Applied S-Curl No Drip, a little olive oil and Braid Spray and he picked 
it all out.

It's been 1.5 hours and his hair is feeling as great as it always feels
after oil rinsing.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 11, 2011)

definately trying this tonight, yep!


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 11, 2011)

I've tried it about five different ways, including the oil rinse (castor oil) by itself, or before a co-wash, and after the cowash.  I love it all ways--and will tell as many people about the oil rinses as I can!


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I like doing my oil rinses as the last step. I just fear blocking out the moisture if i do it before a deep condition. I'll usually add oil to my dc or do it after a dc. I don't use a lot of oil so it's easy to rinse.


----------



## JollyGal (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks OP for the thread!!!!

I'm so happy to read about the great results you are all having with Oil rinses.
I'm wondering how I can fit it into my reggie. I only use natural products on my hair apart my conditioner (detangler) which is Aussie Moist. I want to eventually stop using aussie moist.

Is it possible to use the oil rinsing method without conditioner? 
Or, has anyone tried this method with homemade conditioner/ 100% natural conditioner?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anonymous1 said:


> I like doing my oil rinses as the last step. I just fear blocking out the moisture if i do it before a deep condition. I'll usually add oil to my dc or do it after a dc. I don't use a lot of oil so it's easy to rinse.



I think I know how you feel about this.  I felt this way too.  The
weird thing is that the process works really well the way Sareca
outlined in the first post.

The best thing is, as Virtuenow said ^^ is that you can do it 50-11
different ways and it just works.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 11, 2011)

sunhun said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks OP for the thread!!!!
> 
> ...




You got me thinking.  I use the conditioner step to detangle so
I don't know if it can be done without a conditioner but using
a homemade 100% natural conditioner should work.

Conditioners add artificial oils (and other stuff depending on the
conditioner) that shampoo sucks out of the hair.  If you don't use
shampoo, perhaps you won't need conditioner.

Maybe someone who knows more about the science of it all will
come in with a better answer.

ETA:  Oil-rinsing, to me, is simply a hot oil treatment so I don't
see there being a problem.  I've never tried detangling without
conditioner so if you try it, please report back.  I'd love to know
how it works out for you.


----------



## lettieg27 (Feb 11, 2011)

sunhun said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks OP for the thread!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Sunhun I think the oil rinses would work without conditioner as well, I simply use the conditioner to get rid of it, lol, I use brands like Yes to Carrots, Giovanni, or SheaMoisture, they are natural with some preservatives. But you will notice after you let the oil sit on your hair in the shower that it is easy to move your hands through. I personally don't detangle in the shower cause I don't like to spend that much time in there. So I detangle as I apply my deep conditioner and my hair does not knot up on itself like it usually would.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 12, 2011)

sunhun said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks OP for the thread!!!!
> 
> ...


Totally possible to use just oil

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...92036-yall-gonna-think-im-crazy-oil-wash.html

works great


----------



## MegB29203 (Feb 16, 2011)

I tried an oil rinse today and am OFFICIALLY on the oil rinse bandwagon!! I can't even describe how much more pleasant this detangling process was even though I'm almost 7 months post. 

I'm gonna do this forever...i didn't even have to add anything to my hair afterwards. I shampoo'd, did an oil rinse with Herbal Essences conditioner then DC'd with cholesterol/shea butter and my hair felt sooooo good after I rinsed that out. I just sprayed a few splashes of leave-in, blow-dryed, and flat ironed. And my hair is soooo shiny and moisturized. I'm a believer! lol


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 16, 2011)

MegB29203 said:


> I tried an oil rinse today and am OFFICIALLY on the oil rinse bandwagon!! I can't even describe how much more pleasant this detangling process was even though I'm almost 7 months post.
> 
> I'm gonna do this forever...i didn't even have to add anything to my hair afterwards. I shampoo'd, did an oil rinse with Herbal Essences conditioner then DC'd with cholesterol/shea butter and my hair felt sooooo good after I rinsed that out. I just sprayed a few splashes of leave-in, blow-dryed, and flat ironed. And my hair is soooo shiny and moisturized. I'm a believer! lol



U saiid u did an oil rinse w/ Herbal essence conditioner-- I guess thats a typo?  I'm gonna do oil rinses (w/castor oil) forever too.  Everytime I wet my hair! I need to stock up on oil now! 

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 16, 2011)

sunhun said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks OP for the thread!!!!
> 
> ...



Yes, several of us do oil rinses w/out using conditioner afterwards.  I do oil rinses alone sometimes (no shampoo or conditioner). Just wet the hair first then add oil.  I also call it oil cleansing or oil washing (like  Irresistible). I'm exploring a shift to all natural products-- I don't like commercial shampoos or conditioners very much. The leave my hair hard n dry. Let us know how it works for u if u try it.

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2011)

Lita and virtuenow and others that will be so kind as to chime in...my take: um, FAIL. I warm rinsed, heavily coated with evoo, let sit for ~5mins, warm rinsed, applied Aubrey Organics White Camellia, let sit for ~5mins, cool rinsed -- results: overly oily hair! When I rub my hair, my hands are super oily. I will say, the hair has a nice sheen and minimal breakage *knocks on woods*. My porosity wasn't an issue when air drying and my ends are not bushy. As for the oily hair -- Where did I go wrong? Did I not rinse the oil out good enough before using the condish?


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Lita and virtuenow and others that will be so kind as to chime in...my take: um, FAIL. I warm rinsed, heavily coated with evoo, let sit for ~5mins, warm rinsed, applied Aubrey Organics White Camellia, let sit for ~5mins, cool rinsed -- results: overly oily hair! When I rub my hair, my hands are super oily. I will say, the hair has a nice sheen and minimal breakage *knocks on woods*. My porosity wasn't an issue when air drying and my ends are not bushy. As for the oily hair -- Where did I go wrong? Did I not rinse the oil out good enough before using the condish?



Hi, three things may hv went wrong here. 1) You should rinse w/hot water- hot as u can get. Warm is not hot enuff to slip the oil out.  2) You may have used too much oil- a litte bit goes a long way. 3) you probably didnt rinse enough oil out (that takes me bk too the hot water thing). You can actually feel the level of oil in ur hair as ur rinsing (once u get used)- just slide ur fiingers thru annd u can decide if it feels "clean" enuff.  

For now, you can do another co wash or just seee if ur hair soaks some oil up.  It gets better once get the hang of it!  

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sareca (Feb 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Lita and @virtuenow and others that will be so kind as to chime in...my take: um, FAIL. I warm rinsed, heavily coated with evoo, let sit for ~5mins, warm rinsed, applied Aubrey Organics White Camellia, let sit for ~5mins, cool rinsed -- results: overly oily hair! When I rub my hair, my hands are super oily. I will say, the hair has a nice sheen and minimal breakage *knocks on woods*. My porosity wasn't an issue when air drying and my ends are not bushy. As for the oily hair -- Where did I go wrong? Did I not rinse the oil out good enough before using the condish?





virtuenow said:


> Hi, three things may hv went wrong here. 1) You should rinse w/hot water- hot as u can get. Warm is not hot enuff to slip the oil out.  2) You may have used too much oil- a litte bit goes a long way. 3) you probably didnt rinse enough oil out (that takes me bk too the hot water thing). You can actually feel the level of oil in ur hair as ur rinsing (once u get used)- just slide ur fiingers thru annd u can decide if it feels "clean" enuff.
> 
> For now, you can do another co wash or just seee if ur hair soaks some oil up.  It gets better once get the hang of it!



I agree with virtuenow on the hot water. That's usually the culprit for me. You might also just need to sleep on it (no pun intended).  Sometimes my hair needs overnight to drink up the surplus oil.

eTA: make sure you wear a bonnet to keep the oil off your pillow (and face).


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

divachyk For my last rinse...I use hot water & the steam from the water helps with the oil too....Other wise your on track....Keep us posted.

*When I first started doing this..I used small amounts of oil/until I realize what amount worked & didn't work for me...So next time just use a little & adjust accordingly..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2011)

Lita: Yes, I used way too much oil. I will scale back next time.

sareca: I didn't use hot water because I was trying to preserve the hot water in the water heater but I'll use hot next time. I slept on it, still oily. I keep it bunned up anyway so no biggie. I will be shampooing Mon so having oily hair for a few days won't frustrate me too bad. Are you using any particular kind/type of shampoo to remove the oil buildup or must it be a clarifying and/or sulfate poo? Thx for the bonnet reminder; I always tie up at night as I suffer from acne too much to overlook this step. 

virtuenow: When I applied the oil, my hair felt kind of grippy and was still feeling a little rough even after rinsing. It didn't soften up until I applied condish. Perhaps this all goes back to not using hot water. I'll try again after I get a TU to see if it goes well.

Do you ladies oil rinse on your short hair day...meaning, when you're doing a rinse out conditioner or do you sometimes DC after oil rinsing? I'm sure you've posted this already but....

Thx!


----------



## Napp (Feb 18, 2011)

i tried this the other day when i washed out my press. i divided in 4 sections and oiled each one up with palmers moisturizing cocobutter body oil i let it sit for a few minutes and them applied Main n tail deep moisturizing conditioner  and let that sit for a few minutes. then i rinse it out. it was very easy to comb my hair but then again i just washed out a press. the real test is in the following weeks. i dont plan on using heat for a while so i really hope this works.

also did i oil rinse correctly?erplexed


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

divachyk I dont oil rinse on shot days....Too much for me...I mostly use sulfate free poo..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know how to use the mention button yet, but yes, I do oil rinse on short days.  In fact, the oil rinse is the only step I do on some of my short days.  Rinse w/water, apply oil, rinse w/hot water.  I have DC both before and after oil rinsing. 

Divachyk, you may also want to try a different oil.  I use castor oil and always have soft results.  I used jbco a few times too, same results.  you're right, the more oil, the more "grippy" it feels.  Once that feeling is gone, or loosened some, then you know the oil is slipping or rinsing out.  It sounds like you never really rinsed the oil out 

Napp, glad to hear it went well.  I wouldn't say you did it incorrectly b/c I think there is no one "right" way to do it.  But the original instructions are to wet the hair first; then do the oil, then rinse.  Then put on your conditioner.  You basically consolidated the process and slapped the conditioner right on top of the oil .  Its definitely different, but it worked for u (most importantly)


----------



## sareca (Feb 20, 2011)

divachyk

I use my regular shampoo highly diluted.  That's usually enough for my hair to feel clean. I also like VN's idea of using a different oil. I'd try a lighter oil (sesame, sunflower, jojoba) those might get better results for you.  Just don't give up on it yet.  If you can find the right combination it's magically.


----------



## lovingmyhair2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Holding my spot until I have more time to read this thread.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 1, 2011)

What's new with all the oil rinsers? I haven't tried it lately....but would love for the experts to chime in and give me motivation.  @Lita, @virtuenow,sareca and all others not named that got this thing whipped like a pro.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> What's new with all the oil rinsers? I haven't tried it lately....but would love for the experts to chime in and give me motivation.  @Lita, @virtuenow,@sareca and all others not named that got this thing whipped like a pro.


 
divachyk Here's whats new: Deep condition on dry hair w/Aubrey Organics GPB. See Sareca's thread: "Dont sleep on deep conditioning dry hair with heat". Well I dont really do it on dry hair, I do a pre poo w/Chicoro's mix http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482, then apply the AOGPB, then plastic cap & towel. Then I co-wash it out-- it feels so great already. Then I do my fav- castor oil rinse. Bestest, and most moistest my hair has evah felt!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

divachyk said:


> What's new with all the oil rinsers? I haven't tried it lately....but would love for the experts to chime in and give me motivation.  @Lita, @virtuenow,sareca and all others not named that got this thing whipped like a pro.



divachyk Hi! Non-thing is too new..Incorporating my butters back into my routine..

*Oil rinsing-Wash hair with sulfate free poo,apply oil (Rice bran & Pumpkin seed oil),Rinse out with hot water,Run moisturizing Con thru,wash out.style as always...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 2, 2011)

hi all....first time poster to this thread.  i swear by using oil during shampoo/condish regimen.  i don't necessarily add oil seperately i.e. after shampoo and before condish.  instead i mix oil with my shampoo.  i've recently started mixing my own shampoo using african black soap and oils such as JBCO, amla, almond or moringa, veg glycerin.  it makes for a very moisturizing shampoo with a good lather.  i find that this leaves my hair so very easy to detangle that it almost doesn't matter what condish i use (providing it doesn't contain protein).  love it - having oil as a part of the shampoo/condish regimen wins!!


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 3, 2011)

Lita said:


> divachyk Hi! Non-thing is too new..Incorporating my butters back into my routine..
> 
> *Oil rinsing-Wash hair with sulfate free poo,apply oil (Rice bran & Pumpkin seed oil),Rinse out with hot water,Run moisturizing Con thru,wash out.style as always...
> 
> ...


Lita - your hair is GORG!!!!  luv it.....also, never heard of rice bran and pumpkin seed oil - curious re: the 4-1-1 on those? thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 3, 2011)

virtuenow and others, I bumped the DC on dry hair thread for those interested. I have questions (of course) that I posted in that thread.


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Lita - your hair is GORG!!!!  luv it.....also, never heard of rice bran and pumpkin seed oil - curious re: the 4-1-1 on those? thanks!



coyacoy  Thank you! Rice bran is a cermaide/that softens,detangles & seals in moisture with-out weighing your hair down....Pumpkin seed is a natural DHT blocker/helps to keep the scalp healthy,prevents shedding & makes your hair really soft.....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Butrsoft (Apr 15, 2011)

Sareca, many thanks to you for posting this. I tried my first oil rinse in the shower today and forgot a couple of steps (tried to rely on memory instead of rereading your post) and I am STILL impressed with the results. My hair is so moist and soft hours after my wash and not at all greasy and I used a LOT of coconut oil. I can only imagine what my results will be on my next wash when I follow your directions to the letter .


----------



## Curlykale (Apr 16, 2011)

bumpitybumpbump!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so trying this when I wash my hair this week. I've done a dry DC with AOGPB before and I love it. I'm hoping the pre poo and oil rinsing will be the perfect combo to help keep ssk's at bay.



virtuenow said:


> @divachyk Here's whats new: Deep condition on dry hair w/Aubrey Organics GPB. See Sareca's thread: "Dont sleep on deep conditioning dry hair with heat". Well I dont really do it on dry hair, I do a pre poo w/Chicoro's mix http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482, then apply the AOGPB, then plastic cap & towel. Then I co-wash it out-- it feels so great already. Then I do my fav- castor oil rinse. Bestest, and most moistest my hair has evah felt!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried oil-rinsing today, and I think it could be good thing for my regimen. I used castor oil, but I think it's too thick. I need an oil that has more slip, so I'll try EVOO next time. I'm not sure if it has helped in the moisture department just yet, but my strands do feel "smoother".


----------



## blackmaven (Jun 12, 2011)

I love oil rinsing using olive oil.  I should have jumped on bandwagon years ago.  It is a keeper for me.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jun 13, 2011)

sareca said:


> Make sure you let me know if it worked for you.



I am going to try this and post my results! Thanks for the tip.

***I tried the oil rinse today with castor oil and my hair is soft and my new growth is straighter. I will continue to use this method to see if I see a real difference***


----------



## Jewell (Jun 16, 2011)

When I take my cornrows down, I will be resuming my oil rinses to provide more slip and keep moisture sealed in. My fave oils to use in the past have been EVOO alone or mixed with Amla oil (I know, mineral oil but it works well 4 me), Vatika Oil + EVOO, Mahabhringaraj oil + EVOO + Maka Oil (mainly coconut based).  Now I wanna take the braids out early just to play in my hair!  (But alas, I shall resist--I'm determined to get some good growth frm this install).


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 16, 2011)

I did an oil rinse yesterday after washing and doing a deep conditioner (which is basically a "regular" conditioner with oils mixed in).  After rinsing everything out, I ran coconut oil through my hair for the final rinse.  My hair was super smooth and easy to work with.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jun 16, 2011)

Its summertime so im back on midweek oil rising...

I just did one last night with vegetable oil (yeah I ran out of EVOO)  and my hair feels great

best part of all, I was able to take a 25 min shower, and that included detangling!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 16, 2011)

I did one two days ago and my hair was sooooo much more easy to detangle. I just have to not freak out about oil running down my face while rinsing bc my skin is already oily and more oil usually causes it to break out. 

Yes I found this thread and HAD to try it after suffering from a row of 3 ssks on one strand of hair   but how often do u do one??


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tried the oil rinsing last night for the first time. I used a bunch of oils that I am trying to go thru.  It felt too greasy for me, so I ended up using my Emu shampoo bar from Backcountrynaturals.com . I did one wash with that and my hair was still soft. I could still feel quite a bit of oil in it even after rinsing, so I just conditioned again and went on about my routine. Befor I start to twist my hair I like for it to airdry some. When I began twisting my hair was a little oily, but still soft.  Even though I used My Honey Child honey Haircreme mixed with gel, it is not greasy today. This will be  a permanent addition to my reggie. Maybe it will help me get to WSL quicker!!


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 18, 2011)

sareca said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I use my regular shampoo highly diluted. That's usually enough for my hair to feel clean. I also like VN's idea of using a different oil. I'd try a lighter oil (sesame, sunflower, jojoba) those might get better results for you. Just don't give up on it yet. If you can find the right combination it's magically.


 

Off topic, what is your type??


----------



## lushcoils (Jun 19, 2011)

Olive oil rinse is leaving my hair crunchy. Is it possible that it's not for everyone? Or should I try a different oil?


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 19, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> Olive oil rinse is leaving my hair crunchy. Is it possible that it's not for everyone? Or should I try a different oil?



Me too. And its not just evoo, but grapeseed and Africas 's Best oil. Also leaves it dry. I am waiting for responses to your question.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 19, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> Olive oil rinse is leaving my hair crunchy. Is it possible that it's not for everyone? Or should I try a different oil?



I don't like olive oil for my hair, it always leaves a general crunch feeling. But castor oil rinse, oh my...I originally thought it would be too thick and greaasy, but found that a little bit goes a LONG wayN and it spreads so nice under water. And africas best feels like a cheap or low grade blend of oils.


Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## lushcoils (Jun 19, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I don't like olive oil for my hair, it always leaves a general crunch feeling. But castor oil rinse, oh my...I originally thought it would be too thick and greaasy, but found that a little bit goes a LONG wayN and it spreads so nice under water. And africas best feels like a cheap or low grade blend of oils.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I have Jamaican black castor oil on hand. I thought it would be too thick, but I'll give it a try. Thanks! I just hope the smell doesn't linger. lol


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 19, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I don't like olive oil for my hair, it always leaves a general crunch feeling. But castor oil rinse, oh my...I originally thought it would be too thick and greaasy, but found that a little bit goes a LONG wayN and it spreads so nice under water. And africas best feels like a cheap or low grade blend of oils.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> I have Jamaican black castor oil on hand. I thought it would be too thick, but I'll give it a try. Thanks! I just hope the smell doesn't linger. lol



No it doesn't linger. I'm still using up my mix. I had a couple of different oils just sitting around. So I mixed them all up. JBCO, EVOO, and Deshani Scalp Elixir I bought a while ago from Shescentit.

It's REALLY stopping my SSK issue tho


----------



## lushcoils (Jun 19, 2011)

Woah, I did the olive oil rinse this morning = hair felt crunchy.

Trimmed hair. Shampooed again and did the castor oil rinse an hour ago = hair feels so much softer than with the oo rinse. I hope this is a keeper in regimen. Let's hope my hair dries soft.


----------



## nevaeh (Jun 20, 2011)

This right here is a keeper! I have thick, 4b, 8 weeks post, texlaxed hair that is about 1-1.5 from APL.  For some reason my last wash was heck to detangle. I usually don't have problems with detangling my hair after washing, maybe its the length plus the new growth I don't know but what I do know is that I have found my answer.

Last night I dry DC'd with heat (also new to me) rinsed, shampoo'd, rinsed, applied EVOO (need to work on application but good thing I was in the shower), rinsed, ran conditioner through my hair, rinsed, t shirt dried, applied leave in (Kimmytube mixture) and a dime size amount of Argan oil. Baby, when I say the comb went through my hair like butter, it did.  I air dried and my hair remained smooth and moisturized and its light not oily. 

If I had a curl pattern I would just go, but I don't so up in a bun it went. I thank all of you for this tip!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

I did a rinse with plain coconut oil last nite!  my hair loves that more than the castor oil!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 29, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I did a rinse with plain coconut oil last nite!  my hair loves that more than the castor oil!



I find castor oil better for leaving in and coconut oil for rinsing out.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 11, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Me too. And its not just evoo, but grapeseed and Africas 's Best oil. Also leaves it dry. I am waiting for responses to your question.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Maybe you should use a lighter or heavier oil.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep bumping into this thread.  I am going to try on my next cowash day.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 11, 2011)

So this has a name huh?  I use coconut oil and my hair is soooo soft.  I started doing this because mixing oil in with my conditioner always left my hair feeling like it was coated.  I know many people love mixing oil with their conditioner, but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 11, 2011)

Have any of you ladies tried using Camellia oil for oil rinses? I recently purchased this oil and it's amazing. It acts like an oil but it does not leave your hair greasy just very moisturised and silky.

Are any of the original ladies still using this method?


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 11, 2011)

MeechUK said:


> Have any of you ladies tried using Camellia oil for oil rinses? I recently purchased this oil and it's amazing. It acts like an oil but it does not leave your hair greasy just very moisturised and silky.
> 
> Are any of the original ladies still using this method?



If I am not mistaken, Camellia is the oil the Geisha used?  I think I have it on my wishlist somewhere.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2011)

MeechUK said:


> Have any of you ladies tried using Camellia oil for oil rinses? I recently purchased this oil and it's amazing. It acts like an oil but it does not leave your hair greasy just very moisturised and silky.
> 
> Are any of the original ladies still using this method?



I recently got some and I _love _it on my skin!  Its a little too $$ for me to use it on my hair, but I have rubbed about a quarter sized amount on freshly washed hair and it felt amazing!  I need to source some in bulk...


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 12, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> If I am not mistaken, Camellia is the oil the Geisha used?  I think I have it on my wishlist somewhere.




That's right it's a great oil. I heard about it last year and then read about it on the Africurl website. It stops breakage in it's tracks and instils moisturise and strength. Try it you won't regret it. It's a bit pricey but worth the money. You only need a few drops per application because a little goes a long way!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 12, 2011)

MeechUK said:


> That's right it's a great oil. I heard about it last year and then read about it on the Africurl website.* It stops breakage in it's tracks and instils moisturise and strength. *Try it you won't regret it. It's a bit pricey but worth the money. You only need a few drops per application because a little goes a long way!



I will have to order some in bulk!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sooo, I tried this last night and loved it!!!! 

First I Cowashed with Wen Tea-Tree, added Jojoba oil under a conditioner cap for about 15 minutes with a warm towel on top. Rinsed and cowashed again with Aussie Moist. Added NTM and Rust Smoother as leave-in. Ponytail and scarf to airdry. I have nice silky smooth hair this morning, my husband commented on how nice my bun looked. This is a keeper!! I am going experiment with different oils.

Here is my hair this morning,


----------



## kupenda (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^^ that bun!! I can't wait til my hair is long enough to do that. I'm gonna wear a donut EVERYDAY! Just cuz I've been deprived of that option for a year and a half lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freecurl (Jul 18, 2011)

Just read the ENTIRE thread and I am so pumped to try this method!!! Will definitely keep you all posted.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

I never could get it right so I stopped attempting.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I never could get it right so I stopped attempting.



Nooo! Don't give up on oil rinsing! 

How have you tried it? Which oils have you used?

We bout ta make this WORK!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

tiffers  evoo. The first time I didn't rinse with hot water so that was the issue. Used it again and rinsed with hot water and just was too oily. Perhaps I should try it with either a) hotter water than previously used or b) different oil. What oil are you using?


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

divachyk said:


> evoo. The first time I didn't rinse with hot water so that was the issue. Used it again and rinsed with hot water and just was too oily. Perhaps I should try it with either a) hotter water than previously used or b) different oil. What oil are you using?



Definitely try a different oil. I've found that I like cerftain oils better than others and a few folks' hair just doesn't agree with olive oil. 

When are you oil rinsing? Before or after conditioning? That may be a factor as well. Tried it as a last step (after conditioning) and it was a disaster. Before conditioning works perfectly.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jul 25, 2011)

The title of this thread explains exactly what I was doing; sleeping on oil rinses ! I had no idea how incredibly soft, moisturized, and detangled my hair would feel. I saw threads about oil rinsing and brushed over them thinking my fine hair wouldn't like it.  I was so wrong!


Today, I tried it on my hair ( and DD's) and cannot stop touching it. First, I shampooed with diluted M&T poo, then I lightly coated my hair with a mix of amla/EVOO and left it on while I finished my shower. Before rinsing it out, I applied tresemme moisture rich conditioner over the top of the oil and let that also sit for a minute. When I rinsed my hair it was butter soft! I was able to finger detangle my transitioning hair with no problem! 

I know it was the oil, because it was the only new addition. I have used the other products regularly and never had these results. My hair wasn't oily or greasy feeling either. I don't know if it was the steam from the shower in conjunction with the oil, or what, but I love it! Even when I pre-poo'd on dry hair for hours it didn't feel this soft.

I am  over here because I think I have found the thing that is going to help me transition easier.


----------



## Minty (Jul 26, 2011)

oil rinsing is great - especially for my coarse/dry ng. I used too much oil when I first tried it a few years ago, now I put the oil in a small applicator bottle - much better.

*don't keep your full size bottles in the shower. They will go rancid.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 26, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> oil rinsing is great - especially for my coarse/dry ng. I used too much oil when I first tried it a few years ago, now I put the oil in a small applicator bottle - much better.
> 
> **don't keep your full size bottles in the shower. They will go rancid*.


 
How do you know?  has it happened to you.  maybe I will switch to applicator bottle.  do you squeeze the app bottle directly in your newgrowth or in your hand


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

This may have been answered already in this thread but there are over 500 posts in here 

Do you find your hair dries faster when you oil rinse? It seems like I saw someone mention it but I just wanted to confirm.

I oil rinsed last night and by the time I had completed my twists my hair felt completely dry and when I took them down this morning they were dry even thought they were really tightly twisted.

I did a braid out a few weeks ago without the oil rinse and my hair was not close to dry in the morning.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2011)

faithVA  Same thing here. My hair definitely dries faster. I'm pretty sure someone (maybe is was Sereca  )mentioned that oil rinsing helps with correcting porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @faithVA  Same thing here. My hair definitely dries faster. I'm pretty sure someone (maybe is was Sereca  )mentioned that oil rinsing helps with correcting porosity.


 
Thanks tiffers.  I think now I will try that braid out again. And maybe my first bantu knot out. Glad to have some additional options.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jul 29, 2011)

I have been oil rinsing for a little over a month. I am natural 4a/b.  This is a keeper. My biggest issue is that I want to try out so many oils to see which is the best for my hair. I have used coconut oil, olive oil, and grapeseed oil. I have had better results with the olive oil and grapeseed oil. I ordered some rice bran oil, so I will try that next. 

Benefits I have noticed:

less frizz
hardly any single strand knots
less dryness
softer hair
more defined curls, braid outs, twists out


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 29, 2011)

Oil rinsed w/evoo. I think I like castor oil better-it gets my hair softer.


----------



## freecurl (Jul 29, 2011)

I've tried it twice now and I believe its a keeper. I've also been sealing with petrolatum. Hoping these things will lead to more retention for me.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 30, 2011)

A lovely lady on this thread recommended Palm Kernal Oil for softness. I was so impressed I bought some to try. This oil did not disappoint me! I tried it for oil rinses and hot oil treatments and I am hooked! This oil made my hair feel really clean and moisturised without feeling oily and this was without pooing just CWs.

Thank you.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be trying this tomorrow night, hope to come back with a good review with using Safflower and Aussie Moist.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oil rinsing is the truth Truth! I was not sleeping on it; I was over here in a comatose. But I am awake now, you better believe that.


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 10, 2011)

Really like this oil rinsing method. I rinse with hemp oil and coupled with Mozekes Grapeseed LI makes my detangling process pretty easy.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oil rinsing is the TRUTH!!! When I first tried it I had more relaxed hair than natural....AND I used EVOO. My hair felt waaaayyyyy tooo oily even after multiple cowashes to try and rinse it out. So I abandoned oil rinsing. Then last month I tried again but this time I used castor oil....the angels sang! No joke. Curl definition, softeness, less tangles and no oily feeling!!! Love love love! I tried again just to make sure it wasn't a fluke, but yet again I got great results. Hopefully over the long term I can see a reduction in the dreaded SSKs.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 10, 2011)

has anyone tried oil rinsing with neem oil?  i am going to try today thinking that because of its cleansing properties it would be ideal for cowash days.  will report back on thoughts once i use it.  if anyone else has, would love to hear your experiences - thx


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 10, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Oil rinsing is the TRUTH!!! When I first tried it I had more relaxed hair than natural....AND I used EVOO. My hair felt waaaayyyyy tooo oily even after multiple cowashes to try and rinse it out. So I abandoned oil rinsing. Then last month I tried again but this time I used castor oil....the angels sang! No joke. Curl definition, softeness, less tangles and no oily feeling!!! Love love love! I tried again just to make sure it wasn't a fluke, but yet again I got great results. Hopefully over the long term I can see a reduction in the dreaded SSKs.



Hello! Wasn't the softness out of this world?! Lol! As soon as castor oil touches my wet hair it becomes super soft and detangled. I am glad it worked for you.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 10, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Hello! Wasn't the softness out of this world?! Lol! As soon as castor oil touches my wet hair it becomes super soft and detangled. I am glad it worked for you.




YES!  most definitely......*sigh* It's like wait.....where did them tangles go?!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I will be trying this tomorrow night, hope to come back with a good review with using Safflower and Aussie Moist.


 
This went really well so far. I used 1oz of Safflower Oil and 6 pumps of Aussie Moist. I made sure I washed the oil out with hot water before putting on my conditioner. And it felt like butter as I washed the conditoner out . Will try again nxt week on CW day.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 14, 2011)

so i tried oil rinsing w/the neem oil and while it was buttery soft i could not get with the smell. i had forgotten how unplesant it was! so 1/2 through the wash, i switched to almond oil and while not _as_ soft as the neem oil side, it was soft and tangle free so no complaints! 



coyacoy said:


> has anyone tried oil rinsing with neem oil? i am going to try today thinking that because of its cleansing properties it would be ideal for cowash days. will report back on thoughts once i use it. if anyone else has, would love to hear your experiences - thx


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> This went really well so far. *I used 1oz of Safflower Oil and 6 pumps of Aussie Moist.* I made sure I washed the oil out with hot water before putting on my conditioner. And it felt like butter as I washed the conditoner out . Will try again nxt week on CW day.


 
Used this again last night!


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 18, 2011)

Used Dabur Coconut Oil for an oil rinse following a cowash.


----------



## fletgee (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried the oil rinse thing.....................

It didn't work for me.

Sigh.

Oh well.


----------



## Beany (Aug 21, 2011)

I was about to give up and go back to relaxers before discovering the awesomeness that is oil rinsing. Makes detangling so much easier, so so much easier. I can't find my church dance gif, but just picture me doing a church dance with fan and tambourine.


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried oil rinsing and it didnt work well for me. I will try it again with a ceramide oil.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for this information, I love oil rinses, it makes detangling so easy


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 22, 2011)

Where have I been that I didn't see this thread sooner??  I was ready to rip all the hair off my head last night after I washed, dc'ed, applied two different leave ins and I still could not detangle my hair for nothing.  I feel like running home and washing my hair again tonight just to try this.  So excited...any ways I find to use coconut oil puts a smile on my face.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like me, I have had the worse time the past few weeks with detangling.
Im going to try this tonight with Safflower Oil and Hairtrition Moisturizing Conditioner..

Excited.



pattyr5 said:


> Where have I been that I didn't see this thread sooner??  I was ready to rip all the hair off my head last night after I washed, dc'ed, applied two different leave ins and I still could not detangle my hair for nothing.  I feel like running home and washing my hair again tonight just to try this.  So excited...any ways I find to use coconut oil puts a smile on my face.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 24, 2011)

*wait is this for naturals only... *


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ No I don't think so.  I use oil rinses to help with the tangles, and to add moisture into my hair.  I would assume that relaxed heads would still need this too.  I don't know, it might be too heavy for relaxed hair.  But you could try it with a lighter oil, and maybe a smaller amount of it.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 25, 2011)

I used Hot Six Oil (ceramides) to oil rinse and i have to say the condition of my hair changed dramatically - detangling was a breeze.  This and Heavy Sealing are my friends forever.

I also oil rinsed my 2 yr old's hair last night for the first time.
She's at a stage where washing hair is an unpleasant experience.....but it was worth the extra stage as her hair was lush afterwards.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 25, 2011)

It took me until now to realize that I have been doing this.  I've been using HV vatika frosting as an oil rinse and my hair is responding well to it. I have no SS Knots that have plagued me in my past natural journeys. I can see myself being natural now for the rest of my life.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 25, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *wait is this for naturals only... *


No, of course not.  This is for any hair type, texture, or style natural or relaxed.  In fact, the author of this thread (Sareca) was relaxed up until recently.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried this tonight and I don't know what I did wrong, but it didn't really work that well for me. I still had to get out of the shower and detangle section by section. I am transitioning and December will be two years post for me, my comb glides right through my hair until I get to the line where the relaxed and the natural hair meets. It tangles in this section like crazy and it is so frustrating. I am trying to make three years transitioning, so any tips would be greatly appreciated. 

I used Coconut Oil and I felt like it did nothing. It almost turned watery in my hands before it even got to my hair, so maybe that is the problem. I really wanted this to work. Also, if anyone knows of a conditioner with more slip, feel feel to rec. Thanks!


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 26, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I tried this tonight and I don't know what I did wrong, but it didn't really work that well for me. I still had to get out of the shower and detangle section by section. I am transitioning and December will be two years post for me, my comb glides right through my hair until I get to the line where the relaxed and the natural hair meets. It tangles in this section like crazy and it is so frustrating. I am trying to make three years transitioning, so any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I used Coconut Oil and I felt like it did nothing. It almost turned watery in my hands before it even got to my hair, so maybe that is the problem. I really wanted this to work. Also, if anyone knows of a conditioner with more slip, feel feel to rec. Thanks!


 

I'm having the same problems.... I finally tried it this morning and it was a nightmare!!!  I used Castor Oil, trying to find a use for this stuff and my hair was an even more tangled mess.  My hair felt super sticky, especially my relaxed ends and It was impossible to detangle until I finally washed (again) with a clarifying shampoo, then I put on some coconut oil with my conditioners and was able to detangle.  But it wasn't in no way easy  or super slippery.  I seem to get better control of the tangles when I do a pre shampoo hot oil treatment.  


I do notice that it feels softer and more moisturized, but I am attributing that to my leave in .


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^^personally i would not use coconut oil - my hair doesn't like coconut oil or castor oil to rinse with - this is too thick so is better as a sealer for me.

Try a runny oil. At the moment i'm using Hot Six Oil and my hair feels great. It's full of good stuff including ceramide oils and you can pour it on - it's easily distributed and easily rinsed away.

I've just bought a large bottle of hempseed oil and i will also use this - it also has a runny consistancy (sp?)


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 27, 2011)

pattyr5 said:


> I'm having the same problems.... I finally tried it this morning and it was a nightmare!!! I used Castor Oil, trying to find a use for this stuff and my hair was an even more tangled mess. My hair felt super sticky, especially my relaxed ends and It was impossible to detangle until I finally washed (again) with a clarifying shampoo, then I put on some coconut oil with my conditioners and was able to detangle. But it wasn't in no way easy or super slippery. I seem to get better control of the tangles when I do a pre shampoo hot oil treatment.
> 
> 
> I do notice that it feels softer and more moisturized, but I am attributing that to my leave in .


 
Castor oil works the best for me.  It already has cleansing properties and penetrates for the utmost moisture experience.  However, a little bit goes a long way.  It sounds like you used too much.  All you need is maybe 1/8 tsp for the 4 quadrons of your head.  It spreads well under water.    Furthermore, when you use alot or a moderate amount, you should be rinsing w/hot water-- and do so thoroughly.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2011)

I have three tangled knots in my hair that I cannot get out. I will try oil rinsing later in the week to see if that might help. For now, I will hide the knots.


----------



## Harina (Oct 3, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Castor oil works the best for me.  It already has cleansing properties and penetrates for the utmost moisture experience.  However, a little bit goes a long way.  It sounds like you used too much.  All you need is maybe 1/8 tsp for the 4 quadrons of your head.  It spreads well under water.    Furthermore, when you use alot or a moderate amount, you should be rinsing w/hot water-- and do so thoroughly.



virtuenow

Really? 1/8 tsp? That seems like way too little. Or did you mean 1/8 for each quadron and not 1/8 tsp for the 4 quads.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, just a pea size (1/8t) for each quadron and 1/8 for the problem area crown.

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Harina (Oct 3, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, just a pea size (1/8t) for each quadron and 1/8 for the problem area crown.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App




Wow, then I've been using wayyyy too much. But it doesn't really seem to hurt. But I'll try your method as well.


----------



## nerdography (Oct 3, 2011)

I forgot all about oil rinses. I using it when transitioning, my relaxed hair loved it. But, when I went natural my hair hated it. Since, I relaxed over the weekend I'm going to try oil rinsing again to see if my hair respond like it did before.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, just a pea size (1/8t) for each quadron and 1/8 for the problem area crown.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


virtuenow I've only attempted this one or twice. Will attempt it again this week. I used way too much oil during my previous attempt.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @virtuenow I've only attempted this one or twice. Will attempt it again this week. I used way too much oil during my previous attempt.


 
Yea, the first few times I did it I just slathered the oil on my hair.  I was squeezing oil out of my hair for days...and my pillow was clear.


----------



## Honi (Oct 3, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I tried this tonight and I don't know what I did wrong, but it didn't really work that well for me. I still had to get out of the shower and detangle section by section. I am transitioning and December will be two years post for me, my comb glides right through my hair until I get to the line where the relaxed and the natural hair meets. It tangles in this section like crazy and it is so frustrating. I am trying to make three years transitioning, so any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I used Coconut Oil and I felt like it did nothing. It almost turned watery in my hands before it even got to my hair, so maybe that is the problem. I really wanted this to work. Also, if anyone knows of a conditioner with more slip, feel feel to rec. Thanks!



Try saturating your hair with the oil on DRY hair then rinse with very warm water. I tried oil rinsing with coconut oil on wet hair and didn't get the same results either. Try that or find an oil that works for your hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday I soaked and detangled my hair with Uncle Harry's Organic Herbal Coconut Oil then cowashed it out with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 5, 2011)

Calling @virtuenow
You have been talking 'bout oil rinsing with Castor Oil for the longest time and i admit i have been throwing my hand up in hair saying it's too thick and it won't work.

Well, last week i proved you right. I only used a small amount (compared to using runny oils) and co-washed it out. My hair felt different - thick, smooth and seperated i think is how i would describe it. 

I feel kinda stupid seeing as how i have been shouting about using Castor Oil to Heavy Seal erplexed 

I see my post above - #702 but i have changed my mind. The key is use a very small amount. Too much has a counter-effect and makes the hair dry/oiling. That is because, as virtuenow pointed out, CO has cleansing properties.


----------



## Amcd (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been looking for this thread!  Marking my spot.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 8, 2012)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> ...




AAAAAHHHH YESSS! This is exactly what I was looking for. Feeling too stupid to ask someone what an oil rinse actually was. 

Bumping for anyone of the millions of ladies who come to this forum who MAY have had the same question


----------



## Beany (Jan 13, 2012)

Bumping for gennatay

Sent from my EVO


----------



## gennatay (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Yea, the first few times I did it I just slathered the oil on my hair.  I was squeezing oil out of my hair for days...and my pillow was clear.





divachyk said:


> @virtuenow I've only attempted this one or twice. Will attempt it again this week. I used way too much oil during my previous attempt.



virtuenow, I think I finally got the hang of it and I'm liking it. I use wheat germ oil.


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 11, 2012)

i did this today by mistake (put too much coconut oil in my hair to seal and rinsed it out with Vo5 moisture works) and it was great!!!! will continue to do!!


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 10, 2012)

Where oh where has oil rinsing been all my life???

Tried it today, just on a whim, hadn't planned to do it...at all. But the results are better than I could have imagined. 

I used HV CoCasta/Shikaika oil and conditioned it out with AO HSR.

Can you say...*BUTTA?*


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 10, 2012)

So how much in fl oz do people use? Like 1 fl oz or less. I tried about half a cup and that was too much, I tried about a teaspoon and I didn't notice anything. I want to try it again today and want to get it right.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 10, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> So how much in fl oz do people use? Like 1 fl oz or less. I tried about half a cup and that was too much, I tried about a teaspoon and I didn't notice anything. I want to try it again today and want to get it right.



It depends on how heavy your oil is Ogoma If 1/2 cup was too much for all your hair then try a lighter oil in roughly the same amount. I used a palmful for each half of my hair split down the middle from forehead to nape.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 10, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> It depends on how heavy your oil is @Ogoma If 1/2 cup was too much for all your hair then try a lighter oil in roughly the same amount. I used a palmful for each half of my hair split down the middle from forehead to nape.



Bajanmum Thank you. It was 1/2 cup of olive oil + grapeseed oil. I will use 2 fl oz of olive + grapeseed + walnut oils today.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2012)

fletgee said:


> I tried the oil rinse thing.....................
> 
> It didn't work for me.
> 
> ...


 fletgee, I once felt the same way. What type of oil did you use? Evoo was an epic fail. Castor does good but I prefer Wheat Germ. I am cautious not to over apply the oil. My process goes...
Apply wheat germ to dry hair - detangle
1. Cowash 
2. Apply wheat germ
3. Slather on a cheapie conditioner to absorb excess oil (I use V05 MM; I use other conditioners for the cowash in step 1 and 6)
5. Rinse
6. Cowash again


----------



## fletgee (Mar 16, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @fletgee, I once felt the same way. What type of oil did you use? Evoo was an epic fail. Castor does good but I prefer Wheat Germ. I am cautious not to over apply the oil. My process goes...
> Apply wheat germ to dry hair - detangle
> 1. Cowash
> 2. Apply wheat germ
> ...


 
***********************
divachyk,

Hey girl it's me...........:creatures...fletgee!

So wheat germ oil is the stuff to use for oil rinses. I am gonna try it. And thanks for the heads up!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 17, 2012)

fletgee said:


> ***********************
> divachyk,
> 
> Hey girl it's me...........:creatures...fletgee!
> ...



fletgee, you are very welcome. Do let me know how it goes.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 2, 2012)

What a looong thread! But glad I stumbled on it last night while I had my DC on. When the DC was almost done, I massaged in grapeseed and coconut oils. The tangles fell right out! I didn't have to comb! Which is fantastic because my hair hates water and usually breaks when I wet comb it. I rinsed and then followed with a regular conditioner. It was soft and manageable. 

I'm sold. This will be added to my weekly DC regimen.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 6, 2012)

bumptiy  
I'm up real early doing my locs and doing an oil treatment as I type!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2012)

I am still oil rinsing and love it. When step do you oil rinse when shampooing/DCing? I usually oil rinse on cowash days vs DC days.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 6, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I am still oil rinsing and love it. When step do you oil rinse when shampooing/DCing? I usually oil rinse on cowash days vs DC days.



Hi there.  I'm still oil rinsing too, and its my baby!  I do it weekly w/castor oil as the last step in my wash routine.  I consider it as my conditioner.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 6, 2012)

I LOVE oil rinsing...it is the only thing that has stopped the ssk's from taking over!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 6, 2012)

I need to try this again. When I tried it before I was using too much oil and I couldn't rinse it all out. I'll try again the next time I wash.

ETA: after re-reading the steps I remember another reason I didn't like oil rinsing, which is that I have to shampoo, rinse, oil, rinse the oil, DC and then go back and rinse out my DC - too many steps. Maybe I'll try it as a prepoo instead. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 7, 2012)

FoxxyLocs no, you don't have to do all that-- unless you want to.  I deep condition on dry, rinse it all, then oil rinse.  I only use a little tiny bit of oil, about a pea size drop of castor oil for the 4 quarters of my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 7, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs no, you don't have to do all that-- unless you want to.  I deep condition on dry, rinse it all, then oil rinse.  I only use a little tiny bit of oil, about a pea size drop of castor oil for the 4 quarters of my hair.



virtuenow When do you shampoo? Or do you not use shampoo?

And I thought you had to rinse the oil with conditioner. You just rinse with water and it all comes out? 

I guess it was hard for me to wrap my mind around using so little oil because I have a lot of hair and it's hard to get product all through there. Clearly I was using too much before though.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 7, 2012)

@FoxxyLocs while the deep conditioner is still on my hair, I shampoo only my SCALP with diluted poo in an applicator bottle.  Yes, castor oil comes out w/just water.  Its also commonly used on face for the oil cleansing method-- and it only takes water.  You don't have to use as little oil as me, esp since you have more hair.  I also let alittle water get in my hands while the oil is in it so it spreads easier.  

Just know it doesn't take much oil at all to achieve the best results using this method.  If u read this whole thread like i did, you'll see people do it diff ways; some people do oil rinse all by itself w/o washing or co-washing.  Just dampen the hair, slather on oil, then rinse.  Then again, Some people do it before shampooing.  So find the best way, as long as you dampen your hair first, it should have the same affects.  I tried it all ways, and this was the best fit for me.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @virtuenow When do you shampoo? Or do you not use shampoo?
> 
> And I thought you had to rinse the oil with conditioner. You just rinse with water and it all comes out?
> 
> ...



@FoxxyLocs, I have oil rinsed a variety of ways....

Shampoo days:
-Slather oil on dry hair, rinse, shampoo, DC
-Shampoo, slather oil on wet hair then slather V05 MM on top of the oil, rinse, DC
-Shampoo, slather oil on wet hair, rinse, DC

Cowash days:
-Slather oil on dry hair, rinse, cowash
-Cowash, slather on oil, rinse, cowash again

As you can see, I've done it a number of ways. To me, the results are the same no matter the method used. Finding what steps work for you is the main thing. 

I oil rinse with ceramides. That seems to work best for me. I tried evoo and castor but ceramides is where it is at (for me). I prefer wheat germ but hemp does great also.

The key to oil rinsing is to rinse with hot water vs. warm water. Hot water helps to remove the oil from the hair.

As you see, I sometimes slather on V05 MM. That helps to remove/absorb excessive oil. I only toss in this step if I feel that I've put too much oil on my hair. I use to do this step every single time when I first started oil rinsing but now I kind of know how much oil to use and find this is an unnecessary step.

I use about 2 palm fulls of oil when oil rinsing.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 7, 2012)

I tried this last year and it was an epic fail. Today I did this on a whim after a protein treatment because I usually have a little more of a difficult time detangling after using protein. I used a grapeseed oil/castor oil mix. After rinsing the PT, I applied the oil to my ends first, then applied all over my head. I split my hair down the middle and applied oil to both sides to make sure I got all of my strands. I immediately put some VO5 on both sides and detangled. It was so easy! I rinsed the condish and oil from my hair after detangling. It felt soft and moisturized. I also lost less hair. I will continue using this method from now on.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Fine strands ladies with dense hair do you find that heavier oils work better or lighter oil and if so please recommend some oils to try? Besides EVOO, Castor Oil, Grapeseed, and Coconut.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 13, 2013)

BUMMPPP!!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 13, 2013)

Updated method:

I wash with my black soap, divide my hair into 4 sections, apply grapeseed oil to each section (applying just enough until I start to feel the strands slip apart), rinse the section with very warm water, apply conditioner, detangle, and final rinse. Perfection.


----------



## candie19 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just tried this and my hair loves it! 
1. ORS Hair mayo on dry hair
2. Rinsed. Applied oil. (grapeseed, evoo, almond, coconut, castor, and alma). Laid down in front of my space heater. Left on hair about 30 minutes in a plastic cap. 
3. Co-washed. 
I did not have any knots, lots of slip. This a staple in my regimen now.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 7, 2013)

Bumping!!!

I'm trying this again....


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

Hands down, wheat germ works the best for me. It's automatic to oil rinse now.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Just oil rinsed with pumpkin seed oil - why oh why did I fall off on oil rinsing!?  SSKs been a little out of control lately.....the last of my pumpkin oil was close by so I grabbed it and used right before co-washing.  Tangles melted away and I can run my fingers through my dry hair without having to rip apart so many tangles along the way.  Gotta get this back in the wash rotation!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 24, 2013)

So I changed my method AGAIN. 

After shampooing I apply coconut oil to my hair, rinse, detangle with condish, rinse again. Perfect.


----------



## Tchoumbou (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm gonna try it this week with coconut or castor oil. I Can't wait to see the result


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 12, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Fine strands ladies with dense hair do you find that heavier oils work better or lighter oil and if so please recommend some oils to try? Besides EVOO, Castor Oil, Grapeseed, and Coconut.



when i do think of it i mix both (thick and light)
i tried castor oil + grapeseed
castor + olive
castor + nut oil

came out fine.
i might need to get back to oil rinsing....


----------



## BlaqBella (Aug 12, 2013)

^^I just got back to doing oil/conditioner rinses. My hair is loving it. I would recommend but I used anything sitting around.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am definitely going to start incorporating after shampoo/pre-DC oil rinsing.  I will get a spray bottle and make a mix of oils to spray my hair with.  I do oil/conditioner pre-poo's so I don't intend to be too heavy handed with the oil rinse.  Headed to my local Indian grocer this week for some henna.  I think I will grab a few oils I've had my eye on as well.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm still repping for wheat germ. It's soooo awesome.


----------



## Cocoloves (Sep 22, 2013)

Just discovered it myself. Who knew after months of trying and many failed products later I found something that truly helps with moisture. Even my curls look different.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm about to get on this. My hair loooooves oil. I have some castor, coconut and grapeseed oil I can use, next wash day is going to be awesome!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Still oil rinsing and so thankful to divachyk for turning me on to it


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 26, 2013)

Old but awesome thread. Will try this weekend.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 29, 2013)

Today was my day to try the oil rinse.    I washed with Wen fig twice, and then applied EVOO liberally.  Unfortunately, I still had a dickens of a time detangling.  In areas where there were more snarls, I added more oil, but I wasn't seeing the detangling advantages that I was looking for.   I finally gave up and decided to sit under the dryer for 5 minutes. 

After rinsing out the oil, I applied ORS mayonnaise and sat under the dryer for twenty minutes.  My hair was still not detangling smoothly. I added a new leave-in that I made of water, conditioner, olive oil, glycerine, and rose essence.   Then I used Chi, and that did the trick. 

The Shea butter on top helped to flatten the new growth. 

I *really, really* want to like the oil rinse.  I think that if I could find an easy way to detangling my hair, I could easily retain an additional inch or two of hair every year!  I could also stretch my relaxer further than the three months I currently do if detangling was easier. 

I am not giving up though. Next week I am going to try again using coconut oil.   The additional moisturizing is a bonus, but my main goal is to make combing easier.  I am not a patient person, and can't fingercomb my hair in sections for ten or fifteen minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2013)

Pennefeather, you will have to play around with oil options before you find what works. I tried castor, evoo, and a few others without success. Wheat germ oil works best for my hair. Here's how I oil rinse....

pour a palm full of oil in my hands
coat my hair
add some conditioner on top to absorb any excess oil
rinse & comb under running, hot water

The warmer the water, the better as it helps remove excess oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Pennefeather, you will have to play around with oil options before you find what works. I tried castor, evoo, and a few others without success. Wheat germ oil works best for my hair. Here's how I oil rinse....
> 
> pour a palm full of oil in my hands
> coat my hair
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement. I'm definitely trying this again. It seems to make sense that it would be helpful. Saturday will be coconut.  If that doesn't work, I will look for wheat germ oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 4, 2014)

Today I tried coconut oil.  Once again, I was disappointed.  I didn't see a decrease in detangling with the rinse. I also didn't feel that there was an increase in moisture. 

After putting the coconut oil in my hair, I put on a plastic cap and waited 5 minutes.  I figured that since the oil quickly melted from the heat of my hands, I didn't need additional heat. 

I am going to try to look for wheat germ oil this week.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 4, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Today I tried coconut oil.  Once again, I was disappointed.  I didn't see a decrease in detangling with the rinse. I also didn't feel that there was an increase in moisture.
> 
> After putting the coconut oil in my hair, I put on a plastic cap and waited 5 minutes.  I figured that since the oil quickly melted from the heat of my hands, I didn't need additional heat.
> 
> I am going to try to look for wheat germ oil this week.



I use naptural85's (from youtube) scalp and body oil mix but I used grapseed oil instead of castor oil. Works like a charm.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess I did this by accident...? I cowashed, let my hair mostly dry, did a hot oil treatment, sat under the dryer 30 mins, then I left the oil in another 3-4 hours... I rinsed and cowashed the oil out a bit, let my hair mostly dry again and DC'ed as per my normal routine and rinsed. 
The oil treatment (rinse? since I cowashed it out?) definitely had an impact in my hair.
I don't have issue with tangling, but the dryness, lol, is crucial. After I rinsed I let my hair dry a bit and bravely ventured outside to sprouts. Normally if I do this, my hair is an embarrassing, albeit clean, poof when it fully dries, today, the poof (aka my hair) was... To my surprise - not a poof. I had MOIST, well defined curls!!! I am definitely checking for this technique weekly if these type of results are consistent. I already knew my hair loves oil. So ya.


----------



## FelaShrine (Mar 16, 2014)

Just did an oil rinse with grapeseed oil in 2 sections, definitely helped with detangling. rinse it out with As I Am coconut wash and my hair is soft..I dont even know how long ive been streching but this has helped.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think that I would start oil rinsing regularly. For my fine strand, medium density hair, I can look a little oily after oil rinsing.

However, for an emergency treatment oil rinsing is a life saver. After I went swimming and clarified, my hair was dry for days. I had awful shrinkage, tangles, crunchiness and my hair was dull. Not to mention I couldn't do anything with it.  After I rinsed with olive oil and co-washed with a peppermint based conditioner.

It really helped.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> I don't think that I would start oil rinsing regularly. For my fine strand, medium density hair, I can look a little oily after oil rinsing.  However, for an emergency treatment oil rinsing is a life saver. After I went swimming and clarified, my hair was dry for days. I had awful shrinkage, tangles, crunchiness and my hair was dull. Not to mention I couldn't do anything with it.  After I rinsed with olive oil and co-washed with a peppermint based conditioner.  It really helped.



krissyhair, i always layer conditioner on top of the oil to absorb excess oil. You might can try that.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 16, 2014)

divachyk said:


> krissyhair, i always layer conditioner on top of the oil to absorb excess oil. You might can try that.



Do you mean put conditioner on my dry hair before the cowash step of the oil rinse?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 17, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Do you mean put conditioner on my dry hair before the cowash step of the oil rinse?



krissyhair....

I oil rinse on wet hair...
1) apply oil
2) layer conditioner on top
3) rinse

When I dry deep condition, I either mix oil and conditioner then apply or 
1) mist hair with water
2) apply oil
3) layer on conditioner
4) rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 17, 2014)

Oil rinsing has saved my hair especially when I am stretching my relaxer. I layer it on by applying tea / oil / conditioner and leave it on for about 4 minutes then rinse. Hair is soft, smooth, and moisturized.


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> krissyhair....
> 
> I oil rinse on wet hair...
> 1) apply oil
> ...



That's what I was doing, except I did all of the steps in the shower. It still leaves me a little greasy, but it's still good if I need intense moisture. At least I'm black, having oily hair doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 17, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> That's what I was doing, except I did all of the steps in the shower. It still leaves me a little greasy, but it's still good if I need intense moisture. At least I'm black, having oily hair doesn't bother me that much.



i also mist my hair, add oil, conditionner on top of that, let it sit under dryer ( or not when lazy), rinse.

if i shampoo i will then add oil again after rinsing shampoo out. then add oil and rinse!


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jul 28, 2014)

So no one detangles before doing the oil rinse? I usually have to detangle 3x* (during my prepooing, during my DC and with my leave in) and I wondering if I can just detangle after the oil rinse and be fine. I've sprained my hand doing my hair no joke. So any way that makes detangling easier is awesome.

*The reason why I detangle so much is because my ends knot with each other (even after trims). They love each other too much. I shampoo in 4-8 sections and  finger comb. I can detangle a section and put it into a twist and secure it out of the way while I detangle the rest and when I come back to it, the ends are tangled. I don't understand  My roots stay pretty untangled weirdly.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2014)

aviddiva77 said:


> So no one detangles before doing the oil rinse? I usually have to detangle 3x* (during my prepooing, during my DC and with my leave in) and I wondering if I can just detangle after the oil rinse and be fine. I've sprained my hand doing my hair no joke. So any way that makes detangling easier is awesome.  *The reason why I detangle so much is because my ends knot with each other (even after trims). They love each other too much. I shampoo in 4-8 sections and  finger comb. I can detangle a section and put it into a twist and secure it out of the way while I detangle the rest and when I come back to it, the ends are tangled. I don't understand  My roots stay pretty untangled weirdly.



Aviddiva, I detangle pre-wash, when rinsing out oil rinse which is done post-shampoo and again when rinsing out conditioner.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jul 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Aviddiva, I detangle pre-wash, when rinsing out oil rinse which is done post-shampoo and again when rinsing out conditioner.



Ah thank you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

Oil rinsing is indeed the bomb. This is the second week in a row I've done this with magnificent results. Super soft/smooth hair. LOVE IT!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2014)

aviddiva77 said:


> Ah thank you!



You're welcome Aviddiva. EnExitStageLeft, oil rinsing rocks. What oil are you using?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

divachyk

Gleau Oil. Its light, but with a slight bit of weight. I thought it would be perfect.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a daily oil rinser in the spring & summer bc I'm also a daily co washer during these seasons. 

I do a HOT. I put oil on my hair then put on a plastic cap for 15-30 minutes on work days. Other days it can be a few hours . Get in the shower, rinse oil, then cowash. 

On Wednesdays & Sundays I do a HOT, then put my DC on top of my oil, detangle, rinse, cowash


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> Gleau Oil. Its light, but with a slight bit of weight. I thought it would be perfect.



Dang, you a bawse! That's too expensive for me to use for oil rinsing.  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

divachyk

I loaded up on it when she had the 20% off plus free shipping special. Its the only reason I choose it .


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm gonna try this now....


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jul 29, 2014)

So I oil rinsed last night using the African Best Herbal Oil I use on my body. I didn't use any heat while oil rinsing. I thought I had broken my hooded dryer only to remember later that you have to pull the hood down for it to come on. It was 4 am, I was tired! 

Pros: 
*Keeps my hair moisturized/oiled. My hair soaks up oil/moisture. It was "saggy" but I don't mind because my hair will be dry quickly anyway lol. 
*My hair for once didn't feel like straw after doing my heavy protein DC. 
*The last detangling while twisting went easier
*It took 4 hours from pre-poo to finishing styling. Not too bad. 
*I only slept for 6 hours and my hair is completely dry. This is twisted up hair in perm rods. That's amazing. 
ETA:* I looked in my comb from my last detangling session and in my bathtub. LESS HAIR! YAAA! And my hair had been up in twists for 2 weeks. 

Cons:
*Adding another step in my routine
* It was hard to tell if I was using too much oil. The water still in my hair made it difficult for me to figure out if all my strands received the oil. 

Overall: I didn't see a decrease in SSK but I didn't see an increase either so I'm pleased. 
My next wash I plan on blow drying and maybe flat ironing (my last time before I start my swim class on the 13th). I want to see if this makes that process easier. I'm also going to use heat and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 29, 2014)

aviddiva77 said:


> So I oil rinsed last night using the African Best Herbal Oil I use on my body. I didn't use any heat while oil rinsing. I thought I had broken my hooded dryer only to remember later that you have to pull the hood down for it to come on. It was 4 am, I was tired!
> 
> Pros:
> *Keeps my hair moisturized/oiled. My hair soaks up oil/moisture. It was "saggy" but I don't mind because my hair will be dry quickly anyway lol.
> ...



aviddiva77 I would suggest using a true organic oil.  If you are left guessing whether the oil worked, then its not the right oil.  Castor oil (organic cold pressed) is the absolute best.  You should notice an immediate reaction in your hair.  It's a humectant so it draws in moisture; which means all you need is a very tiny amount to pull in major moisture & softness (too much, and you get the countereffect).  About 2 pea size drops should do it (let some water get in your hands as you apply).  Its not really an extra "step" b/c its so short.  You take a few drops of oil, add it to your hair, rinse w/very warm water and you're done.  I don't know why you think you need heat, its not necessary (nor is it in the instructions).  The heat from your rinsing is where the major action happens.  If you have a quality oil you will see what I mean.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jul 30, 2014)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];20390779]aviddiva77 I would suggest using a true organic oil.  If you are left guessing whether the oil worked, then its not the right oil.  Castor oil (organic cold pressed) is the absolute best.  You should notice an immediate reaction in your hair.  It's a humectant so it draws in moisture; which means all you need is a very tiny amount to pull in major moisture & softness (too much, and you get the countereffect).  About 2 pea size drops should do it (let some water get in your hands as you apply).  Its not really an extra "step" b/c its so short.  You take a few drops of oil, add it to your hair, rinse w/very warm water and you're done.  I don't know why you think you need heat, its not necessary (nor is it in the instructions).  The heat from your rinsing is where the major action happens.  If you have a quality oil you will see what I mean.



Interesting! I'll see if castor oil does a better job. and I use two pea size drops for my whole head?! Really? 

I suggested me using heat because my hair seems to respond well to products when indirect heat is used (For instance my DC works wonders when heat is added vs no heat). Maybe I should heat the oil a little vs sitting under the dryer.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2014)

aviddiva77 said:


> So I oil rinsed last night using the African Best Herbal Oil I use on my body. I didn't use any heat while oil rinsing. I thought I had broken my hooded dryer only to remember later that you have to pull the hood down for it to come on. It was 4 am, I was tired!
> 
> Pros:
> *Keeps my hair moisturized/oiled. My hair soaks up oil/moisture. It was "saggy" but I don't mind because my hair will be dry quickly anyway lol.
> ...



I think it's trial and error on oil and amount. I use a palm full of wheat germ. I cleanse first. Take a palm full of oil, apply. I actually apply an instant conditioner on top. It helps to absorb any excess oil and provides extra slip to my hair. I then rinse with warm (never cold or cool) water. While I consider it an extra step, it's a quick process. Maybe 5 mins max, if that. Try using some of the more popular oils - castor, evoo, wheat germ, etc. aviddiva77


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone do a light shampoo after oil rinsing? I've oil rinse 3 times and each time I shampooed, applied safflower oil to hair, slapped conditioner on top and then rinsed under hot water. The first two times My hair felt so weighted down that I lightly shampooed again. This last time I just tried to rinse really well after applying conditioner on top of the oil. My hair felt really weighted down and it seemed like my leave-in serum couldn't sink in well. My hair felt a little sticky.

Anyone else lightly shampoos after oil rinsing?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2014)

hot_pepper96, I don't shampoo afterwards. Is safflower a thick/heavy oil? Have you tried scaling back on the amount of oil or tried a lighter oil? I love wheat germ but that's a thicker oil. Maybe something light like grapeseed?


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Oct 25, 2014)

divachyk

Safflower Oil fits into the medium category of heaviness I think. It is the oil I use the most because it is awesome on my hair for sealing. I have a big bottle of Grapeseed oil already but I haven't used it in like 3 months because my hair seems to hate it...at least when it's dry. I reallt bought it to use with JBCO (which I discovered is too much for my sensitive scalp even when I dilute it) Maybe it will work on wet hair. I have Wheatgerm oil too but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2014)

I tried many oils before realizing my hair loves wheat germ hot_pepper96. I use maybe a quarter size up to a half dollar size for my entire head. I layer on some conditioner to absorb any excess oil. I rinse with warm to hot water and move forward with my regimen. Rinsing with cold water will not remove the oil from the hair but I'm sure you might already know that.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 27, 2015)

I was around when this thread was created and finally tried oil rinsing just yesterday. Despite overdoing it with the oil, my hair felt and looked great. I didn't see a huge improvement since my hair is already in good condition, but there was a difference. I noticed additional shine and my hair seems a little more moist than it usually is. I will continue to do this from now on.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 28, 2015)

For ladies not wanting to be greasy, or having no luck with oil rinsing, maybe try oil prepooing instead. It has worked WONDERS for me. I use sunflower oil, apply in sections to dry, unwashed hair, I leave it on overnight if I have time, if not I sit under the dryer for 10-20 mins. Then I wash and DC as usual. It works amazingly for me. I've also had great success with flaxseed oil.


----------



## beauti (Jan 28, 2015)

*i love oil prepooing and oil rinses. Soft, moisturized hair until next wash*


----------



## Beany (Jan 28, 2015)

I might get back into oil rinsing. I remember it did help with detangling and it'll help me use up some of these oils.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 26, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I'm going to try this. I haven't wanted to try anything new in a while. After reading all of the posts, I realize why my puff was crunchy over the summer. It was the olive oil.


----------



## vevster (Nov 26, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I know this is an old thread but I'm going to try this. I haven't wanted to try anything new in a while. After reading all of the posts, I realize why my puff was crunchy over the summer. It was the olive oil.


Did you have to rinse it?


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 26, 2015)

vevster said:


> Did you have to rinse it?


I did. At the time I couldn't figure out what it was that made it feel that way. It wasnt like a gel crunch either. My hair just felt odd so I would rinse and cowash again. I remember leaving a little rinse out conditioner in my hair and I applied my oil mix with gel. My puff was fine afterwards.  When I oil rinse, I think I'll start out with avocado, regular castor, or jojoba oil.


----------



## vevster (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm going to try a multi oil pre poo next wash.  Hope it allueviates this dryness.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmm, I think I'll revisit oil rinses and oil prepooing.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 27, 2015)

vevster said:


> I'm going to try a multi oil pre poo next wash.  Hope it allueviates this dryness.


What mix are you going to use?


Aggie said:


> Hmm, I think I'll revisit oil rinses and oil prepooing.


Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Mingus (Nov 27, 2015)

I've been doing oil rinses for a while now. It does really help a lot. I use grapeseed oil. Although unlike the op, I do the rinse after I've co-washed my hair. I got the idea after having seen Naptural85 do her routine. I do the co-wash. Then I do a cold water or cold aloe vera juice rinse. Then I put the oil on my hair. After that I do another quick cold water rinse to remove some of the excess oil. Then I style as usual.


----------



## vevster (Nov 27, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> What mix are you going to use?
> 
> Let me know how it works for you.




Coconut, olive oil, protein conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2015)

Will start doing an Oil Steams this Winter (on freshly cowashed hair).

Used naked EVOO last wash day.

Will also use Rice Bran Oil and Coconut Oil to do these.

Will try to do them without adding conditioner.  And DC afterwards


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Let me know how it works for you.



Will do...


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

Mingus said:


> I've been doing oil rinses for a while now. It does really help a lot. I use grapeseed oil. Although unlike the op, I do the rinse after I've co-washed my hair. I got the idea after having seen Naptural85 do her routine. I do the co-wash. Then I do a cold water or cold aloe vera juice rinse. Then I put the oil on my hair. After that I do another quick cold water rinse to remove some of the excess oil. Then I style as usual.


I need to check out Naptural85's videos again. I have a screenshot of the OP's method. If it doesn't work, I can try this method. I have some aloe vera juice in my refrigerator. 


vevster said:


> Coconut, olive oil, protein conditioner.


I have a large container of coconut oil. I may have to give it another try. I haven't used it in a year or so. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Will start doing an Oil Steams this Winter (on freshly cowashed hair).
> 
> Used naked EVOO last wash day.
> 
> ...


An oil steam is where you apply oil to dry or wet hair and sit under a steamer? I need to research rice bran oil. I've never tried that one.


----------



## vevster (Nov 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I need to check out Naptural85's videos again. I have a screenshot of the OP's method. If it doesn't work, I can try this method. I have some aloe vera juice in my refrigerator.
> 
> I have a large container of coconut oil. I may have to give it another try. I haven't used it in a year or so.
> 
> An oil steam is where you apply oil to dry or wet hair and sit under a steamer? I need to research rice bran oil. I've never tried that one.


This is the video I am following


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

vevster said:


> This is the video I am following


Thank you! I always tried mixing my pre-poo but never layering it. Once I take my crochet braids out, I'll give this a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> *An oil steam is where you apply oil to dry or wet hair and sit under a steamer? *I need to research rice bran oil. I've never tried that one.



@traceedeebee

Exactly  This is my 2nd time doing it and I'm already hooked.  

I know several former members that use to do this on a regular, but I never caught on.

Now will continue this each wash day throughout the Winter Season.

Thank you for bumping this thread.


----------



## vevster (Nov 28, 2015)

I want steamer but already have a pibbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@vevster @traceedeebee @Mingus @Aggie @Beany

Any one interested in a Mini-Oil Rinse Challenge for 2016?  Say January - June?

Or, do you want to just continue to post in this thread?

But I know I'll be doing it throughout this Winter (until Spring) each wash day. 

And will post continue to here and in the Oils, Grease, Pomades thread, if we decide to not do an Official Challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

vevster said:


> This is the video I am following


Hmm, seems like this would work with my Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Renewal Mask. I love that stuff. I also  Chicoro's pre-poo https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/.  That pre-poo is sick.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd like that @IDareT'sHair, but I think that this thread should be kept alive for all the newbies so if the link can be posted in the original post as a reference for them, that would be great. 

I would enjoy a mini oil rinse because girrrrrrl, I just did a castor oil pre-poo and my hair is so soft, I like it, I like it a lot. 

Perhaps it can be combined as a mini pre-poo/oil rinse challenge. Let's see what everyone else has to say. Either way, I'm game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@Aggie

Agreed!

We will just go ahead and post here (keeping the thread alive) and using this thread as an unofficial oil-rinse challenge.

I am with you on that Sis.

I just did a Steam with EVOO and my Detangling session should be a Breeze.

I will be using:
EVOO
EVCO
Rice Bran
Neem (funky)
Avocado
Sweet Almond

And On Occasion these Blends:
HV's Vatika Frosting
HV's Shikakai Oil
HV's Avosoya Oil
HV's Jardin Oil
AV's Shikakai Oil
HQS Coconut & Lime Oil


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I don't mind doing a mini oil rinsing challenge. I would like to make this a normal step in my regimen. I also like @Aggie 's idea of linking the original thread. I believe I found it from one of the pinned threads. The concept is simple and easy to do. It's only as complicated as we choose to make it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@traceedeebee

Again, thank you so much for bumping this Thread. 

I have no problem inbedding the "challenge" in this thread.

If fact, I already listed what I will be using and will be Oil-Steaming each Wash Day (Wed/Sat).

I think it's already helping me deal with SSKs and Tangles.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> Again, thank you so much for bumping this Thread.
> 
> ...


You're welcome! There's so much knowledge in the old threads. I'm not saying there isn't any in the new ones. With this one, I was able to see people use a method over years. Any issues were posted along with how to resolve those issues. Like  most things it worked for some but not everyone. 

I need the challenge because I'm in the grow it long challenge. I have to do something to keep those SSKs away. I can't wear crochet braids forever. It would be nice to not have to struggle while detangling my hair.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, seems like this would work with my Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Renewal Mask. I love that stuff. I also  Chicoro's pre-poo https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/.  That pre-poo is sick.


I'm going to check out that pre-poo thread.


----------



## vevster (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, seems like this would work with my Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Renewal Mask. I love that stuff. I also  Chicoro's pre-poo https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/.  That pre-poo is sick.


I just bought the family sized 10 in 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@traceedeebee

Bumping this was right on time for, me for Winter too.

I am going on 15 months post relaxer and dealing with an all new situation regarding my Regimen.

So hopefully, these Oil Rinses will help me out and get me through the colder months.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> ...



I like your oils @IDareT'sHair. Tell me, do you purchase these in gallon bottles or 16oz/liter sizes? A few of the oils below are multi-purpose oils for me. I need some to be used in my salon/spa business and some for personal use so I may need to get them in gallon sizes.

*I have on hand:*

EVOO
EVCO
JBCO but I don't want to use this as an oil rinse - so looking to buy the regular clear castor oil for oil rinsing and I want to mix it with
AMLA/BRAHMI Oil


*I want to add:*

Sweet Almond Oil (business and personal use)
Macadamia Nut Oil
Sunflower Oil
Avocado Oil (business and personal use)
Apricot Kernel Oil (business and personal use)
Bhringraj Oil
Rice Bran Oil because of it's great benefits for my skin (business and personal use)
Castor Oil (Clear)
Shea Oil for it's ultra violet protection of my hair and my skin
Wheat Germ Oil - this is on my maybe list - have to do some more research on it's benefits first)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@Aggie

From here.  They have had the best prices from anywhere I've looked. 

Another Poster put me on to this.  Cheap/Fast Shipping.  Great CS.

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...A&adurl=http://www.pipingrock.com/?prd=D00006


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> *I like your oils*
> *Wheat Germ Oil - this is on my maybe list - have to do some more research on it's benefits first)*



@Aggie

I like yours too!

WGO is also really good.  And so is Flaxseed Oil.  (I have purchased both). 

I like Flaxseed because it is rich in Omega's 3,6,9.  It can also be listed at places as: Essential Fatty Acids.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> Bumping this was right on time for, me for Winter too.
> 
> ...



Oooh @IDareT'sHair, are you transitioning? I am actually texlaxed but very very mildly. 

I don't even think the relaxer worked the last time because I had so much stuff on my hair to prevent over-processing, plus I left it on for only 8 minutes I think, maybe less. 

In addition, I only repeat this process once every 8-12 months and now thinking of just once a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@Aggie
I started off saying.......... NOOOOOOOO Way Jose!

Now, I'm not so sure?  

It's getting easier & easier to manage and I've been slowly snipping away at relaxed ends.

If you are 'mildy' texlaxing once a year leaving it on for 8 minutes, mixed with conditioner, oil, etc... chile.....you might as well be natural.

I may become a Straight-Haired Natural.  Still all up in the Air.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I started off saying.......... NOOOOOOOO Way Jose!
> 
> Now, I'm not so sure?
> ...


@IDareT'sHair, 

 Girl you are too funny. I think at my age, allowing my natural texture to come in and stay with me this way has been one of the best decisions I've made for my hair. 

A 'Straight haired natural' huh? Hmmm, I think that might just work for you. 

I live in the tropics and this is one of the hardest things to do with all the humidity and everything every single day, even in the winter months. Oh wait, we have no winter months down here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> *I live in the tropics and this is one of the hardest things to do with all the humidity and everything every single day, even in the winter months. Oh wait, we have no winter months down here*.



@Aggie

Gurl....You know we all Jelly! 

But you've been here and seen Snow and Cold Weather, so you know what we be talmbout.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> Bumping this was right on time for, me for Winter too.
> 
> ...


15 months post?!? I made it 8 months post. I took down my braids and matted my hair. I had to big chop to 2.5 -2.75 inches of hair. I'm in awe of you. Congratulations on your long term transition! I do hope the oil rinses help. From what I've read, whatever combination works for you will help. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> From here.  They have had the best prices from anywhere I've looked.
> 
> ...


Oh my! There's a gallon container of avocado oil for just under $25. I love avocado oil. It's my lotion. My eczema hasn't flared up in two years because I use it instead of lotion. My hair loves it too. There's also apricot kernel oil. I'm on my last 16 oz bottle. I need some more of that for when I start back making my cocoa butter body butter. Now, I need to see if they have cocoa butter and mango butter. I also needs clear castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@traceedeebee

When someone turned me on to Piping Rock, I've never looked back (if they have what I need).

Occasionally, I will also go to Lucky Vitamin.  They are also cheap, fast shipping, great CS.

OT:  Yeah....15 months post.  It's been interesting.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  it's always the shipping that keeps me from ordering online. Piping Rock has everything I need along with some oils I want to try.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> From here.  They have had the best prices from anywhere I've looked.
> 
> ...


@IDareT'sHair, 

I'm about to go and sign up on this site since they have the sizes I'm interested in. 

I just went in that oil shelf life expiration date sticky only to find out that the shelf life of so many oils is so short - sooooo, I can't purchase the gallon sizes anymore. 

That sucks since the bulk prices are so good at www.bulkapothecary.com. I think the shipping costs are ridiculous though.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> I'm about to go and sign up on this site since they have the sizes I'm interested in.
> 
> ...



Okay I did the math on bulkapothecary.com and realized that they have more of the oils I want than Pipingrock.com and the shipping cost was a little more than doubled but because the former merchant has all I'm looking for, I will have to go with them. Bummer!

But when I compared the prices with what they shared in common, I found bulkapothecary to be slightly cheaper but there was a big difference in the cost of the argan oil. It is less than half the cost on BA than PR so with the shipping cost, it will actually even out cost wise.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> 15 months post?!? I made it 8 months post. I took down my braids and matted my hair. I had to big chop to 2.5 -2.75 inches of hair. I'm in awe of you. Congratulations on your long term transition! I do hope the oil rinses help. From what I've read, whatever combination works for you will help.
> 
> Oh my! There's a gallon container of avocado oil for just under $25. I love avocado oil. It's my lotion. My eczema hasn't flared up in two years because I use it instead of lotion. My hair loves it too. There's also apricot kernel oil. I'm on my last 16 oz bottle. I need some more of that for when I start back making my cocoa butter body butter. Now, I need to see if they have cocoa butter and mango butter. I also needs clear castor oil.


@traceedeebee, I think that's half a gallon you were looking at as I didn't see a gallon sized bottle there. Check it again.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> @traceedeebee, I think that's half a gallon you were looking at as I didn't see a gallon sized bottle there. Check it again.


You're correct. It was half a gallon. That could last me for at least nine months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

Please keep in mind the "Shelf Lives" of various oils. 

They do and will go 'rancid' on you.

Oh, and I forgot I have:
Mustard Seed
Garlic

And a couple other oils that I may think about steaming in.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 29, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  Thanks for reminding us about shelf life. I've never had an oil long enough to go rancid. My thirsty skin drinks up most of my oils. 

While running my errands, I quickly got some starter oil from the Vitamin Shoppe. 
I'll be making a mix out of the following:

Castor oil(new)
Avocado oil(favorite)
Safflower oil(new)
Argon oil (need to stop treating this like gold and use up before it goes rancid)
Apricot kernel oil(favorite and excellent oil to dilute the thicker ones)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> *Argon oil (need to stop treating this like gold and use up before it goes rancid)*



@traceedeebee

Yeah....me too!  

And I only have a 2oz bottle that I've been holding on to.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 29, 2015)

LOL! @IDareT'sHair I have about 2 oz left from a 4 oz bottle. I don't know how I stretched it for almost two years. It's going on my hair and legs now. Going to keep that dry skin away.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2015)

Forgot to add that I'll be adding:

Argan Oil
Vitamin E Oil - for my skin
Evening Primrose Oil - for my skin
Palm Oil
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Meadowfoam Seed Oil
MCT Oil for dietary reasons
Hempseed Oil to add to some of my deep conditioners, most likely the Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner.

I was going to order a few by the gallon but since most oils have such a relatively short shelf life, I'll only order them by the 16oz bottle instead except the argan oil, vitamin E and evening primrose oils - which will be smaller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

@Aggie @traceedeebee

Can't wait to Oil-Steam again. 

I may even pull out my Heat Cap.


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 30, 2015)

anyone with hair in the 4's 4a 4b 4c tried this


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 30, 2015)

i am liking that website pipingrock.com


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2015)

fatimablush said:


> anyone with hair in the 4's 4a 4b 4c tried this


@fatimablush,  I have 4b with a little 4a mixed in there and I use it with great success which results in really soft, easy to detangle hair.


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

fatimablush said:


> anyone with hair in the 4's 4a 4b 4c tried this



Yep and I have a bit of all the 4s


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this thread back lots of good stuff in here.
I have gotten away from oil rinsing per say and instead I tend to add this oil mix after I condition and then rinse it out. With winter though I may get more benefit from a full on oil rinse at least twice a month...

For my oil mix I use
JBCO (1 oz)
Avocado (2 oz)
Calendula (1 oz)
Vitamin E - maybe a teaspoon
infused EVOO/Jojoba with burdock root (2 oz)


----------



## Ajna (Nov 30, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> I'm going to check out that pre-poo thread.


 
Ms. Chicoro is the truth her prepoo mix is the bomb!
This thread has me rethinking my regimen lol


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2015)

*I just bought for pre-pooing and oil rinsing:*

Aloe Vera Gel

Argan Oil for sealing my hair

Avocado Oil

Apricot Kernel Oil

Castor Oil

Palm Oil

Rice Bran Oil

Sunflower Oil

Sweet Almond Oil

Vitamin E Oil for my skin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2015)

One good thing I've noticed other than the overall softness and increased manageability is the fact that it greatly helps to loosen SSKs & Tangles.

Softens them right up and also helps to remove sheds once the Water and Oil come together.

They just slide right out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking forward to tomorrow's Oil Rinsing.  May try "Mustard Seed Oil" tomorrow.

Not sure if I'll steam with it or use directly before Cowashing?

But I am looking to do a variety of techniques this Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

@AgeinATL 

I read in another thread you are re-incorporating Oil Rinsing back into your Regimen?

What method do you use?


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I read in another thread you are re-incorporating Oil Rinsing back into your Regimen?
> 
> What method do you use?



Yes ma'm! I prefer doing them when the weather gets cooler. I shampoo/cowash, apply the oil, let it sit for a couple of minutes, rinse, t-shirt dry and apply my DC. 

How do you do yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> *How do you do yours?*



@AgeinATL

So far, I've been steaming mine in.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 2, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> Yes ma'm! I prefer doing them when the weather gets cooler. I shampoo/cowash, apply the oil, let it sit for a couple of minutes, rinse, t-shirt dry and apply my DC.
> 
> How do you do yours?



This is how I did mine when I was relaxed minus the t-shirt, towel instead.  I am going to start back.  Gotta get me some oils.


----------



## Beany (Dec 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> So far, I've been steaming mine in.


@IDareT'sHair are you steaming the oil in on dry hair?


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 2, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> This is how I did mine when I was relaxed minus the t-shirt, towel instead.  I am going to start back.  Gotta get me some oils.



I always have great results when doing it this way. Not sure why I stopped! What are some of your favorite oils to use? I adore EVOO but wondering if there are better ones to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Beany said:


> *are you steaming the oil in on dry hair?*


@Beany

Freshly cowash.

A former member use to steam hers in on dry hair and then proceed with Washing. DC'ing etc.....

I have yet to try it that way.

Today I applied Rice Bran Oil to dry hair w/o Steaming and then Cleansed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> *What are some of your favorite oils to use? I adore EVOO but wondering if there are better ones to use.*



@AgeinATL

Right now Imma start off using -
Rice Bran
Extra Virgin Olive
Extra Virgin Coconut
Babbasu
Sweet Almond
Avocado
*maybe ED JBCO (for research purposes)

And will add in some others (Blends)


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 2, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> I always have great results when doing it this way. Not sure why I stopped! What are some of your favorite oils to use? I adore EVOO but wondering if there are better ones to use.



You know, great minds think alike because I was seriously thinking about asking you this.  I think I have only tried the Dabur Alma and maybe EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

@Aggie

I found the rest of my Black Seed Oil, so I'll be using that too.

I'm glad you mentioned Black Seed Oil, because it reminded me that I have some.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I found the rest of my Black Seed Oil, so I'll be using that too.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned Black Seed Oil, because it reminded me that I have some.


Girl @IDareT'sHair, you mentioned the word pungent in regards to it's smell and immediately I thought . I don't know if I can handle that right now so decided against it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

@Aggie

Most Definitely Pungent. 

If you were to use it, you would want to wash it out the next day.

You couldn't wear it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

Slathered Hair in Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Will Steam with Black Seed Oil on freshly cowashed hair
Will use Rice Bran on top of My DC'er and on top of my Leave In


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Used a combination of jbco, evco and evoo to do pre-poo under the dryer earlier, washed with Elucence Clarifying Shapoo followed with Macadamia Natual Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo. Now I'm sitting under my dryer with Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment. 

I'll be following this up with Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Moisture Masque to soften it up. I'll moisturize and seal, plait in some celies, slap on my wig and out the house I go. Next week, I need to color my hair I can't decide if I'll use a demi permanent or henna my hair as yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

@Aggie

I think we are going to see amazing results by doing these.  I went back through this thread to gain some historical knowledge.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair, I agree and I need to do the same. It certainly is good motivation to continue. I realize though I can do this now but my busy season is coming and may neglect my lovelies for about a week and a half.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

@Aggie

I know you'll make up for it when you have time and give them plenty TLC.

Yeah, we'll have to keep up with our results.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 5, 2015)

Oil rinsing is so easy to incorporate and so beneficial to my hair! Tag me, I'm down.

Benefits I've seen in the past from oil rinsing:
Ease of detangling
Less split ends
Increased hydration
Improved hair health

Wheat germ is my favorite!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to be trying this in my weekly wash. It couldn't hurt and I could begin to use up my collection of oils faster. I will shampoo, apply oil, let it sit, rinse, then DC or protein treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to try to use up my really 'smelly' oils for oil pre-poo rinsing.

In addition to Black Seed Oil, I forgot I have Neem.

Also, I have Red Palm, Mustard Seed and some Garlic/EVOO that I'll be pulling out to use.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2015)

I tried oil rinsing before but it was a fail (operator error, probably). Today, I tried oil rinsing after shampoo but before my protein rx. I used wheat germ oil. I'm currently under the dryer with my moisture deep conditioner. 

I'm pretty sure I used too much oil though.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 6, 2015)

I tried oil rinsing after a light protein treatment. This is a keeper for me. I used Chicoro's prepoo, too. I had 4 weeks of shed hair to get out of my head. I removed most of it in the shower. I have never been successful with finger detangling but it worked today. The hair was sliding out. There was no need to put a pile of conditioner in my head either. I put the conditioner on the oil then rinsed just in case I got heavy handed with the oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

@traceedeebee 

Great Review!

@meka72 
Keep trying.  There are so many 'different' ways to do it to make it work for you.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2015)

@meka72, layering a RO conditioner on top of your oil soaked hair will absorb excess oil. The key to oil rinsing (for me) is to rinse with warm to slightly hot water to rinse the oil out the hair. Rinsing with cooler water makes the oil waxy.

How I incorporate oil rinisng:
cleanse
oil rinse with layering on a RO conditioner
deep condition
apply leave-ins


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2015)

I oil rinsed with argan tonight topped with Sally's GVP Matrix Biolage. Results were good. (nothing compares to wheat germ)


----------



## meka72 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I'll try to stick with it. I have a ton of oils that I need to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

So, today I am doing an Oil Soak with Mustard Seed.  Will Cleanse this out in a few.

Will also use Rice Bran Oil with my DC'er today.

I found my Red Palm Oil.  For Some skrange reason I always hide the funky Oils from myself.

I am determined to use them up tho' and this is the perfect way to get rid of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

Mustard Seed has a definite warm  'tingle' to it. 

My "Goal" is to stay on this (Oil Rinsing) Hard throughout the Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

I ended up using Babbasu Oil on top of my DC'er.

I had bought this recently and was surprised to see it is almost like Coconut Oil (a Solid).

However, it is much more solid and it doesn't emulsify down as quickly as Coconut Oil and takes more work to do that.

Once I finish this up, I won't repurchase.

Oh, the good thing about it, is it doesn't really have a smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

I ended up placing a small order with Piping Rock for:
Wheat Germ Oil
Flaxseed Oil

Continuing with the Oil Rinsing/Oil Soaking etc....and I'm Lovin' It!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ended up placing a small order with Piping Rock for:
> Wheat Germ Oil
> Flaxseed Oil
> 
> Continuing with the Oil Rinsing/Oil Soaking etc....and I'm Lovin' It!


Please, your review of your new oils. I'm about to begin my cleanse routine myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

@traceedeebee

I've had both before, but never used them as Rinses.  So, it will be interesting.  Both are Rich in Omegas and Fatty Acids.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> I've had both before, but never used them as Rinses.  So, it will be interesting.  Both are Rich in Omegas and Fatty Acids.


I definitely need to try them both. Are they light oils?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> *I definitely need to try them both. Are they light oils?*


@traceedeebee

I would consider both Medium weight.  Not as Heavy as Castor but not as light as Grapeseed. (If that makes sense)?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> I would consider both Medium weight.  Not as Heavy as Castor but not as light as Grapeseed. (If that makes sense)?


It actually makes perfect sense   Safflower oil turned out to be on the lighter side. I can use more medium weight oils. I don't really need to mix when I use them. I also like to keep them in stock all year round. Castor oil or JBCO get used heavily in the winter. Any other time, I'm diluting it with apricot, sesame, or grape seed oils.  I love oils. There have not been many my hair or skin don't like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> It actually makes perfect sense   Safflower oil turned out to be on the lighter side. I can use more medium weight oils. I don't really need to mix when I use them. I also like to keep them in stock all year round. Castor oil or JBCO get used heavily in the winter. Any other time, I'm diluting it with apricot, sesame, or grape seed oils.  I love oils. There have not been many my hair or skin don't like.



@traceedeebee

You should come join us in the 2016 Oil Challenge!  (Whenever I get it up) 

We would love to have you.  I'll see you a mention.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> You should come join us in the 2016 Oil Challenge!  (Whenever I get it up)
> 
> We would love to have you.  I'll see you a mention.


I will definitely join. I've incorporated it into my routine since my hair is not in a protective style. Oil rinsing has been a detangling blessing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> *Oil rinsing has been a detangling blessing*



@traceedeebee

I Agree.

It sure has.  It has done a 180 on my entire detangling process.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 19, 2015)

umm, I want in on the oil rinsing 2016 group


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

@felic1 
I don't think there will be a 'separate' Oil Rinsing Thread.  We were just going to post here.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

I was a little worried because I left my 2 minute protein treatment on too long while I made a 2 ingredients pumpkin cake  My hair was hard while rinsing the protein out which it normally isn't. After I rinsed the protein out, I oil rinsed. I let it sit while I showered and my hair was soft again. Everything is right with my hair world now. 
Note to self: Don't look up recipes on Pinterest when I'm protein treating my hair. I can't focus on two things at once.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2015)

@traceedeebee 

Glad you got things back on track. 

I had a bottle of Pure Red Palm Oil.  I cut it out of the bottle and put it in a Jar.

I'm still trying to figure out how they got it in a bottle, because it is sort of thick and was very hard to get out.

I'll probably use it next Wash Day.  I like it, but it stains (towels etc...) so you have to be careful with it.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> Glad you got things back on track.
> 
> ...


This is probably a dumb question. Is red palm oil a liquid or solid oil? I haven't run across that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2015)

@traceedeebee

A Semi-Solid (not a dumb question at all)  I had no idea when I 1st bought it that it was a Semi-Solid?


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @traceedeebee
> 
> A Semi-Solid (not a dumb question at all)  I had no idea when I 1st bought it that it was a Semi-Solid?


Does it have the consistency of coconut oil?  Or mango butter? I don't like that it stains but I'm curious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Does it have the consistency of coconut oil?  *Or mango butter?* I don't like that it stains but I'm curious



@traceedeebee 
FYI


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair Oh, I understand now. I've only used mango butter to make a body butter when I have cocoa butter in stock. I'll be watching to see how it works out for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2015)

@traceedeebee  I've used it before.  Works Great!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 20, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair Oh, ok. It's a definite for my to try out list. I'm way over due to make a batch of body butter. I over extended myself this month so I'm always too exhausted to whip up a batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

Used EVCO as a Pre-Oil Rinse to 'loosen things up"

Will use Red Palm on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-in and maybe as a Final Rinse.

My Wheat Germ and Flaxseed Oils came yesterday.  So I have some new oils to rinse in.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 23, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair Is it odd that I got excited just reading about your new oil arriving?


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 25, 2015)

Gonna oil rinse tomorrow with gleau oil. I want to try a lighter oil to see how my hair responds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

Today I used EVCO and Rice Bran Oil and Finger Detangled to remove Sheds, Knots, etc...Before Cleansing.

I used Wheat Germ Oil on top of my DC'er to steam with.

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-In


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 30, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> Gonna oil rinse tomorrow with gleau oil. I want to try a lighter oil to see how my hair responds.



Um...NO. Gleau oil is WAYYYY too light for my hair. Going back to EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@AgeinATL

I used Wheat Germ a recommendation from @divachyk @Beamodel and it worked well.

Next Wash Day, I will use it at the beginning of my Wash. 

Today, I used it on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  (It was a little too heavy for me that way) but I think it will work great as a Pre-Rinse.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I used Wheat Germ a recommendation from @divachyk @Beamodel and it worked well.
> 
> ...



I thought about trying WGO. I think I actually have some lying around. Will try it for my next wash. Thanks T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@AgeinATL

I really liked the results, but will move it up closer to the beginning of my Regi next time.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2015)

Team WGO!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@divachyk

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm glad you like the WGO @IDareT'sHair 

I really like it to oil rinse with. Girl ya hair be so soft & moist. I've never tried to steam with it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2016)

Used: Wheat Germ Oil today on top of my Pre-Rx today.

Used: Rice Bran on top of DC'er and with my Leave-In

Will pull out: Flaxseed soon or maybe Avocado or Sweet Almond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2016)

Today I used:
Red Palm Oil
Extra Virigin Olive Oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Pure Rice Bran Oil

Somewhere in my Regimen today.  Its' amazing how SSKs & sheds slip out during the oil rinsing process.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 13, 2016)

First time oil rinsing and I love it!

I prepoo with: evoo, honey, black strap molasses and tgin con to thicken
rinsed
poo with tgin poo
rinse
applied oil mix: avocado, wgo, castor
rinse
applied tgin mask

I am under the dryer now.  My curl were so defined before I applied the mask and finger detangling was a breeze.

I will keep this as part of my wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2016)

Today I used:
Wheat Germ, Flaxseed, Rice Bran (all Cold Pressed Organic) somewhere throughout my Regimen


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

This sounds like a great thing for low porosity hair like mine. Shampoo ,rinse w water then oil locks in the water, then conditioner gives some slip. I dont have issues w detangling at this point bc i prepoo w coconut oil & cantu argan oil leave in & my hair detangles when i wash. But i think i will try this still


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with aloe juice and castor oil for 30 minutes.

Then I put Kurleebelle almond shea butter shampoo right on top of the prepoo, detangled and rinsed it out.

Next I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner under hooded dryer for approximately 30 minutes.

I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2016)

I used Flaxseed Oil with my R/O today.  Will use Pumpkin Seed as well.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 24, 2016)

Finished oil rinsing today
1/2 ounce of castor oil
1 1/2 ounces of safflower oil
1 ounce of avocado oil
Made up my mix that I'll be using for the next few weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today I used:
> Red Palm Oil
> Extra Virigin Olive Oil
> Wheat Germ Oil
> ...


Yep, they sure do @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2016)

Today I used:
Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime Coconut Oil with my Pre-Poo
Pumpkin Seed on top of my DC'er
Rice Bran with my Leave-In


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2016)

I got me some more oils and here they are:


Tamanu Madagascar Carrier Oil - 16 oz
Cherry Kernel Carrier Oil - 16 oz
Sesame Carrier Oil 16 - oz
Wheatgerm Carrier Oil 16 - oz
Hemp Seed - Unrefined Carrier Oil 16 - oz
Grapeseed Carrier Oil - 16 oz
Black Cumin Seed (Egypt) Carrier Oil - 3.3 oz
Walnut Carrier Oil - 16 oz
Safflower Carrier Oil - 33.3 oz
Glycerine Vegetable - 2.2 lbs
Orange Sweet Essential Oil - 3.3 oz
Hemp Seed - Refined Carrier Oil - 16 oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2016)

@Aggie

Very Nice Collection


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2016)

Today I used:
HQS Coconut & Lime Coconut Oil to finger detangle
Wheat Germ Oil as my Pre-Cleanse Treatment
Flaxseed (after my Final R/O)
Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today I used:
> HQS Coconut & Lime Coconut Oil to finger detangle
> Wheat Germ Oil as my Pre-Cleanse Treatment
> Flaxseed (after my Final R/O)
> Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In


I'm finally going to smell this 'stinky' wheat germ oil everyone's talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2016)

Today I used:
Red Palm
Rice Bran

I have a cart sitting out there in cyberspace with: Hempseed and Walnut Oil, 

Not sure when I'll pick them up.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

I used palm oil to oil rinse my hair today and I used the last of it too so I'm on to another oil next week.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm breaking open my rice bran oil for my next oil rinse next week I think. I'm eager to try it out. By the way, I really liked the palm oil so it is going on my repurchase list but not just yet. I have so many other oils to try out first

I have a lot of castor oil so I'll use some of it as my prepoo moving forward until I've used up most of it.


----------



## dannie85 (Jun 10, 2016)

sareca said:


> Typically I ignore threads about detangling methods and products. I have for the last year or so. I thought my hair's health or my big chop had something to do with how easily it detangles. That is absolutely NOT the case. The oil-rinse method is why it detangles so easily. My hair *completely detangles *under just running water!   Keep in mind I've recently adopted a low manipulation regimen. So the last time I detangled was at least a week (or more) ago.
> 
> If you're having problems with tangles try this...
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2016)

Still using plenty of Oils to help keep SSK's, tangles and matting at bay.  Currently using Walnut Oil.


----------



## dannie85 (Jun 10, 2016)

I know this thread is like 9 yrs old but I am just seeing it and this regimine is what made me a subscriber to LHCF recently. I use Avocado, Argan and a Little bit of castor oil mix for my oil rinses and it has literally cured my high porosity hair. My hair dries faster and stays moisturizer longer without nightly moisturizing or feeling greasy. Weird that it helps do that but it really works. Been natural 4yrs with 3c/4a thick WL hair but NOW my hair truly looks and feels healthy, soft and defined without as much product. Holy grail for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2016)

I oil rinsed this morning with a mixture of AVJ and WGO. It was okay but definitely not my favorite. I will use this up but I probably won't repurchase it. It didn't offer the slip my hair needs.


----------



## dannie85 (Jun 12, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I oil rinsed this morning with a mixture of AVJ and WGO. It was okay but definitely not my favorite. I will use this up but I probably won't repurchase it. It didn't offer the slip my hair needs.



For some reason my hair hates AVJ (makes it feel dry) but does like ACV. Maybe try using a diluted solution of it (30/70 for me) and then your oil after. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 12, 2016)

dannie85 said:


> For some reason my hair hates AVJ (makes it feel dry) but does like ACV. Maybe try using a diluted solution of it (30/70 for me) and then your oil after. Hope it works for you.




Oh no dear, my hair   loves AVJ. It didn't like the wheat germ oil. All other oils that I've used worked wonderfully. This is the first oil that I mixed with the AVJ that didn't play well. I'm just going to try and use it all up but I will not be repurchasing it. 

My hair is never dry after using AVJ, on the contrary, it is quite soft and manageable. This is an oil rinse thread, I was specifically talking about the oil. Thanks for trying to help none the less.


----------



## biznesswmn (Jun 13, 2016)

Cant belv i read this entire thread
It took three days LOL but i learned a lot. Tried oil rinsing this morning with grapeseed
I didnt notice any tangle relief but there was less sheddg than usual and i am expectg great moisture benefits. I will pop in again when i do my next oil rinse to give an update.
Thanks ladies


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 13, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I oil rinsed this morning with a mixture of AVJ and WGO. It was okay but definitely not my favorite. I will use this up but I probably won't repurchase it. It didn't offer the slip my hair needs.



It's funny. Wheatgerm oil is one that I use, but I've recently come to the conclusion that it leaves my hair harder than say grapeseed, or safflower. Kinda protein-y lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2016)

@Aggie @AbsyBlvd
Wheat Germ works best for me over a DC'er w/Steam or right before a Final R/O with Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be* oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.*

Deep conditioning with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture.

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

I oil rinsed this morning with a (hot oil) blend of oils - pumpkin seed oil, wheat germ oil, and extra virgin olive oil mixed in with a little aloe vera juice.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 16, 2016)

Curly Proverbz hot oil mix and a steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

@halee_J @Saludable84


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 13, 2018)

Bumping to find out if anyone is still doing oil rinses and if so, how is your hair responding?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hmm. Im glad this thread was bumped. I have to try this. My hair has become harder to detangle since it has gotten longer and Im a finger detangler. It has even made me consider starting to use the comb again, and I havent used a comb or detangling brush in my hair in about a year and a half now. I must try this on my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2018)

Will return to these with Ayurvedic Oils in the Fall.  

I was just thinking about these and looking at my Ayurvedic Oils last wash day.

Good Bump! @newgrowth15


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 14, 2018)

Oil rinses are my life! I have not used conditioner in many years.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinses are my life! I have not used conditioner in many years.


I just noticed your tagline @Sharpened.  If that is your hair in your avatar, it looks amazingly shiny and healthy.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 15, 2018)

newgrowth15 said:


> I just noticed your tagline @Sharpened.  If that is your hair in your avatar, it looks amazingly shiny and healthy.


Thank you. Yup, that is my hair. Acidic rinses/soaks and oil rinses have kept my hair and scalp intact since I discovered coconut-based products made my scalp flake.


----------



## rileypak (May 5, 2019)

I should really get back to using oils again. Ceramide filled oils are wonderful for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2019)

@rileypak 
Come Join us in the Grease/Oil Challenge

No Pressure


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

I have some sesame oil I need to use up. Maybe I'll do some oil rinses with it until it's gone .


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2019)

My mom had a bunch of massage oils and small bottles of oil. I mixed them all together with some safflower oil and have been using that. I have a whole jar of ghee I will probably never cook with. I will use that up next.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm back to oil rinsing. I plan to do it every other day and maybe every day during the weekend. I tried it earlier last year but only once a week. I still haven't tried the ghee but getting to the end of the oil I had.


----------

